# DSG firmware update - DSG Leak



## Hadaak

Would be helpful to have members post their DSG firmware updates if possible.

Here is mine: (using vcds)
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1964

Firmware version is the last 4 digits 1964 according to what I've read on the net.
Corrections are welcome.

Side note: I'm troubleshooting an occasional 3 to 2 downshift clunk and would like to see if updating the firmware is a something I would consider. My last update dates back to 2010.
TT info is in the signature.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Assuming Control Module [02-Auto Trans] from there, where do we find the firmware update? 
Got a screen shot of the VCDS window?


----------



## Hadaak

I just did an Auto Scan.
When the trans is scanned vcds logs this info in the trans section:

_Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 R HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
*Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1964 *
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905181186
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 22FA098733327C803E-8076

No fault code found._

The info is also available in the 02-Trans module in vcds but I think it is encoded.
I got the flash date from 02-Trans module though => group 082.
Here is what I got: Flash Date = *8892799515450 05.11.10 E10 02 <> <>* 
The other info is different from what I see in the autoscan.
But I haven't researched this much, yet


----------



## SwissJetPilot

From a scan I did back in 2017 - Does this help??

_Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 BL HW: 02E 927 770 AD
*Component: GSG DSG 082 1397 * 
Revision: 05308020 Serial number: 00001101290813
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 5AEC62511019F94775E-800E_


----------



## Hadaak

Thanks :wink: 
In fact the info is available on the 02-Trans module page in VCDS in front of the label *Component*
This is not mine, just an example:

https://www.myturbodiesel.com/images/misc/dsg/auto.png


----------



## Hadaak

Let's see how we can decipher all this  
Let us know your flash date when you get a chance.


----------



## Hadaak

Found some interesting info. A list of dsg flash files, ds part numbers, firmware version.
I'm adding it here as it is. I will format it later.
Flashing requires ODIS or some third party tool.
My version dsg is here and seems to be the last one for the component 02E300051R
The search goes on.
v0691h6402ea__getriebe_DSG_ZF1h_sw.sgo ZF1h *02E300051R* *1964* 0000 E19R1
here is the list cut into three posts so that is fits here:


Code:


Flash file   name                                                   ?            Part number     flash version   ?
v0696R0702ea__getriebe_DSG_OG6R_sw.sgo    OG6R    02E300011BL    1307    000L           
v0696R1502ea__getriebe_DSG_RG6R_par.sgo    RG6R    02E300011BL    1315    0011           
v0696R1502ea__getriebe_DSG_RG6R_sw.sgo    RG6R    02E300011BL    1315    0011           
v0696S0102ea__getriebe_DSG_cH6S_sw.sgo    cH6S    02E300011BN    1301    0003           
v0696S0202ea__getriebe_DSG_cH6S_sw.sgo    cH6S    02E300011BN    1302    0006           
v0697P0102ea__getriebe_DSG_RG7P_sw.sgo    RG7P    02E300011CC    1501    000D           
v0697P0502ea__getriebe_DSG_HG7P_sw.sgo    HG7P    02E300011CC    1505    000M           
v0697P0602ea__getriebe_DSG_OG7P_sw.sgo    OG7P    02E300011CC    1506    000P           
v0697O0102ea__getriebe_DSG_cH7O_sw.sgo    cH7O    02E300011CD    1501    0003           
v0697S0102ea__getriebe_DSG_cK7S_sw.sgo    cK7S    02E300011CE    1401    0003           
v0697S0202ea__getriebe_DSG_cK7S_sw.sgo    cK7S    02E300011CE    1402    0007           
v0698V0102ea__getriebe_DSG_cH8V_sw.sgo    cH8V    02E300011CJ    1401    0005        PPC   
v0698V0202ea__getriebe_DSG_cH8V_sw.sgo    cH8V    02E300011CJ    1402    0007        PPC   
v0698V4102ea__getriebe_DSG_cH8V_sw.sgo    cH8V    02E300011CJ    1440    000K    F14R3    TRI    fw:1441
v0698V4002ea__getriebe_DSG_cH8V_sw.sgo    cH8V    02E300011CJ    1441    000H    F14R3    TRI    fw:1440
v0698V6002ea__getriebe_DSG_cH8V_sw.sgo    cH8V    02E300011CJ    1460    000M    F14R3    TRI   
v0698V6102ea__getriebe_DSG_cH8V_sw.sgo    cH8V    02E300011CJ    1461    000P    F14R3    TRI   
v0698X0902ea__getriebe_DSG_RG8X_sw.sgo    RG8X    02E300011CK    1409    000V        PPC   
v0698X4002ea__getriebe_DSG_RG8X_sw.sgo    RG8X    02E300011CK    1441    0015    F14R3    TRI    fw:1440
v0698X6002ea__getriebe_DSG_RG8X_sw.sgo    RG8X    02E300011CK    1460    001H    F14R3    TRI   
v0698X0802ea__getriebe_DSG_NG8X_sw.sgo    NG8X    02E300011CK    1408    000T        PPC   
v0698X4102ea__getriebe_DSG_NG8X_sw.sgo    NG8X    02E300011CK    1440    0017    F14R3    TRI    fw:1441
v0698X6102ea__getriebe_DSG_NG8X_sw.sgo    NG8X    02E300011CK    1461    001K    F14R3    TRI   
v0698X4202ea__getriebe_DSG_ZG8X_sw.sgo    ZG8X    02E300011CK    1441    0019    F14R3        fw:1442
v0698X6202ea__getriebe_DSG_ZG8X_sw.sgo    ZG8X    02E300011CK    1462    001M    F14R3       
v0698X4302ea__getriebe_DSG_fG8X_sw.sgo    fG8X    02E300011CK    1440    001B    F14R3        fw:1443
v0698X6302ea__getriebe_DSG_fG8X_sw.sgo    fG8X    02E300011CK    1463    001P    F14R3       
v0698X0602ea__getriebe_DSG_HG8X_sw.sgo    HG8X    02E300011CK    1406    000P        PPC   
v0698X4402ea__getriebe_DSG_HG8X_sw.sgo    HG8X    02E300011CK    1441    001D    F14R3    TRI    fw:1444
v0698X6402ea__getriebe_DSG_HG8X_sw.sgo    HG8X    02E300011CK    1464    001R    F14R3    TRI   
v0698X0502ea__getriebe_DSG_OG8X_sw.sgo    OG8X    02E300011CK    1499    0000        PPC    fw:1405
v0698X0702ea__getriebe_DSG_OG8X_sw.sgo    OG8X    02E300011CK    1407    000R        PPC   
v0698X4502ea__getriebe_DSG_OG8X_sw.sgo    OG8X    02E300011CK    1442    001F    F14R3    TRI    fw:1445
v0698X6502ea__getriebe_DSG_OG8X_sw.sgo    OG8X    02E300011CK    1465    001T    F14R3    TRI   
v0698G0102ea__getriebe_DSG_cK8G_sw.sgo    cK8G    02E300011CL    1401    0003        PPC   
v0698G0202ea__getriebe_DSG_cK8G_sw.sgo    cK8G    02E300011CL    1402    0005        PPC   
v0698G4002ea__getriebe_DSG_cK8G_sw.sgo    cK8G    02E300011CL    1499    000B    F14R3    TRI    fw:1440
v0698G6002ea__getriebe_DSG_cK8G_sw.sgo    cK8G    02E300011CL    1460    000D    F14R3    TRI   
v0699Y0402ea__getriebe_DSG_cK9Y_sw.sgo    cK9Y    02E300011CS    1404    0007        PPC   
v0699Y4002ea__getriebe_DSG_cK9Y_sw.sgo    cK9Y    02E300011CS    1440    0005    F14R3    TRI   
v0699Y6002ea__getriebe_DSG_cK9Y_sw.sgo    cK9Y    02E300011CS    1460    0009    F14R3    TRI   
v0691o0202ea__getriebe_DSG_cH1o_sw.sgo    cH1o    02E300011DA    1902    0003    E19       
v0691o8102ea__getriebe_DSG_cH1o_sw.sgo    cH1o    02E300011DA    1981    0000    E19R1       
v0691p1402ea__getriebe_DSG_HG1p_sw.sgo    HG1p    02E300011DB    1914    000T    E19       
v0691p5002ea__getriebe_DSG_HG1p_sw.sgo    HG1p    02E300011DB    1950    0000    E19R1       
v0691p5102ea__getriebe_DSG_fG1p_sw.sgo    fG1p    02E300011DB    1951    0000    E19R1       
v0691p5202ea__getriebe_DSG_NG1p_sw.sgo    NG1p    02E300011DB    1952    0000    E19R1       
v0691p6102ea__getriebe_DSG_RG1p_sw.sgo    RG1p    02E300011DB    1961    0000    E19R1
v0691p6602ea__getriebe_DSG_ZG1p_sw.sgo    ZG1p    02E300011DB    1966    0000    E19R1
v0691p0502ea__getriebe_DSG_OG1p_sw.sgo    OG1p    02E300011DB    1905    0009    E19
v0691p1302ea__getriebe_DSG_OG1p_sw.sgo    OG1p    02E300011DB    1913    000R    E19       
v0691p6702ea__getriebe_DSG_OG1p_sw.sgo    OG1p    02E300011DB    1967    0000    E19R1
v0691q1502ea__getriebe_DSG_gh1q_sw.sgo    gh1q    02E300011DC    1915    0007    E19
v0691q4702ea__getriebe_DSG_fW1q_sw.sgo    fW1q    02E300011DC    1947    0000    E19R1
v0691q4802ea__getriebe_DSG_NW1q_sw.sgo    NW1q    02E300011DC    1948    0000    E19R1
v0691q6902ea__getriebe_DSG_RW1q_sw.sgo    RW1q    02E300011DC    1969    0000    E19R1
v0691q7002ea__getriebe_DSG_ZW1q_sw.sgo    ZW1q    02E300011DC    1970    0000    E19R1
v0691r0302ea__getriebe_DSG_cK1r_sw.sgo    cK1r    02E300012E    1903    0003    E19
v0691r8202ea__getriebe_DSG_cK1r_sw.sgo    cK1r    02E300012E    1982    0000    E19R1
v0691s0602ea__getriebe_DSG_bK1s_sw.sgo    bK1s    02E300012F    1906    0007    E19
v0691s8302ea__getriebe_DSG_bK1s_sw.sgo    bK1s    02E300012F    1983    0000    E19R1
v0691s0702ea__getriebe_DSG_pK1s_sw.sgo    pK1s    02E300012F    1907    0009    E19
v0691s5502ea__getriebe_DSG_pK1s_sw.sgo    pK1s    02E300012F    1955    0000    E19R1
v0691t6702ea__getriebe_DSG_Zc1t_sw.sgo    Zc1t    02E300012G    1967    0000    E19R1
v0691t6802ea__getriebe_DSG_fc1t_sw.sgo    fc1t    02E300012G    1968    0000    E19R1
v0691t7102ea__getriebe_DSG_Rc1t_sw.sgo    Rc1t    02E300012G    1971    0000    E19R1
v0692q0402ea__getriebe_DSG_cH2q_sw.sgo    cH2q    02E300012H    2104    0009    F21
v0692r1302ea__getriebe_DSG_RG2r_sw.sgo    RG2r    02E300012J    2113    0013    F21
v0692r1402ea__getriebe_DSG_NG2r_sw.sgo    NG2r    02E300012J    2114    0015    F21
v0692r1502ea__getriebe_DSG_OG2r_sw.sgo    OG2r    02E300012J    2115    0017    F21
v0692r1602ea__getriebe_DSG_HG2r_sw.sgo    HG2r    02E300012J    2116    0019    F21
v0692r1702ea__getriebe_DSG_ZG2r_sw.sgo    ZG2r    02E300012J    2117    001A    F21
v0692r1802ea__getriebe_DSG_fG2r_sw.sgo    fG2r    02E300012J    2118    001C    F21
v0692t0502ea__getriebe_DSG_cK2t_sw.sgo    cK2t    02E300012L    2105    0009    F21
v0692u0702ea__getriebe_DSG_bK2u_sw.sgo    bK2u    02E300012M    2107    000H    F21
v0695e1002ea__getriebe_DSG_NW5e_sw.sgo    NW5e    02E300012S    2210    000C    F22
v0695e4202ec__getriebe_DSG_NW5e_sw.sgo    NW5e    02E300012S    2242    000B    F22
v0695e1102ea__getriebe_DSG_RW5e_sw.sgo    RW5e    02E300012S    2211    000E    F22
v0695e4302ec__getriebe_DSG_RW5e_sw.sgo    RW5e    02E300012S    2243    000D    F22
v0695e4402ec__getriebe_DSG_gh5e_sw.sgo    gh5e    02E300012S    2244    000F    F22
v0695e1302ea__getriebe_DSG_ZW5e_sw.sgo    ZW5e    02E300012S    2213    000J    F22
v0695e4502ec__getriebe_DSG_ZW5e_sw.sgo    ZW5e    02E300012S    2245    000H    F22
v0695e1402ea__getriebe_DSG_fW5e_sw.sgo    fW5e    02E300012S    2214    000L    F22
v0695e4602ec__getriebe_DSG_fW5e_sw.sgo    fW5e    02E300012S    2246    000K    F22
v0695f0102ea__getriebe_DSG_Rc5f_sw.sgo    Rc5f    02E300013    2201    0009    F22
v0695f4602ec__getriebe_DSG_Rc5f_sw.sgo    Rc5f    02E300013    2246    0009    F22
v0695f0202ea__getriebe_DSG_Zc5f_sw.sgo    Zc5f    02E300013    2202    000B    F22
v0695f4702ec__getriebe_DSG_Zc5f_sw.sgo    Zc5f    02E300013    2247    000B    F22
v0695f0302ea__getriebe_DSG_fc5f_sw.sgo    fc5f    02E300013    2203    000D    F22
v0695f4802ec__getriebe_DSG_fc5f_sw.sgo    fc5f    02E300013    2248    000D    F22
v0695f0402ea__getriebe_DSG_Oc5f_sw.sgo    Oc5f    02E300013    2204    000F    F22
v0695f0502ea__getriebe_DSG_Oc5f_sw.sgo    Oc5f    02E300013    2205    000H    F22
v0695f4902ec__getriebe_DSG_Oc5f_sw.sgo    Oc5f    02E300013    2249    000F    F22
v0695g6502ec__getriebe_DSG_Zl5g_sw.sgo    Zl5g    02E300013C    2265    0007    F22
v0695y0302ea__getriebe_DSG_cT5y_sw.sgo    cT5y    02E300013D    2203    0003    F22
v0695y6502ec__getriebe_DSG_cT5y_sw.sgo    cT5y    02E300013D    2265    0007    F22
v0695z4702ec__getriebe_DSG_VP5z_sw.sgo    VP5z    02E300013E    2247    000F    F22
v0697q0602ea__getriebe_DSG_Oc7q_sw.sgo    Oc7q    02E300013N    2606    000H    F26S
v0699n4102ec__getriebe_DSG_UD9n_sw.sgo    UD9n    02E300013P    2741    0007    F27SR1
v0699g3302ec__getriebe_DSG_NW9g_sw.sgo    NW9g    02E300013Q    2733    00A1    F27SR1
v0699g3402ec__getriebe_DSG_RW9g_sw.sgo    RW9g    02E300013Q    2734    00A3    F27SR1
v0699g3502ec__getriebe_DSG_ZW9g_sw.sgo    ZW9g    02E300013Q    2735    00A5    F27SR1
v0699g3602ec__getriebe_DSG_fW9g_sw.sgo    fW9g    02E300013Q    2736    00A7    F27SR1
v0699h0302ec__getriebe_DSG_cK9h_sw.sgo    cK9h    02E300013R    2703    0005    F27SR1
v0699h0402ec__getriebe_DSG_pK9h_sw.sgo    pK9h    02E300013R    2704    0007    F27SR1
v0699j3902ec__getriebe_DSG_Rc9j_sw.sgo    Rc9j    02E300013S    2739    000P    F27SR1
v0699j4002ec__getriebe_DSG_Zc9j_sw.sgo    Zc9j    02E300013S    2740    000R    F27SR1
v0699j4102ec__getriebe_DSG_fc9j_sw.sgo    fc9j    02E300013S    2741    000T    F27SR1
v0699j4202ec__getriebe_DSG_Oc9j_sw.sgo    Oc9j    02E300013S    2742    000V    F27SR1
v0699j3802ec__getriebe_DSG_Oc9j_sw.sgo    Oc9j    02E300013S    2838    000N    F27SR1
v0699k4302ec__getriebe_DSG_fl9k_sw.sgo    fl9k    02E300013T    2743    000D    F27SR1
v0699k4402ec__getriebe_DSG_Zl9k_sw.sgo    Zl9k    02E300013T    2744    000F    F27SR1
v0699l1102ec__getriebe_DSG_cP9l_sw.sgo    cP9l    02E300014    2711    0008    F27SR1
v0699l0402ec__getriebe_DSG_cT9l_sw.sgo    cT9l    02E300014    2704    000A    F27SR1
v0699m1202ec__getriebe_DSG_VP9m_sw.sgo    VP9m    02E300014A    2712    0005    F27SR1
v069L71702ec__getriebe_DSG_ghL7_sw.sgo    ghL7    02E300014Q    3517    000F    F35S
v069L80502ec__getriebe_DSG_pKL8_sw.sgo    pKL8    02E300014R    3505    000B    F35S
v069M21902ec__getriebe_DSG_cPM2_sw.sgo    cPM2    02E300015    3519    000H    F35S
v069M22302ec__getriebe_DSG_cTM2_sw.sgo    cTM2    02E300015    4323    00AA    F43SR1
v069M32202ec__getriebe_DSG_VPM3_sw.sgo    VPM3    02E300015A    3522    000B    F35S
v069M42402ec__getriebe_DSG_cTM4_sw.sgo    cTM4    02E300015B    4324    0007    F43SR1
v069M52002ec__getriebe_DSG_chM5_sw.sgo    chM5    02E300015C    3520    0009    F35S
v069M50202ec__getriebe_DSG_UDM5_sw.sgo    UDM5    02E300015C    3502    000B    F35S
v069P20402ec__getriebe_DSG_cTP2_sw.sgo    cTP2    02E300015E    3504    0007    F35S
v069W61202ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW6_sw.sgo    cTW6    02E300016D    4012    000J    F40S
v069W61302ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW6_sw.sgo    cTW6    02E300016D    4013    000L    F40S
v069W80302ec__getriebe_DSG_VPW8_sw.sgo    VPW8    02E300016E    4003    000H    F40S
v069W80602ec__getriebe_DSG_VPW8_sw.sgo    VPW8    02E300016E    4006    000N    F40S
v069W80502ec__getriebe_DSG_UTW8_sw.sgo    UTW8    02E300016E    4005    000L    F40S
v069X41302ec__getriebe_DSG_UDX4_sw.sgo    UDX4    02E300016F    4013    000H    F40S
v069W72402ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW7_sw.sgo    cTW7    02E300016G    4324    0009    F43SR1
v069W73102ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW7_sw.sgo    cTW7    02E300016G    4331    000P    F43SR1
v069W73802ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW7_sw.sgo    cTW7    02E300016G    4338    00A3    F43SR1
v069W74502ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW7_sw.sgo    cTW7    02E300016G    4345    00B6    F43SR1
v069W91202ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW9_sw.sgo    cTW9    02E300016H    4012    0009    F40S
v069W92502ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW9_sw.sgo    cTW9    02E300016H    4325    000B    F43SR1
v069W93202ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW9_sw.sgo    cTW9    02E300016H    4332    000R    F43SR1
v069W93902ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW9_sw.sgo    cTW9    02E300016H    4339    00A5    F43SR1
v069W94602ec__getriebe_DSG_cTW9_sw.sgo    cTW9    02E300016H    4346    00B8    F43SR1
v069082302ea__getriebe_DSG_QS3W_sw.sgo    QS3W    02E300041    0823    0005   
    RN3B    02E300041C    0607   
C06R4_RN3B_BMG1_AU350_20l_TDI_sw.sgo    RN3B    02E300041C    0623   
v069080302ea___getriebe_DSG_QS4C_sw.sgo    QS4C    02E300041Q    0803    0001   
v069092102ea__getriebe_DSG_RM5F_sw.sgo    RM5F    02E300042F    0921    000H   
v069092802ea__getriebe_DSG_RF5H_sw.sgo    RF5H    02E300042Q    0928    000D   
v0695P2202ea__getriebe_DSG_VS5P_sw.sgo    VS5P    02E300042S    1122    001Z    F11R1
v0695P2302ea__getriebe_DSG_cX5P_sw.sgo    cX5P    02E300042S    1123    0021    F11R1
v0695P2502ea__getriebe_DSG_VM5P_sw.sgo    VM5P    02E300042S    1125    0025    F11R1
v069112902ea__getriebe_DSG_RM5P_par.sgo    RM5P    02E300042S    1129    000P   
v0695Q2302ea__getriebe_DSG_dM5Q_sw.sgo    dM5Q    02E300042T    1123    001N    F11R1
v0695Q2402ea__getriebe_DSG_dS5Q_sw.sgo    dS5Q    02E300042T    1124    001Q    F11R1
v0695O2002ea__getriebe_DSG_VO5O_sw.sgo    VO5O    02E300043    1120    001K    F11R1   
v0695O2402ea__getriebe_DSG_QO5O_sw.sgo    QO5O    02E300043    1124    001T    F11R1   
v0695O2602ea__getriebe_DSG_MR5O_sw.sgo    MR5O    02E300043    1126    001X    F11R1
v0695O2902ea__getriebe_DSG_VN5O_sw.sgo    VN5O    02E300043    1129    0023    F11R1   
v0695V2002ea__getriebe_DSG_CG5V_sw.sgo    CG5V    02E300043B    1120    000H    F11R1   
v0695V2102ea__getriebe_DSG_GG5V_sw.sgo    GG5V    02E300043B    1121    000K    F11R1   
v0695R2102ea__getriebe_DSG_IF5R_sw.sgo    IF5R    02E300043C    1121    001E    F11R1   
v0695R2202ea__getriebe_DSG_MF5R_sw.sgo    MF5R    02E300043C    1122    001G    F11R1   
v0695R2402ea__getriebe_DSG_OF5R_sw.sgo    OF5R    02E300043C    1124    001L    F11R1   
v0695R2702ea__getriebe_DSG_HF5R_sw.sgo    HF5R    02E300043C    1127    001S    F11R1    TRI
v069115802ea__getriebe_DSG_HF5R_sw.sgo    HF5R    02E300043C    1158    000S        PPC
v0695S2502ea__getriebe_DSG_cQ5S_sw.sgo    cQ5S    02E300043E    1125    001J    F11R1    TRI
v069115602ea__getriebe_DSG_cQ5S_sw.sgo    cQ5S    02E300043E    1156    000U        PPC
v0695U2002ea__getriebe_DSG_GF5U_sw.sgo    GF5U    02E300043F    1120    000H    F11R1   
v0695U2102ea__getriebe_DSG_CF5U_sw.sgo    CF5U    02E300043F    1121    000K    F11R1   
v0696B2002ea__getriebe_DSG_dB6B_sw.sgo    dB6B    02E300043G    1120    000G    F11R1   
v0696B2102ea__getriebe_DSG_nB6B_sw.sgo    nB6B    02E300043G    1121    000J    F11R1   
v0696G0202ea__getriebe_DSG_dM6G_sw.sgo    dM6G    02E300043K    1302    000A
v0696G1602ea__getriebe_DSG_dS6G_sw.sgo    dS6G    02E300043K    1316    000K
v0696F0102ea__getriebe_DSG_RM6F_par.sgo    RM6F    02E300043M    1301    000A
v0696F1402ea__getriebe_DSG_RM6F_par.sgo    RM6F    02E300043M    1314    000J
v0696F1402ea__getriebe_DSG_RM6F_sw.sgo    RM6F    02E300043M    1314    000J
v0696F0202ea__getriebe_DSG_VM6F_sw.sgo    VM6F    02E300043M    1302    000B
v0696F0302ea__getriebe_DSG_CX6F_sw.sgo    CX6F    02E300043M    1303    000C
v0696F0402ea__getriebe_DSG_cX6F_sw.sgo    cX6F    02E300043M    1304    000D
v0696H0302ea__getriebe_DSG_VN6H_sw.sgo    VN6H    02E300043N    1303    000F
v0696H0402ea__getriebe_DSG_QN6H_sw.sgo    QN6H    02E300043N    1304    000G
v0696H0502ea__getriebe_DSG_MR6H_sw.sgo    MR6H    02E300043N    1305    000H
v0696H0602ea__getriebe_DSG_VO6H_sw.sgo    VO6H    02E300043N    1306    000J
v0696J0102ea__getriebe_DSG_ER6J_sw.sgo    ER6J    02E300043P    1301    0003
v0696M0502ea__getriebe_DSG_OF6M_sw.sgo    OF6M    02E300043Q    1305    000S
v0696M0602ea__getriebe_DSG_mF6M_sw.sgo    mF6M    02E300043Q    1306    000T
v0696M1102ea__getriebe_DSG_mF6M_sw.sgo    mF6M    02E300043Q    1311    001B
v0696M0702ea__getriebe_DSG_MF6M_sw.sgo    MF6M    02E300043Q    1307    000U
v0696M1202ea__getriebe_DSG_MF6M_sw.sgo    MF6M    02E300043Q    1312    001C
v0696M0802ea__getriebe_DSG_gF6M_sw.sgo    gF6M    02E300043Q    1308    000V
v0696M1302ea__getriebe_DSG_NF6M_sw.sgo    NF6M    02E300043Q    1313    001F
v0696M1402ea__getriebe_DSG_ZF6M_sw.sgo    ZF6M    02E300043Q    1414    000T
v0696N0102ea__getriebe_DSG_CF6N_sw.sgo    CF6N    02E300043R    1301    0005
v0696N0202ea__getriebe_DSG_GF6N_sw.sgo    GF6N    02E300043R    1302    0006
v0696L0202ea__getriebe_DSG_cQ6L_sw.sgo    cQ6L    02E300043S    1302    0009
v0696L0302ea__getriebe_DSG_eQ6L_sw.sgo    eQ6L    02E300043S    1303    000A
v0696Q0102ea__getriebe_DSG_CG6Q_sw.sgo    CG6Q    02E300043T    1301    0005
v0696Q0202ea__getriebe_DSG_GG6Q_sw.sgo    GG6Q    02E300043T    1302    0006
v0696O0102ea__getriebe_DSG_nB6O_sw.sgo    nB6O    02E300044A    1301    0005
v0696O0202ea__getriebe_DSG_nA6O_sw.sgo    nA6O    02E300044A    1302    0007
v0697D0402ea__getriebe_DSG_dM7D_sw.sgo    dM7D    02E300044D    1404    000C
v0697D0502ea__getriebe_DSG_dM7D_sw.sgo    dM7D    02E300044D    1405    000C
v0697D0102ea__getriebe_DSG_DM7D_sw.sgo    DM7D    02E300044D    1501    0008
v0697C0602ea__getriebe_DSG_VM7C_sw.sgo    VM7C    02E300044F    1406    0005
v0697C0202ea__getriebe_DSG_VM7C_sw.sgo    VM7C    02E300044F    1502    000B
v0697C0302ea__getriebe_DSG_CX7C_sw.sgo    CX7C    02E300044F    1503    000D
v0697C0802ea__getriebe_DSG_cX7C_sw.sgo    cX7C    02E300044F    1408    000A
v0697C0402ea__getriebe_DSG_cX7C_sw.sgo    cX7C    02E300044F    1504    000F
v0697E0202ea__getriebe_DSG_RO7E_sw.sgo    RO7E    02E300044G    1502    000G
v0697E0302ea__getriebe_DSG_VN7E_sw.sgo    VN7E    02E300044G    1503    000J
v0697E0402ea__getriebe_DSG_VO7E_sw.sgo    VO7E    02E300044G    1504    000L
v0697E0502ea__getriebe_DSG_QN7E_sw.sgo    QN7E    02E300044G    1505    000N
v0697H1502ea__getriebe_DSG_mW7H_sw.sgo    mW7H    02E300044J    1415    001Q
v0697H0702ea__getriebe_DSG_OF7H_sw.sgo    OF7H    02E300044J    1507    0018
v0697H1602ea__getriebe_DSG_mF7H_sw.sgo    mF7H    02E300044J    1416    001S
v0697H0802ea__getriebe_DSG_mF7H_sw.sgo    mF7H    02E300044J    1508    001A
v0697H1002ea__getriebe_DSG_MF7H_sw.sgo    MF7H    02E300044J    1510    001E
v0697H1102ea__getriebe_DSG_gF7H_sw.sgo    gF7H    02E300044J    1511    001G
v0697M0102ea__getriebe_DSG_CF7M_sw.sgo    CF7M    02E300044K    1501    0005
v0697M0302ea__getriebe_DSG_GF7M_sw.sgo    GF7M    02E300044K    1403    0009
v0697M0202ea__getriebe_DSG_GF7M_sw.sgo    GF7M    02E300044K    1502    0007
v0697B0102ea__getriebe_DSG_RQ7B_sw.sgo    RQ7B    02E300044L    1501    0007
v0697B0502ea__getriebe_DSG_cQ7B_sw.sgo    cQ7B    02E300044L    1405    000B
v0697B0202ea__getriebe_DSG_cQ7B_sw.sgo    cQ7B    02E300044L    1502    0009
v0697B0302ea__getriebe_DSG_eQ7B_sw.sgo    eQ7B    02E300044L    1503    000B
v0697N0102ea__getriebe_DSG_CG7N_sw.sgo    CG7N    02E300044M    1501    0005
v0697N0302ea__getriebe_DSG_GG7N_sw.sgo    GG7N    02E300044M    1403    000A
v0697N0202ea__getriebe_DSG_GG7N_sw.sgo    GG7N    02E300044M    1502    0007
v0697K0102ea__getriebe_DSG_nA7K_sw.sgo    nA7K    02E300044N    1501    0005
v0697K0202ea__getriebe_DSG_nB7K_sw.sgo    nB7K    02E300044N    1502    0007
v0697A0102ea__getriebe_DSG_OL7A_sw.sgo    OL7A    02E300044T    1301    0001
    RG4H    02E300046D    0606
v069063202ea___getriebe_DSG_RG4H_sw.sgo    RG4H    02E300046D    0632   
C06R1_AG3I_BMG4___R32Golf_sw.sgo    AG3I    02E300046E    0602   
v069082502ea__getriebe_DSG_FG3J_sw.sgo    FG3J    02E300046F    0825    0005
v069082602ea__getriebe_DSG_JG3J_sw.sgo    JG3J    02E300046F    0826    0007
v069082702ea__getriebe_DSG_KG3J_sw.sgo    KG3J    02E300046F    0827    0009
v0695W2002ea__getriebe_DSG_OG5W_sw.sgo    OG5W    02E300047F    1120    0011    F11R1       
v069112202ea__getriebe_DSG_RG5W_sw.sgo    RG5W    02E300047F    1122    0009           
v0695X2002ea__getriebe_DSG_cH5X_sw.sgo    cH5X    02E300047J    1120    000B    F11R1       
v0697G0102ea__getriebe_DSG_OL7G_sw.sgo    OL7G    02E300050    1501    0003           
v0698L0202ea__getriebe_DSG_eQ8L_sw.sgo    eQ8L    02E300050C    1402    000B        PPC   
v0698L4102ea__getriebe_DSG_eQ8L_sw.sgo    eQ8L    02E300050C    1452    000R    F14R3    TRI    fw:1441
v0698L6102ea__getriebe_DSG_eQ8L_sw.sgo    eQ8L    02E300050C    1461    000X    F14R3    TRI   
v0698L0302ea__getriebe_DSG_cQ8L_sw.sgo    cQ8L    02E300050C    1403    000D        PPC   
v0698L4202ea__getriebe_DSG_cQ8L_sw.sgo    cQ8L    02E300050C    1453    000T    F14R3    TRI    fw:1442
v0698L0402ea__getriebe_DSG_RQ8L_sw.sgo    RQ8L    02E300050C    1404    000F        PPC   
v0698L4002ea__getriebe_DSG_RQ8L_sw.sgo    RQ8L    02E300050C    1451    000P    F14R3    TRI    fw:1440
v0698L6002ea__getriebe_DSG_RQ8L_sw.sgo    RQ8L    02E300050C    1460    000V    F14R3    TRI   
v0698H6002ea__getriebe_DSG_RP8H_sw.sgo    RP8H    02E300050D    1460    001Y    F14R3       
v0698H4002ea__getriebe_DSG_RP8H_sw.sgo    RP8H    02E300050D    1499    001J    F14R3        fw:1440
v0698H0502ea__getriebe_DSG_MP8H_sw.sgo    MP8H    02E300050D    1405    000M        PPC   
v0698H4102ea__getriebe_DSG_MP8H_sw.sgo    MP8H    02E300050D    1440    001L    F14R3    TRI    fw:1441
v0698H6102ea__getriebe_DSG_MP8H_sw.sgo    MP8H    02E300050D    1461    0020    F14R3    TRI   
v0698H0202ea__getriebe_DSG_VM8H_sw.sgo    VM8H    02E300050D    1402    000F        PPC   
v0698H1002ea__getriebe_DSG_VM8H_sw.sgo    VM8H    02E300050D    1410    000Y        PPC   
v0698H4202ea__getriebe_DSG_VM8H_sw.sgo    VM8H    02E300050D    1440    001N    F14R3    TRI    fw:1442
v0698H6202ea__getriebe_DSG_VM8H_sw.sgo    VM8H    02E300050D    1462    0022    F14R3    TRI   
v0698H0702ea__getriebe_DSG_RM8H_sw.sgo    RM8H    02E300050D    1407    000V        PPC   
v0698H4302ea__getriebe_DSG_RM8H_sw.sgo    RM8H    02E300050D    1440    001Q    F14R3    TRI    fw:1443
v0698H6302ea__getriebe_DSG_RM8H_sw.sgo    RM8H    02E300050D    1463    0024    F14R3    TRI   
v0698H0802ea__getriebe_DSG_cP8H_sw.sgo    cP8H    02E300050D    1408    000W        PPC   
v0698H4402ea__getriebe_DSG_cP8H_sw.sgo    cP8H    02E300050D    1441    001S    F14R3    TRI    fw:1444
v0698H6402ea__getriebe_DSG_cP8H_sw.sgo    cP8H    02E300050D    1464    0026    F14R3    TRI   
v0698H0402ea__getriebe_DSG_cX8H_sw.sgo    cX8H    02E300050D    1404    000K        PPC   
v0698H4502ea__getriebe_DSG_cX8H_sw.sgo    cX8H    02E300050D    1442    001U    F14R3    TRI    fw:1445
v0698H6502ea__getriebe_DSG_cX8H_sw.sgo    cX8H    02E300050D    1465    0028    F14R3    TRI   
v0698H0302ea__getriebe_DSG_CX8H_sw.sgo    CX8H    02E300050D    1403    000H        PPC   
v0698H4602ea__getriebe_DSG_CX8H_sw.sgo    CX8H    02E300050D    1443    001W    F14R3    TRI    fw:1446
v0698H6602ea__getriebe_DSG_CX8H_sw.sgo    CX8H    02E300050D    1466    002A    F14R3    TRI   
v0698W0102ea__getriebe_DSG_DM8W_sw.sgo    DM8W    02E300050E    1401    0005           
v0698W0202ea__getriebe_DSG_dM8W_sw.sgo    dM8W    02E300050E    1402    0007        PPC   
v0698W0302ea__getriebe_DSG_dM8W_sw.sgo    dM8W    02E300050E    1403    0010        PPC   
v0698W4102ea__getriebe_DSG_dM8W_sw.sgo    dM8W    02E300050E    1440    000K    F14R3    TRI    fw:1441
v0698W6102ea__getriebe_DSG_dM8W_sw.sgo    dM8W    02E300050E    1461    000P    F14R3    TRI   
v0698W0402ea__getriebe_DSG_dS8W_sw.sgo    dS8W    02E300050E    1404    000B           
v0698W0502ea__getriebe_DSG_dS8W_sw.sgo    dS8W    02E300050E    1405    000D           
v0698Y4002ea__getriebe_DSG_RO8Y_sw.sgo    RO8Y    02E300050F    1443    0015    F14R3        fw:1440
v0698Y6002ea__getriebe_DSG_RO8Y_sw.sgo    RO8Y    02E300050F    1460    001F    F14R3       
v0698Y0602ea__getriebe_DSG_RN8Y_sw.sgo    RN8Y    02E300050F    1406    000O        PPC   
v0698Y4102ea__getriebe_DSG_RN8Y_sw.sgo    RN8Y    02E300050F    1444    0017    F14R3    TRI    fw:1441
v0698Y6102ea__getriebe_DSG_RN8Y_sw.sgo    RN8Y    02E300050F    1461    001H    F14R3    TRI   
v0698Y0302ea__getriebe_DSG_VN8Y_sw.sgo    VN8Y    02E300050F    1403    000H        PPC   
v0698Y4202ea__getriebe_DSG_VN8Y_sw.sgo    VN8Y    02E300050F    1445    0019    F14R3    TRI    fw:1442
v0698Y6202ea__getriebe_DSG_VN8Y_sw.sgo    VN8Y    02E300050F    1462    001K    F14R3    TRI   
v0698Y0402ea__getriebe_DSG_VO8Y_sw.sgo    VO8Y    02E300050F    1404    000K        PPC   
v0698Y4302ea__getriebe_DSG_VO8Y_sw.sgo    VO8Y    02E300050F    1440    001B    F14R3    TRI    fw:1443
v0698Y6302ea__getriebe_DSG_VO8Y_sw.sgo    VO8Y    02E300050F    1463    001M    F14R3    TRI   
v0698Y0502ea__getriebe_DSG_QN8Y_sw.sgo    QN8Y    02E300050F    1405    000M        PPC   
v0698Y4402ea__getriebe_DSG_QN8Y_sw.sgo    QN8Y    02E300050F    1441    001D    F14R3    TRI    fw:1444
v0698Y6402ea__getriebe_DSG_QN8Y_sw.sgo    QN8Y    02E300050F    1464    001P    F14R3    TRI   
v0698Z0102ea__getriebe_DSG_OL8Z_sw.sgo    OL8Z    02E300050H    1401    0003        PPC   
v0698Z0302ea__getriebe_DSG_OL8Z_sw.sgo    OL8Z    02E300050H    1403    0005        PPC   
v0698Z4002ea__getriebe_DSG_OL8Z_sw.sgo    OL8Z    02E300050H    1442    0007    F14R3    TRI    fw:1440
v0698Z6002ea__getriebe_DSG_OL8Z_sw.sgo    OL8Z    02E300050H    1460    0009    F14R3    TRI   
v0698J1502ea__getriebe_DSG_DF8J_sw.sgo    DF8J    02E300050J    1415    001R           
v0698J4502ea__getriebe_DSG_fF8J_sw.sgo    fF8J    02E300050J    1442    0032    F14R3        fw:1445
v0698J6502ea__getriebe_DSG_fF8J_sw.sgo    fF8J    02E300050J    1465    003W    F14R3       
v0698J0702ea__getriebe_DSG_gF8J_sw.sgo    gF8J    02E300050J    1407    001B        PPC   
v0698J4602ea__getriebe_DSG_gF8J_sw.sgo    gF8J    02E300050J    1443    0034    F14R3    TRI    fw:1446
v0698J6602ea__getriebe_DSG_gF8J_sw.sgo    gF8J    02E300050J    1466    003Y    F14R3    TRI   
v0698J0902ea__getriebe_DSG_mF8J_sw.sgo    mF8J    02E300050J    1409    001F        PPC   
v0698J1802ea__getriebe_DSG_mF8J_sw.sgo    mF8J    02E300050J    1418    000K        PPC   
v0698J4802ea__getriebe_DSG_mF8J_sw.sgo    mF8J    02E300050J    1445    0038    F14R3    TRI    fw:1448
v0698J6802ea__getriebe_DSG_mF8J_sw.sgo    mF8J    02E300050J    1468    0042    F14R3    TRI   
v0698J1002ea__getriebe_DSG_MF8J_sw.sgo    MF8J    02E300050J    1410    001H        PPC   
v0698J4902ea__getriebe_DSG_MF8J_sw.sgo    MF8J    02E300050J    1446    003A    F14R3    TRI    fw:1449
v0698J6902ea__getriebe_DSG_MF8J_sw.sgo    MF8J    02E300050J    1469    0044    F14R3    TRI   
v0698J1302ea__getriebe_DSG_mW8J_sw.sgo    mW8J    02E300050J    1413    001M        PPC   
v0698J5102ea__getriebe_DSG_mW8J_sw.sgo    mW8J    02E300050J    1448    003E    F14R3    TRI    fw:1451
v0698J1402ea__getriebe_DSG_MW8J_sw.sgo    MW8J    02E300050J    1414    001P        PPC   
v0698J5202ea__getriebe_DSG_MW8J_sw.sgo    MW8J    02E300050J    1449    003G    F14R3    TRI    fw:1452
v0698J7202ea__getriebe_DSG_MW8J_sw.sgo    MW8J    02E300050J    1472    004A    F14R3    TRI   
v0698J4202ea__getriebe_DSG_NF8J_sw.sgo    NF8J    02E300050J    1446    002W    F14R3        fw:1442
v0698J6202ea__getriebe_DSG_NF8J_sw.sgo    NF8J    02E300050J    1462    003Q    F14R3       
v0698J4302ea__getriebe_DSG_NW8J_sw.sgo    NW8J    02E300050J    1440    002Y    F14R3        fw:1443
v0698J6302ea__getriebe_DSG_NW8J_sw.sgo    NW8J    02E300050J    1463    003S    F14R3       
v0698J0802ea__getriebe_DSG_OF8J_sw.sgo    OF8J    02E300050J    1408    001D        PPC   
v0698J1702ea__getriebe_DSG_OF8J_sw.sgo    OF8J    02E300050J    1417    000V        PPC   
v0698J4702ea__getriebe_DSG_OF8J_sw.sgo    OF8J    02E300050J    1444    0036    F14R3    TRI    fw:1447
v0698J6702ea__getriebe_DSG_OF8J_sw.sgo    OF8J    02E300050J    1467    0040    F14R3    TRI   
v0698J1202ea__getriebe_DSG_OW8J_sw.sgo    OW8J    02E300050J    1412    001K        PPC   
v0698J5002ea__getriebe_DSG_OW8J_sw.sgo    OW8J    02E300050J    1447    003C    F14R3    TRI    fw:1450
v0698J7002ea__getriebe_DSG_OW8J_sw.sgo    OW8J    02E300050J    1470    0046    F14R3    TRI   
v0698J1602ea__getriebe_DSG_RF8J_sw.sgo    RF8J    02E300050J    1416    000T        PPC   
v0698J4002ea__getriebe_DSG_RF8J_sw.sgo    RF8J    02E300050J    1440    002S    F14R3    TRI   
v0698J6002ea__getriebe_DSG_RF8J_sw.sgo    RF8J    02E300050J    1460    003L    F14R3    TRI   
v0698J4102ea__getriebe_DSG_RW8J_sw.sgo    RW8J    02E300050J    1445    002U    F14R3        fw:1441
v0698J6102ea__getriebe_DSG_RW8J_sw.sgo    RW8J    02E300050J    1461    003N    F14R3       
v0698J4402ea__getriebe_DSG_ZF8J_sw.sgo    ZF8J    02E300050J    1441    0030    F14R3        fw:1444
v0698J6402ea__getriebe_DSG_ZF8J_sw.sgo    ZF8J    02E300050J    1464    003U    F14R3       
v0698S0102ea__getriebe_DSG_nA8S_sw.sgo    nA8S    02E300050M    1401    0005        PPC   
v0698S0402ea__getriebe_DSG_nA8S_sw.sgo    nA8S    02E300050M    1404    0010        PPC   
v0698S4002ea__getriebe_DSG_nA8S_sw.sgo    nA8S    02E300050M    1442    000D    F14R3    TRI    fw:1440
v0698S6002ea__getriebe_DSG_nA8S_sw.sgo    nA8S    02E300050M    1460    000H    F14R3    TRI   
v0698S0202ea__getriebe_DSG_nB8S_sw.sgo    nB8S    02E300050M    1402    0007        PPC   
v0698S0502ea__getriebe_DSG_nB8S_sw.sgo    nB8S    02E300050M    1405    0009        PPC   
v0698S4102ea__getriebe_DSG_nB8S_sw.sgo    nB8S    02E300050M    1440    000F    F14R3    TRI    fw:1441
v0698S6102ea__getriebe_DSG_nB8S_sw.sgo    nB8S    02E300050M    1461    000K    F14R3    TRI   
v0699A0302ea__getriebe_DSG_RD9A_sw.sgo    RD9A    02E300050N    1403    0007        PPC   
v0699A6002ea__getriebe_DSG_RD9A_sw.sgo    RD9A    02E300050N    1460    000B    F14R3    TRI   
v0699A4002ea__getriebe_DSG_RD9A_sw.sgo    RD9A    02E300050N    1499    0009    F14R3    TRI    fw:1440
v0698T0102ea__getriebe_DSG_CF8T_sw.sgo    CF8T    02E300050P    1401    000H        PPC   
v0698T4002ea__getriebe_DSG_CF8T_sw.sgo    CF8T    02E300050P    1440    000R    F14R3    TRI   
v0698T6002ea__getriebe_DSG_CF8T_sw.sgo    CF8T    02E300050P    1460    000V    F14R3    TRI   
v0698T0202ea__getriebe_DSG_GF8T_sw.sgo    GF8T    02E300050P    1402    000K        PPC   
v0698T4102ea__getriebe_DSG_GF8T_sw.sgo    GF8T    02E300050P    1440    000T    F14R3    TRI    fw:1441
v0698T6102ea__getriebe_DSG_GF8T_sw.sgo    GF8T    02E300050P    1461    000X    F14R3    TRI   
v0698U0102ea__getriebe_DSG_CG8U_sw.sgo    CG8U    02E300050Q    1401    0005        PPC   
v0698U4002ea__getriebe_DSG_CG8U_sw.sgo    CG8U    02E300050Q    1441    000D    F14R3    TRI    fw:1440
v0698U6002ea__getriebe_DSG_CG8U_sw.sgo    CG8U    02E300050Q    1460    000H    F14R3    TRI   
v0698U0202ea__getriebe_DSG_GG8U_sw.sgo    GG8U    02E300050Q    1402    0007        PPC   
v0698U4102ea__getriebe_DSG_GG8U_sw.sgo    GG8U    02E300050Q    1440    000F    F14R3    TRI    fw:1441
v0698U6102ea__getriebe_DSG_GG8U_sw.sgo    GG8U    02E300050Q    1461    000K    F14R3    TRI   
v0698P0902ea__getriebe_DSG_eT8P_sw.sgo    eT8P    02E300050T    1809    000V    E18       
v0698O0302ea__getriebe_DSG_OW8O_sw.sgo    OW8O    02E300051C    1803    001Q    E18
v0692p0502ea__getriebe_DSG_CK2p_sw.sgo    CK2p    02E300051K    2105    000B    F21       
v0691m0302ea__getriebe_DSG_nA1m_sw.sgo    nA1m    02E300051N    1903    0005    E19       
v0691m5002ea__getriebe_DSG_nA1m_sw.sgo    nA1m    02E300051N    1950    0000    E19R1       
v0691m0402ea__getriebe_DSG_nB1m_sw.sgo    nB1m    02E300051N    1904    0007    E19       
v0691m5102ea__getriebe_DSG_nB1m_sw.sgo    nB1m    02E300051N    1951    0000    E19R1       
v0691g0502ea__getriebe_DSG_CF1g_sw.sgo    CF1g    02E300051P    1905    000B    E19       
v0691g7402ea__getriebe_DSG_CF1g_sw.sgo    CF1g    02E300051P    1974    0000    E19R1       
v0691g0802ea__getriebe_DSG_cW1g_sw.sgo    cW1g    02E300051P    1908    000H    E19       
v0691g1402ea__getriebe_DSG_cW1g_sw.sgo    cW1g    02E300051P    1914    000W    E19       
v0691g4102ea__getriebe_DSG_cW1g_sw.sgo    cW1g    02E300051P    1941    0000    E19R1       
v0691g0602ea__getriebe_DSG_CW1g_sw.sgo    CW1g    02E300051P    1906    000D    E19
v0691g7502ea__getriebe_DSG_CW1g_sw.sgo    CW1g    02E300051P    1975    0000    E19R1
v0691g0702ea__getriebe_DSG_GW1g_sw.sgo    GW1g    02E300051P    1907    000F    E19
v0691g4002ea__getriebe_DSG_GW1g_sw.sgo    GW1g    02E300051P    1940    0000    E19R1
v0691l0302ea__getriebe_DSG_CG1l_sw.sgo    CG1l    02E300051Q    1903    0005    E19
v0691l7602ea__getriebe_DSG_CG1l_sw.sgo    CG1l    02E300051Q    1976    0000    E19R1
v0691l0402ea__getriebe_DSG_GG1l_sw.sgo    GG1l    02E300051Q    1904    0007    E19
v0691l4902ea__getriebe_DSG_GG1l_sw.sgo    GG1l    02E300051Q    1949    0000    E19R1
v0691h4602ea__getriebe_DSG_fF1h_sw.sgo    fF1h    02E300051R    1946    0000    E19R1
v0691h1602ea__getriebe_DSG_mW1h_sw.sgo    mW1h    02E300051R    1916    000Z    E19
v0691h4202ea__getriebe_DSG_mW1h_sw.sgo    mW1h    02E300051R    1942    0000    E19R1
v0691h1702ea__getriebe_DSG_MW1h_sw.sgo    MW1h    02E300051R    1917    0011    E19
v0691h4302ea__getriebe_DSG_MW1h_sw.sgo    MW1h    02E300051R    1943    0000    E19R1
v0691h4502ea__getriebe_DSG_NW1h_sw.sgo    NW1h    02E300051R    1945    0000    E19R1
v0691h1802ea__getriebe_DSG_OF1h_sw.sgo    OF1h    02E300051R    1918    0013    E19
v0691h6002ea__getriebe_DSG_OF1h_sw.sgo    OF1h    02E300051R    1960    0000    E19R1
v0691h2502ea__getriebe_DSG_Oh1h_sw.sgo    Oh1h    02E300051R    1925    001M    E19
v0691h3202ea__getriebe_DSG_Oh1h_sw.sgo    Oh1h    02E300051R    1932    0021    E19
v0691h4702ea__getriebe_DSG_Oh1h_sw.sgo    Oh1h    02E300051R    1947    0000    E19R1
v0691h1102ea__getriebe_DSG_OW1h_sw.sgo    OW1h    02E300051R    1911    000P    E19
v0691h5902ea__getriebe_DSG_OW1h_sw.sgo    OW1h    02E300051R    1959    0000    E19R1
v0691h6402ea__getriebe_DSG_ZF1h_sw.sgo    ZF1h    02E300051R    1964    0000    E19R1
v0691b1002ea__getriebe_DSG_QN1b_sw.sgo    QN1b    02E300051S    1910    000L    E19
v0691b6002ea__getriebe_DSG_QN1b_sw.sgo    QN1b    02E300051S    1960    0000    E19R1
v0691b5702ea__getriebe_DSG_RN1b_sw.sgo    RN1b    02E300051S    1957    0000    E19R1
v0691b0802ea__getriebe_DSG_VN1b_sw.sgo    VN1b    02E300051S    1908    000G    E19
v0691b5902ea__getriebe_DSG_VN1b_sw.sgo    VN1b    02E300051S    1959    0000    E19R1
v0691b0902ea__getriebe_DSG_VO1b_sw.sgo    VO1b    02E300051S    1909    000J    E19
v0691b5802ea__getriebe_DSG_VO1b_sw.sgo    VO1b    02E300051S    1958    0000    E19R1


----------



## Hadaak

Code:


v0691c1102ea__getriebe_DSG_cQ1c_sw.sgo    cQ1c    02E300051T    1911    000N    E19
v0691c7902ea__getriebe_DSG_cQ1c_sw.sgo    cQ1c    02E300051T    1979    0000    E19R1
v0691c1202ea__getriebe_DSG_cT1c_sw.sgo    cT1c    02E300051T    1912    000Q    E19
v0691c8002ea__getriebe_DSG_cT1c_sw.sgo    cT1c    02E300051T    1980    0000    E19R1
v0691c1002ea__getriebe_DSG_eQ1c_sw.sgo    eQ1c    02E300051T    1910    000L    E19
v0691c6602ea__getriebe_DSG_eQ1c_sw.sgo    eQ1c    02E300051T    1966    0000    E19R1
v0691c0902ea__getriebe_DSG_eT1c_sw.sgo    eT1c    02E300051T    1909    000J    E19
v0691c6702ea__getriebe_DSG_eT1c_sw.sgo    eT1c    02E300051T    1967    0000    E19R1
v0691c6302ea__getriebe_DSG_RT1c_sw.sgo    RT1c    02E300051T    1963    0000    E19R1
v0691d1802ea__getriebe_DSG_cP1d_sw.sgo    cP1d    02E300052    1918    0014    E19
v0691d7802ea__getriebe_DSG_cP1d_sw.sgo    cP1d    02E300052    1978    0000    E19R1
v0691d7902ea__getriebe_DSG_cP1d_sw.sgo    cP1d    02E300052    1979    0000    E19R1
v0691d1602ea__getriebe_DSG_CP1d_sw.sgo    CP1d    02E300052    1916    0010    E19
v0691d7302ea__getriebe_DSG_CP1d_sw.sgo    CP1d    02E300052    1973    0000    E19R1
v0691d1702ea__getriebe_DSG_cX1d_sw.sgo    cX1d    02E300052    1917    0012    E19
v0691d7402ea__getriebe_DSG_cX1d_sw.sgo    cX1d    02E300052    1974    0000    E19R1
v0691d1502ea__getriebe_DSG_CX1d_sw.sgo    CX1d    02E300052    1915    000Y    E19
v0691d7202ea__getriebe_DSG_CX1d_sw.sgo    CX1d    02E300052    1972    0000    E19R1
v0691d1402ea__getriebe_DSG_MP1d_sw.sgo    MP1d    02E300052    1914    000W    E19
v0691d5302ea__getriebe_DSG_MP1d_sw.sgo    MP1d    02E300052    1953    0000    E19R1
v0691d1902ea__getriebe_DSG_OZ1d_sw.sgo    OZ1d    02E300052    1919    0016    E19
v0691d5002ea__getriebe_DSG_OZ1d_sw.sgo    OZ1d    02E300052    1950    0000    E19R1
v0691d5602ea__getriebe_DSG_RP1d_sw.sgo    RP1d    02E300052    1956    0000    E19R1
v0691d1202ea__getriebe_DSG_VM1d_sw.sgo    VM1d    02E300052    1912    000S    E19
v0691d7602ea__getriebe_DSG_VM1d_sw.sgo    VM1d    02E300052    1976    0000    E19R1
v0691d1302ea__getriebe_DSG_VP1d_sw.sgo    VP1d    02E300052    1913    000U    E19
v0691d7702ea__getriebe_DSG_VP1d_sw.sgo    VP1d    02E300052    1977    0000    E19R1
v0691d8502ea__getriebe_DSG_VP1d_sw.sgo    VP1d    02E300052    1985    001V    F19R1
v0691j0202ea__getriebe_DSG_BN1j_sw.sgo    BN1j    02E300052A    1902    0003    E19
v0691j6102ea__getriebe_DSG_BN1j_sw.sgo    BN1j    02E300052A    1961    0000    E19R1
v0691e0502ea__getriebe_DSG_dM1e_sw.sgo    dM1e    02E300052B    1905    0008    E19
v0691e5002ea__getriebe_DSG_dM1e_sw.sgo    dM1e    02E300052B    1950    0000    E19R1
v0691e5202ea__getriebe_DSG_DM1e_sw.sgo    DM1e    02E300052B    1952    0000    E19R1
v0691e0702ea__getriebe_DSG_dP1e_sw.sgo    dP1e    02E300052B    1907    000C    E19
v0691e5102ea__getriebe_DSG_dP1e_sw.sgo    dP1e    02E300052B    1951    0000    E19R1
v0691e0902ea__getriebe_DSG_dS1e_sw.sgo    dS1e    02E300052B    1909    0007    E19
v0691e5302ea__getriebe_DSG_dS1e_sw.sgo    dS1e    02E300052B    1953    0000    E19R1
v0691n0202ea__getriebe_DSG_OL1n_sw.sgo    OL1n    02E300052C    1902    0003    E19
v0691n5002ea__getriebe_DSG_OL1n_sw.sgo    OL1n    02E300052C    1950    0000    E19R1
v0691f0402ea__getriebe_DSG_cD1f_sw.sgo    cD1f    02E300052D    1904    0007    E19
v0691f5402ea__getriebe_DSG_cD1f_sw.sgo    cD1f    02E300052D    1954    0000    E19R1
v0691f5802ea__getriebe_DSG_RD1f_sw.sgo    RD1f    02E300052D    1958    0000    E19R1
v0693t0402ea__getriebe_DSG_cP3t_sw.sgo    cP3t    02E300052G    2204    000M    F22
v0693t2502ea__getriebe_DSG_cP3t_sw.sgo    cP3t    02E300052G    2225    000P    F22
v0693t0802ea__getriebe_DSG_CP3t_sw.sgo    CP3t    02E300052G    2208    000R    F22
v0693t2402ea__getriebe_DSG_CP3t_sw.sgo    CP3t    02E300052G    2224    000M    F22
v0693t1002ea__getriebe_DSG_MP3t_sw.sgo    MP3t    02E300052G    2210    000H    F22
v0693t6702ec__getriebe_DSG_MP3t_sw.sgo    MP3t    02E300052G    2267    000K    F22
v0693t1102ea__getriebe_DSG_VP3t_sw.sgo    VP3t    02E300052G    2211    000J    F22
v0693t2602ec__getriebe_DSG_VP3t_sw.sgo    VP3t    02E300052G    2226    000R    F22
v0693s0802ea__getriebe_DSG_cT3s_sw.sgo    cT3s    02E300052H    2208    000P    F22
v0693s5802ec__getriebe_DSG_cT3s_sw.sgo    cT3s    02E300052H    2258    000F    F22
v0693s5702ec__getriebe_DSG_eQ3s_sw.sgo    eQ3s    02E300052H    2257    000D    F22
v0693s1002ea__getriebe_DSG_eT3s_sw.sgo    eT3s    02E300052H    2210    000T    F22
v0693s5602ec__getriebe_DSG_eT3s_sw.sgo    eT3s    02E300052H    2256    000B    F22
v0693s0902ea__getriebe_DSG_RT3s_sw.sgo    RT3s    02E300052H    2209    000R    F22
v0693q6602ec__getriebe_DSG_WP3q_sw.sgo    WP3q    02E300052J    2266    0009    F22
v0694u6102ec__getriebe_DSG_WT4u_sw.sgo    WT4u    02E300052P    2261    0003    F22
v0691k0302ea__getriebe_DSG_BN1k_sw.sgo    BN1k    02E300052Q    1903    0003    E19
v0691k6202ea__getriebe_DSG_BN1k_sw.sgo    BN1k    02E300052Q    1962    0000    E19R1
v0692j0702ea__getriebe_DSG_dS2j_sw.sgo    dS2j    02E300053    2107    000L    F21
v0692l0602ea__getriebe_DSG_GW2l_sw.sgo    GW2l    02E300053A    2106    000N    F21
v0692l0802ea__getriebe_DSG_CW2l_sw.sgo    CW2l    02E300053A    2108    000S    F21
v0692m1402ea__getriebe_DSG_OW2m_sw.sgo    OW2m    02E300053B    2114    0019    F21
v0692o0502ea__getriebe_DSG_CG2o_sw.sgo    CG2o    02E300053E    2105    000D    F21
v0692o0602ea__getriebe_DSG_GG2o_sw.sgo    GG2o    02E300053E    2106    000F    F21
v0694w6202ec__getriebe_DSG_QN4w_sw.sgo    QN4w    02E300053H    2262    000D    F22
v0694w0402ea__getriebe_DSG_RN4w_sw.sgo    RN4w    02E300053H    2204    000G    F22
v0694w0202ea__getriebe_DSG_VN4w_sw.sgo    VN4w    02E300053H    2202    000C    F22
v0694w6102ec__getriebe_DSG_VN4w_sw.sgo    VN4w    02E300053H    2261    000B    F22
v0694w0102ea__getriebe_DSG_VO4w_sw.sgo    VO4w    02E300053H    2201    000A    F22
v0694w6002ec__getriebe_DSG_VO4w_sw.sgo    VO4w    02E300053H    2260    0009    F22
v0694x1102ea__getriebe_DSG_dM4x_sw.sgo    dM4x    02E300053L    2211    000G    F22
v0694x5302ec__getriebe_DSG_dM4x_sw.sgo    dM4x    02E300053L    2253    000D    F22
v0694x5102ec__getriebe_DSG_dP4x_sw.sgo    dP4x    02E300053L    2251    0009    F22
v0694x5402ec__getriebe_DSG_dS4x_sw.sgo    dS4x    02E300053L    2254    000F    F22
v0694z0902ea__getriebe_DSG_CF4z_sw.sgo    CF4z    02E300053M    2209    000H    F22
v0694z6002ec__getriebe_DSG_CF4z_sw.sgo    CF4z    02E300053M    2260    000K    F22
v0694z0402ea__getriebe_DSG_Ch4z_sw.sgo    Ch4z    02E300053M    2204    000F    F22
v0694z5902ec__getriebe_DSG_Ch4z_sw.sgo    Ch4z    02E300053M    2259    000I    F22
v0694z0102ea__getriebe_DSG_cW4z_sw.sgo    cW4z    02E300053M    2201    0009    F22
v0694z5602ec__getriebe_DSG_cW4z_sw.sgo    cW4z    02E300053M    2256    000C    F22
v0694z0202ea__getriebe_DSG_CW4z_sw.sgo    CW4z    02E300053M    2202    000B    F22
v0694z5702ec__getriebe_DSG_CW4z_sw.sgo    CW4z    02E300053M    2257    000E    F22
v0694z0302ea__getriebe_DSG_GW4z_sw.sgo    GW4z    02E300053M    2203    000D    F22
v0694z5802ec__getriebe_DSG_GW4z_sw.sgo    GW4z    02E300053M    2258    000G    F22
v0694z6102ec__getriebe_DSG_GW4z_sw.sgo    GW4z    02E300053M    2261    000M    F22
v0695a0502ea__getriebe_DSG_fW5a_sw.sgo    fW5a    02E300053N    2205    000D    F22
v0695a0802ea__getriebe_DSG_mW5a_sw.sgo    mW5a    02E300053N    2208    000K    F22
v0695a3502ec__getriebe_DSG_mW5a_sw.sgo    mW5a    02E300053N    2235    000B    F22
v0695a0702ea__getriebe_DSG_Oh5a_sw.sgo    Oh5a    02E300053N    2207    000H    F22
v0695a3802ec__getriebe_DSG_Oh5a_sw.sgo    Oh5a    02E300053N    2238    000H    F22
v0695a0902ea__getriebe_DSG_OW5a_sw.sgo    OW5a    02E300053N    2209    000M    F22
v0695a3902ec__getriebe_DSG_OW5a_sw.sgo    OW5a    02E300053N    2239    000J    F22
v0695a0602ea__getriebe_DSG_ZW5a_sw.sgo    ZW5a    02E300053N    2206    000F    F22
v0694y0102ea__getriebe_DSG_cD4y_sw.sgo    cD4y    02E300053P    2201    0005    F22
v0694y2602ec__getriebe_DSG_cD4y_sw.sgo    cD4y    02E300053P    2226    0005    F22
v0695b0102ea__getriebe_DSG_BN5b_sw.sgo    BN5b    02E300053Q    2201    0003    F22
v0695d0102ea__getriebe_DSG_sc5d_sw.sgo    sc5d    02E300053R    2201    0003    F22
v0695d0202ea__getriebe_DSG_sc5d_sw.sgo    sc5d    02E300053R    2202    0005    F22
v0695d3702ec__getriebe_DSG_sc5d_sw.sgo    sc5d    02E300053R    2237    0003    F22
v0694t5002ea__getriebe_DSG_CK4t_sw.sgo    CK4t    02E300053S    1950    0001    E19R1
v0697k0502ec__getriebe_DSG_jK7k_sw.sgo    jK7k    02E300054    2605    0007    F26S
v0697k5302ec__getriebe_DSG_jK7k_sw.sgo    jK7k    02E300054    2653    000D    F26S
v069G10602ec__getriebe_DSG_jPG1_sw.sgo    jPG1    02E300054C    2806    0005    F28S
v0697g4002ec__getriebe_DSG_Ch7g_sw.sgo    Ch7g    02E300054M    2640    00A4    F26S
v0697g4102ec__getriebe_DSG_CW7g_sw.sgo    CW7g    02E300054M    2641    00A6    F26S
v0697m0302ea__getriebe_DSG_sc7m_sw.sgo    sc7m    02E300054P    2603    0005    F26S
v0698u0102ec__getriebe_DSG_WP8u_sw.sgo    WP8u    02E300054S    2701    0003    F27SR1
v0698v0202ec__getriebe_DSG_WT8v_sw.sgo    WT8v    02E300054T    2702    0003    F27SR1
v0698w0302ec__getriebe_DSG_cT8w_sw.sgo    cT8w    02E300057    2703    0009    F27SR1
v0698w0102ec__getriebe_DSG_eT8w_sw.sgo    eT8w    02E300057    2701    0007    F27SR1
v0698x0702ec__getriebe_DSG_cP8x_sw.sgo    cP8x    02E300057A    2707    000M    F27SR1
v0698x0802ec__getriebe_DSG_cP8x_sw.sgo    cP8x    02E300057A    2708    000P    F27SR1
v0698x1702ec__getriebe_DSG_cP8x_sw.sgo    cP8x    02E300057A    2717    001A    F27SR1
v0698x1002ec__getriebe_DSG_CP8x_sw.sgo    CP8x    02E300057A    2710    000T    F27SR1
v0698x0502ec__getriebe_DSG_MP8x_sw.sgo    MP8x    02E300057A    2705    000H    F27SR1
v0698x0902ec__getriebe_DSG_Qm8x_sw.sgo    Qm8x    02E300057A    2709    000R    F27SR1
v0698x0602ec__getriebe_DSG_VP8x_sw.sgo    VP8x    02E300057A    2706    000K    F27SR1
v0698y2802ec__getriebe_DSG_Ch8y_sw.sgo    Ch8y    02E300057B    2728    000U    F27SR1
v0698y4202ec__getriebe_DSG_Ch8y_sw.sgo    Ch8y    02E300057B    2742    00A1    F27SR1
v0698y2902ec__getriebe_DSG_CW8y_sw.sgo    CW8y    02E300057B    2729    000W    F27SR1
v0698y3202ec__getriebe_DSG_CW8y_sw.sgo    CW8y    02E300057B    2732    000C    F27SR1
v0698y3402ec__getriebe_DSG_CW8y_sw.sgo    CW8y    02E300057B    2734    000M    F27SR1
v0698y3102ec__getriebe_DSG_EW8y_sw.sgo    EW8y    02E300057B    2731    000A    F27SR1
v0698y3002ec__getriebe_DSG_GW8y_sw.sgo    GW8y    02E300057B    2730    000Y    F27SR1
v0698y3302ec__getriebe_DSG_GW8y_sw.sgo    GW8y    02E300057B    2733    000K    F27SR1
v0698z2602ec__getriebe_DSG_EW8z_sw.sgo    EW8z    02E300057C    2726    000V    F27SR1
v0698z2402ec__getriebe_DSG_mW8z_sw.sgo    mW8z    02E300057C    2724    000R    F27SR1
v0698z2702ec__getriebe_DSG_Oh8z_sw.sgo    Oh8z    02E300057C    2727    000Y    F27SR1
v0698z2502ec__getriebe_DSG_OW8z_sw.sgo    OW8z    02E300057C    2725    000T    F27SR1
v0699a0502ec__getriebe_DSG_Wb9a_sw.sgo    Wb9a    02E300057D    2705    0007    F27SR1
v0699c0602ec__getriebe_DSG_WW9c_sw.sgo    WW9c    02E300057E    2706    0007    F27SR1
v0699e0102ec__getriebe_DSG_jK9e_sw.sgo    jK9e    02E300057G    2701    000B    F27SR1
v0699e1202ec__getriebe_DSG_jK9e_sw.sgo    jK9e    02E300057G    2712    000R    F27SR1
v0699f1302ec__getriebe_DSG_Zl9f_sw.sgo    Zl9f    02E300057H    2713    0007    F27SR1
v0699b1202ec__getriebe_DSG_sc9b_sw.sgo    sc9b    02E300057J    2712    0008    F27SR1
v069B80702ec__getriebe_DSG_cTB8_par.sgo    cTB8    02E300057N    3107    000N    F31S
v069B80702ec__getriebe_DSG_cTB8_sw.sgo    cTB8    02E300057N    3107    000N    F31S
v069B80902ec__getriebe_DSG_cTB8_par.sgo    cTB8    02E300057N    3109    001Q    F31S
v069B90202ec__getriebe_DSG_MPB9_sw.sgo    MPB9    02E300057P    3102    000Z    F31S
v069B90302ec__getriebe_DSG_VPB9_sw.sgo    VPB9    02E300057P    3103    001A    F31S
v069B93102ec__getriebe_DSG_cPB9_sw.sgo    cPB9    02E300057P    3131    002N    F31S
v069C11802ec__getriebe_DSG_bWC1_sw.sgo    bWC1    02E300057Q    3118    00B0    F31S
v069C12202ec__getriebe_DSG_ChC1_sw.sgo    ChC1    02E300057Q    3122    00B4    F31S
v069C12002ec__getriebe_DSG_CWC1_sw.sgo    CWC1    02E300057Q    3120    00B2    F31S
v069C10902ec__getriebe_DSG_EWC1_sw.sgo    EWC1    02E300057Q    3109    00A5    F31S
v069C30302ec__getriebe_DSG_WbC3_sw.sgo    WbC3    02E300057S    3103    0005    F31S
v069C70902ec__getriebe_DSG_jKC7_sw.sgo    jKC7    02E300058B    3109    000R    F31S
v069B50502ec__getriebe_DSG_bWB5_sw.sgo    bWB5    02E300058E    2805    0007    F28S
v069P72802ec__getriebe_DSG_IhP7_sw.sgo    IhP7    02E300058G    3528    000M    F35S
v069P82702ec__getriebe_DSG_EhP8_sw.sgo    EhP8    02E300058H    3527    001V    F35S
v069K30202ec__getriebe_DSG_WPK3_sw.sgo    WPK3    02E300058J    3502    0005    F35S
v069K40302ec__getriebe_DSG_WTK4_sw.sgo    WTK4    02E300058K    3503    0005    F35S
v069K51002ec__getriebe_DSG_eTK5_sw.sgo    eTK5    02E300058L    3510    000R    F35S
v069K62002ec__getriebe_DSG_cPK6_sw.sgo    cPK6    02E300058M    3520    001F    F35S
v069K63002ec__getriebe_DSG_cPK6_sw.sgo    cPK6    02E300058M    3530    002C    F35S
v069K62702ec__getriebe_DSG_jPK6_sw.sgo    jPK6    02E300058M    3527    001V    F35S
v069K62402ec__getriebe_DSG_MPK6_sw.sgo    MPK6    02E300058M    3524    001P    F35S
v069K62802ec__getriebe_DSG_MPK6_sw.sgo    MPK6    02E300058M    3528    001X    F35S
v069K62502ec__getriebe_DSG_QmK6_sw.sgo    QmK6    02E300058M    3525    001R    F35S
v069K60802ec__getriebe_DSG_VPK6_sw.sgo    VPK6    02E300058M    3508    0016    F35S
v069K62602ec__getriebe_DSG_VPK6_sw.sgo    VPK6    02E300058M    3526    001T    F35S
v069K70902ec__getriebe_DSG_bWK7_sw.sgo    bWK7    02E300058N    3509    000X    F35S
v069K72202ec__getriebe_DSG_bWK7_sw.sgo    bWK7    02E300058N    3522    001R    F35S
v069K71002ec__getriebe_DSG_ChK7_sw.sgo    ChK7    02E300058N    3510    000Z    F35S
v069K74602ec__getriebe_DSG_ChK7_sw.sgo    ChK7    02E300058N    3546    00B1    F35S
v069K71402ec__getriebe_DSG_EWK7_sw.sgo    EWK7    02E300058N    3514    0017    F35S
v069K72102ec__getriebe_DSG_EWK7_sw.sgo    EWK7    02E300058N    3521    001P    F35S
v069K72302ec__getriebe_DSG_EWK7_sw.sgo    EWK7    02E300058N    3523    001T    F35S
v069K71502ec__getriebe_DSG_GWK7_sw.sgo    GWK7    02E300058N    3515    0019    F35S
v069K72402ec__getriebe_DSG_GWK7_sw.sgo    GWK7    02E300058N    3524    001V    F35S
v069K74502ec__getriebe_DSG_IWK7_sw.sgo    IWK7    02E300058N    3545    001Z    F35S
v069K71902ec__getriebe_DSG_mWK7_sw.sgo    mWK7    02E300058N    3519    001L    F35S
v069K72502ec__getriebe_DSG_mWK7_sw.sgo    mWK7    02E300058N    3525    001X    F35S
v069K81602ec__getriebe_DSG_EWK8_sw.sgo    EWK8    02E300058P    3516    000V    F35S
v069K81402ec__getriebe_DSG_OhK8_sw.sgo    OhK8    02E300058P    3514    000R    F35S
v069K81502ec__getriebe_DSG_OWK8_sw.sgo    OWK8    02E300058P    3515    000T    F35S
v069K90302ec__getriebe_DSG_WbK9_sw.sgo    WbK9    02E300058Q    3503    0009    F35S
v069L31502ec__getriebe_DSG_WWL3_sw.sgo    WWL3    02E300058T    3515    0008    F35S
v069L50902ec__getriebe_DSG_jKL5_sw.sgo    jKL5    02E300061M    3509    000J    F35S
v069U20802ec__getriebe_DSG_cTU2_par.sgo    cTU2    02E300062A    4008    000X    F40S
v069U22102ec__getriebe_DSG_cTU2_sw.sgo    cTU2    02E300062A    4321    0003    F43SR1
v069U22802ec__getriebe_DSG_cTU2_sw.sgo    cTU2    02E300062A    4328    000H    F43SR1
v069U23502ec__getriebe_DSG_cTU2_sw.sgo    cTU2    02E300062A    4335    000W    F43SR1
v069U24202ec__getriebe_DSG_cTU2_sw.sgo    cTU2    02E300062A    4342    00B0    F43SR1
v069U20702ec__getriebe_DSG_eTU2_sw.sgo    eTU2    02E300062A    4007    000V    F40S
v069U41402ec__getriebe_DSG_VPU4_sw.sgo    VPU4    02E300062B    4014    00AN    F40S
v069U42102ec__getriebe_DSG_VPU4_sw.sgo    VPU4    02E300062B    4021    00A3    F40S
v069U43402ec__getriebe_DSG_BPU4_sw.sgo    BPU4    02E300062B    4334    000U    F43SR1
v069U44102ec__getriebe_DSG_BPU4_sw.sgo    BPU4    02E300062B    4341    00A9    F43SR1
v069U41602ec__getriebe_DSG_cPU4_par.sgo    cPU4    02E300062B    4016    00AR    F40S
v069U42302ec__getriebe_DSG_cPU4_sw.sgo    cPU4    02E300062B    4023    00A5    F40S
v069U42402ec__getriebe_DSG_cPU4_sw.sgo    cPU4    02E300062B    4024    00A7    F40S
v069U42202ec__getriebe_DSG_cPU4_sw.sgo    cPU4    02E300062B    4322    0005    F43SR1
v069U42902ec__getriebe_DSG_cPU4_sw.sgo    cPU4    02E300062B    4329    000K    F43SR1
v069U43602ec__getriebe_DSG_cPU4_sw.sgo    cPU4    02E300062B    4336    000Y    F43SR1
v069U44302ec__getriebe_DSG_cPU4_sw.sgo    cPU4    02E300062B    4343    00B2    F43SR1
v069U44402ec__getriebe_DSG_cPU4_sw.sgo    cPU4    02E300062B    4344    00AB    F43SR1
v069U41802ec__getriebe_DSG_QmU4_sw.sgo    QmU4    02E300062B    4018    00AV    F40S
v069U80802ec__getriebe_DSG_ChU8_sw.sgo    ChU8    02E300062C    4008    00AN    F40S
v069U81802ec__getriebe_DSG_CWU8_sw.sgo    CWU8    02E300062C    4018    00AP    F40S
v069U90402ec__getriebe_DSG_OhU9_sw.sgo    OhU9    02E300062D    4004    000N    F40S
v069U90502ec__getriebe_DSG_OWU9_sw.sgo    OWU9    02E300062D    4005    000P    F40S
v069V40202ec__getriebe_DSG_ibV4_sw.sgo    ibV4    02E300062F    4002    0007    F40S
v069V40302ec__getriebe_DSG_ibV4_sw.sgo    ibV4    02E300062F    4003    0009    F40S
v069V40402ec__getriebe_DSG_ibV4_sw.sgo    ibV4    02E300062F    4004    0007    F40S
v069V42602ec__getriebe_DSG_ibV4_sw.sgo    ibV4    02E300062F    4326    000D    F43SR1
v069V43302ec__getriebe_DSG_ibV4_sw.sgo    ibV4    02E300062F    4333    000T    F43SR1
v069V44002ec__getriebe_DSG_ibV4_sw.sgo    ibV4    02E300062F    4340    00A7    F43SR1
v069V44702ec__getriebe_DSG_ibV4_sw.sgo    ibV4    02E300062F    4347    00BA    F43SR1
v069V45002ec__getriebe_DSG_ibV4_sw.sgo    ibV4    02E300062F    4350    00BC    F43SR1
v069V61102ec__getriebe_DSG_WWV6_sw.sgo    WWV6    02E300062H    4011    000H    F40S
v069V80402ec__getriebe_DSG_jKV8_sw.sgo    jKV8    02E300062K    4004    00A5    F40S
v069U32302ec__getriebe_DSG_cTU3_sw.sgo    cTU3    02E300062N    4323    0007    F43SR1
v069U33002ec__getriebe_DSG_cTU3_sw.sgo    cTU3    02E300062N    4330    000M    F43SR1
v069U33702ec__getriebe_DSG_cTU3_sw.sgo    cTU3    02E300062N    4337    00A1    F43SR1
v069U34402ec__getriebe_DSG_cTU3_sw.sgo    cTU3    02E300062N    4344    00B4    F43SR1
v069V10402ec__getriebe_DSG_IhV1_sw.sgo    IhV1    02E300062P    4004    000L    F40S
v069V10602ec__getriebe_DSG_MhV1_sw.sgo    MhV1    02E300062P    4006    000P    F40S
v069V20902ec__getriebe_DSG_EhV2_sw.sgo    EhV2    02E300062Q    4009    0007    F40S
v069V21102ec__getriebe_DSG_EhV2_sw.sgo    EhV2    02E300062Q    4911    000B    F49S
v069JY0202ec__getriebe_DSG_BPJY_sw.sgo    BPJY    02E300063E    4302    0003    F43SR1
v069KN1202ec__getriebe_DSG_iJKN_sw.sgo    iJKN    02E300063H    4912    00B2    F49S
v0697R080AM___getriebe_DSG_ON7R_sw.sgo    ON7R    0AM300045    0808    0000    C08
v0697T050AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ7T_sw.sgo    OJ7T    0AM300045A    0605    000D    C06R1
v0697T090AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ7T_sw.sgo    OJ7T    0AM300045A    0809    0000    C08
v0697Z040AM___getriebe_DSG_cD7Z_sw.sgo    cD7Z    0AM300045B    0904    0008    C09R1
v0698E060AM___getriebe_DSG_LU8E_sw.sgo    LU8E    0AM300045D    1306    0005    C13S
v0690F090AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ0F_sw.sgo    OJ0F    0AM300046A    1009    0007    C10
v0690g120am___getriebe_dsg_cd0g_sw.sgo    cd0g    0AM300046B    1012    0009    C10
v0690G130AM___getriebe_DSG_cD0G_sw.sgo    cD0G    0AM300046B    1013    000B    C10
v0690J010AM___getriebe_DSG_ON0J_sw.sgo    ON0J    0AM300046F    0801    0001    C08
v0690L030AM___getriebe_DSG_OI0L_sw.sgo    OI0L    0AM300046H    0803    0005    C08
v0693b020AM___getriebe_DSG_OV3b_sw.sgo    OV3b    0AM300047E    1902    0000    C19SR1
v0691x010AM___getriebe_DSG_cD1x_sw.sgo    cD1x    0AM300047K    1301    0004    C13S
v0691z050AM___getriebe_DSG_OV1z_sw.sgo    OV1z    0AM300047L    1305    0003    C13S
v0692a050AM___getriebe_DSG_OI2a_sw.sgo    OI2a    0AM300047M    1305    0003    C13S
v0691w020AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ1w_sw.sgo    OJ1w    0AM300047Q    1302    0006    C13S
v0692b050AM___getriebe_DSG_Le2b_sw.sgo    Le2b    0AM300047S    1305    000F    C13S
v0694n060AM___getriebe_DSG_RJ4n_sw.sgo    RJ4n    0AM300048    1906    0000    C19SR1
v0692f020AM___getriebe_DSG_OI2f_sw.sgo    OI2f    0AM300048A    1002    0003    C10
v0694p970AM___getriebe_DSG_Og4p_sw.sgo    Og4p    0AM300048F    1497    0003    C14S
v0694p030AM___getriebe_DSG_Og4p_sw.sgo    Og4p    0AM300048F    1903    0000    C19SR1
v0693w030AM___getriebe_DSG_ON3w_sw.sgo    ON3w    0AM300048G    1903    0000    C19SR1
v0693w060AM___getriebe_DSG_ON3w_sw.sgo    ON3w    0AM300048G    2106    0003    C21S
v0693w700AM___getriebe_DSG_ON3w_sw.sgo    ON3w    0AM300048G    2470    0009    C24S
v0693w720AM___getriebe_DSG_ON3w_sw.sgo    ON3w    0AM300048G    2472    0013    C24SR1
v0693w740AM___getriebe_DSG_ON3w_sw.sgo    ON3w    0AM300048G    2474    0017    C24SR2
v0693w750AM___getriebe_DSG_ON3w_sw.sgo    ON3w    0AM300048G    2475    0019    C24SR2
v0694l040AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ4l_sw.sgo    IJ4l    0AM300048H    1904    0000    C19SR1
v0694l660AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ4l_sw.sgo    IJ4l    0AM300048H    2166    000G    C21S
v0694l690AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ4l_sw.sgo    IJ4l    0AM300048H    2669    0000    C26S
v0694l800AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ4l_sw.sgo    IJ4l    0AM300048H    2680    0000    C26S
v0694l300AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ4l_sw.sgo    IJ4l    0AM300048H    9030    000M    C90S
v0694l310AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ4l_sw.sgo    IJ4l    0AM300048H    9031    0000    C90S
v0694l410AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ4l_sw.sgo    IJ4l    0AM300048H    9041    0000    C90S
v0694l500AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ4l_sw.sgo    IJ4l    0AM300048H    9050    000K    C90S
v0693v670AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe3v_sw.sgo    Oe3v    0AM300048K    2167    000B    C21S
v0693v700AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe3v_sw.sgo    Oe3v    0AM300048K    2670    0000    C26S
v0693v800AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe3v_sw.sgo    Oe3v    0AM300048K    2680    0000    C26S
v0693v300AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe3v_sw.sgo    Oe3v    0AM300048K    9030    000F    C90S
v0693v310AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe3v_par.sgo    Oe3v    0AM300048K    9031    000H    C90S
v0693v310AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe3v_sw.sgo    Oe3v    0AM300048K    9031    000H    C90S
v0693v500AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe3v_sw.sgo    Oe3v    0AM300048K    9050    000D    C90S
v0693x510AM___getriebe_DSG_Ig3x_sw.sgo    Ig3x    0AM300048L    2151    0000    C21S
v0693x680AM___getriebe_DSG_Ig3x_sw.sgo    Ig3x    0AM300048L    2668    0000    C26S
v0693x810AM___getriebe_DSG_Ig3x_sw.sgo    Ig3x    0AM300048L    2681    0000    C26S
v0693x330AM___getriebe_DSG_Ig3x_sw.sgo    Ig3x    0AM300048L    9033    0012    C90S
v0693x580AM___getriebe_DSG_Ig3x_sw.sgo    Ig3x    0AM300048L    9058    000Y    C90S
v0693x050AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    1805    000E    C18S
v0693x080AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    1908    0000    C19SR1
v0693x090AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    1909    0000    C19SR1
v0693x500AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    2150    000N    C21S
v0693x740AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    2174    0003    C21S
v0693x700AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    2370    0000    C23SR1
v0693x690AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    2669    0000    C26S
v0693x800AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    2680    0000    C26S
v0693x320AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    9032    0010    C90S
v0693x340AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    9034    0000    C90S
v0693x590AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ3x_sw.sgo    OJ3x    0AM300048L    9059    000W    C90S
v0693y100AM___getriebe_DSG_bD3y_sw.sgo    bD3y    0AM300048M    1910    0000    C19SR1
v0693y090AM___getriebe_DSG_cD3y_sw.sgo    cD3y    0AM300048M    1909    0000    C19SR1
v0693y530AM___getriebe_DSG_cD3y_sw.sgo    cD3y    0AM300048M    2153    00A3    C21S
v0693y690AM___getriebe_DSG_cD3y_sw.sgo    cD3y    0AM300048M    2669    0000    C26S
v0693y810AM___getriebe_DSG_cD3y_sw.sgo    cD3y    0AM300048M    2681    0000    C26S
v0693y330AM___getriebe_DSG_cD3y_sw.sgo    cD3y    0AM300048M    9033    0015    C90S
v0693y580AM___getriebe_DSG_cD3y_sw.sgo    cD3y    0AM300048M    9058    0011    C90S
        0AM300048M    1806            äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9032
        0AM300048M    1808            äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9032
v0693y110AM___getriebe_DSG_DD3y_sw.sgo    DD3y    0AM300048M    1911    0000    C19SR1
v0693y120AM___getriebe_DSG_DD3y_sw.sgo    DD3y    0AM300048M    1912    0000    C19SR1
v0693y510AM___getriebe_DSG_DD3y_sw.sgo    DD3y    0AM300048M    2151    000V    C21S
v0693y670AM___getriebe_DSG_DD3y_sw.sgo    DD3y    0AM300048M    2667    0000    C26S
v0693y800AM___getriebe_DSG_DD3y_sw.sgo    DD3y    0AM300048M    2680    0000    C26S
v0693y320AM___getriebe_DSG_DD3y_sw.sgo    DD3y    0AM300048M    9032    0013    C90S
v0693y590AM___getriebe_DSG_DD3y_sw.sgo    DD3y    0AM300048M    9059    000Z    C90S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9032
v0693z070AM___getriebe_DSG_cf3z_sw.sgo    cf3z    0AM300048N    1907    0000    C19SR1
v0693z540AM___getriebe_DSG_cf3z_sw.sgo    cf3z    0AM300048N    2154    000H    C21S
v0693z690AM___getriebe_DSG_cf3z_sw.sgo    cf3z    0AM300048N    2669    0000    C26S
v0693z800AM___getriebe_DSG_cf3z_sw.sgo    cf3z    0AM300048N    2680    0000    C26S
v0693z320AM___getriebe_DSG_cf3z_sw.sgo    cf3z    0AM300048N    9032    000X    C90S
v0693z590AM___getriebe_DSG_cf3z_sw.sgo    cf3z    0AM300048N    9059    000P    C90S
v0693z550AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob3z_sw.sgo    Ob3z    0AM300048N    2155    000J    C21S
v0693z600AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob3z_sw.sgo    Ob3z    0AM300048N    2360    0000    C23SR1
v0693z680AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob3z_sw.sgo    Ob3z    0AM300048N    2668    0000    C26S
v0693z810AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob3z_sw.sgo    Ob3z    0AM300048N    2681    0000    C26S
v0693z330AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob3z_sw.sgo    Ob3z    0AM300048N    9033    000Z    C90S
v0693z560AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob3z_sw.sgo    Ob3z    0AM300048N    9056    000V    C90S
v0694a090AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    1809    000B    C18S
v0694a010AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    1901    0000    C19SR1
v0694a020AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    1902    0000    C19SR1
v0694a560AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    2156    000D    C21S
v0694a400AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    2340    000F    C23SR1
v0694a510AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    2351    0000    C23SR1
v0694a700AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    2670    0000    C26S
v0694a800AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    2680    0000    C26S
v0694a810AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    2681    0000    C26S
v0694a310AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    9031    000H    C90S
v0694a600AM___getriebe_DSG_OV4a_sw.sgo    OV4a    0AM300048P    9060    000E    C90S
v0694b020AM___getriebe_DSG_OI4b_sw.sgo    OI4b    0AM300048Q    1902    0000    C19SR1
v0694b570AM___getriebe_DSG_OI4b_sw.sgo    OI4b    0AM300048Q    2157    000E    C21S
v0694b410AM___getriebe_DSG_OI4b_sw.sgo    OI4b    0AM300048Q    2341    000G    C23SR1
v0694b700AM___getriebe_DSG_OI4b_sw.sgo    OI4b    0AM300048Q    2670    0000    C26S
v0694b800AM___getriebe_DSG_OI4b_sw.sgo    OI4b    0AM300048Q    2680    0000    C26S
v0694b320AM___getriebe_DSG_OI4b_sw.sgo    OI4b    0AM300048Q    9032    000K    C90S
v0694b330AM___getriebe_DSG_OI4b_sw.sgo    OI4b    0AM300048Q    9033    000M    C90S
v0694b590AM___getriebe_DSG_OI4b_sw.sgo    OI4b    0AM300048Q    9059    000H    C90S
v0694c050AM___getriebe_DSG_Le4c_sw.sgo    Le4c    0AM300048R    1905    0000    C19SR1
v0694c580AM___getriebe_DSG_Le4c_sw.sgo    Le4c    0AM300048R    2158    000L    C21S
v0694c700AM___getriebe_DSG_Le4c_sw.sgo    Le4c    0AM300048R    2670    0000    C26S
v0694c800AM___getriebe_DSG_Le4c_sw.sgo    Le4c    0AM300048R    2680    0000    C26S
v0694c300AM___getriebe_DSG_Le4c_sw.sgo    Le4c    0AM300048R    9030    000Z    C90S
v0694c340AM___getriebe_DSG_Le4c_sw.sgo    Le4c    0AM300048R    9034    0013    C90S
v0694c400AM___getriebe_DSG_Le4c_sw.sgo    Le4c    0AM300048R    9040    000V    C90S
v0694c100AM___getriebe_DSG_LE4c_sw.sgo    LE4c    0AM300048R    1810    000J    C18S
v0694c060AM___getriebe_DSG_LE4c_sw.sgo    LE4c    0AM300048R    1906    0000    C19SR1
v0694c590AM___getriebe_DSG_LE4c_sw.sgo    LE4c    0AM300048R    2159    000N    C21S
v0694c710AM___getriebe_DSG_LE4c_sw.sgo    LE4c    0AM300048R    2671    0000    C26S
v0694c810AM___getriebe_DSG_LE4c_sw.sgo    LE4c    0AM300048R    2681    0000    C26S
v0694c310AM___getriebe_DSG_LE4c_sw.sgo    LE4c    0AM300048R    9031    0011    C90S
v0694c410AM___getriebe_DSG_LE4c_sw.sgo    LE4c    0AM300048R    9041    000X    C90S
v0694d070AM___getriebe_DSG_LB4d_sw.sgo    LB4d    0AM300048S    1907    0008    C19S
v0694d600AM___getriebe_DSG_LB4d_sw.sgo    LB4d    0AM300048S    2160    000R    C21S
v0694d700AM___getriebe_DSG_LB4d_sw.sgo    LB4d    0AM300048S    2670    0000    C26S
v0694d800AM___getriebe_DSG_LB4d_sw.sgo    LB4d    0AM300048S    2680    0000    C26S
v0694d300AM___getriebe_DSG_LB4d_sw.sgo    LB4d    0AM300048S    9030    0012    C90S
v0694d590AM___getriebe_DSG_LB4d_sw.sgo    LB4d    0AM300048S    9059    000W    C90S
v0694d080AM___getriebe_DSG_Lb4d_sw.sgo    Lb4d    0AM300048S    1908    0008    C19S
v0694d610AM___getriebe_DSG_tb4d_sw.sgo    tb4d    0AM300048S    2161    000T    C21S
v0694d690AM___getriebe_DSG_tb4d_sw.sgo    tb4d    0AM300048S    2669    0000    C26S
v0694d810AM___getriebe_DSG_tb4d_sw.sgo    tb4d    0AM300048S    2681    0000    C26S
v0694d310AM___getriebe_DSG_tb4d_sw.sgo    tb4d    0AM300048S    9031    0014    C90S
v0694d580AM___getriebe_DSG_tb4d_sw.sgo    tb4d    0AM300048S    9058    0010    C90S
v0694f030AM___getriebe_DSG_LU4f_sw.sgo    LU4f    0AM300049    1803    0007    C18S
v0694f640AM___getriebe_DSG_LU4f_sw.sgo    LU4f    0AM300049    2164    000B    C21S
v0694f420AM___getriebe_DSG_LU4f_sw.sgo    LU4f    0AM300049    2342    000F    C23SR1
v0694f510AM___getriebe_DSG_LU4f_sw.sgo    LU4f    0AM300049    2351    0000    C23SR1
v0694f700AM___getriebe_DSG_LU4f_sw.sgo    LU4f    0AM300049    2670    0000    C26S
v0694f800AM___getriebe_DSG_LU4f_sw.sgo    LU4f    0AM300049    2680    0000    C26S
v0694f810AM___getriebe_DSG_LU4f_sw.sgo    LU4f    0AM300049    2681    0000    C26S
v0694f300AM___getriebe_DSG_LU4f_sw.sgo    LU4f    0AM300049    9030    000H    C90S
v0694f600AM___getriebe_DSG_LU4f_sw.sgo    LU4f    0AM300049    9060    000E    C90S
v0694h010AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg4h_sw.sgo    Lg4h    0AM300049B    1901    0000    C19SR1
v0694h650AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg4h_sw.sgo    Lg4h    0AM300049B    2165    0009    C21S
v0694h730AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg4h_sw.sgo    Lg4h    0AM300049B    2173    000A    C21S
v0694h700AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg4h_sw.sgo    Lg4h    0AM300049B    2670    0000    C26S
v0694h800AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg4h_sw.sgo    Lg4h    0AM300049B    2680    0000    C26S
v0694h300AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg4h_sw.sgo    Lg4h    0AM300049B    9030    000K    C90S
v0694h590AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg4h_sw.sgo    Lg4h    0AM300049B    9059    000H    C90S
v0694g020AM___getriebe_DSG_Og4g_sw.sgo    Og4g    0AM300049E    1902    0000    C19SR1
v0694g620AM___getriebe_DSG_Og4g_sw.sgo    Og4g    0AM300049E    2162    000H    C21S
v0694g720AM___getriebe_DSG_Og4g_sw.sgo    Og4g    0AM300049E    2172    0003    C21S
v0694g700AM___getriebe_DSG_Og4g_sw.sgo    Og4g    0AM300049E    2670    0000    C26S
v0694g800AM___getriebe_DSG_Og4g_sw.sgo    Og4g    0AM300049E    2680    0000    C26S
v0694g320AM___getriebe_DSG_Og4g_sw.sgo    Og4g    0AM300049E    9032    000W    C90S
v0694g590AM___getriebe_DSG_Og4g_sw.sgo    Og4g    0AM300049E    9059    000S    C90S
    0AM300049E    1807            äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9033
v0694g030AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug4g_sw.sgo    Ug4g    0AM300049E    1903    0000    C19SR1
v0694g630AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug4g_sw.sgo    Ug4g    0AM300049E    2163    000J    C21S
v0694g810AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug4g_sw.sgo    Ug4g    0AM300049E    2181    000H    C21S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9033
v0694g690AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug4g_sw.sgo    Ug4g    0AM300049E    2669    0000    C26S
v0694g820AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug4g_sw.sgo    Ug4g    0AM300049E    2682    0000    C26S
v0694g330AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug4g_sw.sgo    Ug4g    0AM300049E    9033    000Y    C90S
v0694g580AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug4g_sw.sgo    Ug4g    0AM300049E    9058    000U    C90S
v0695j030AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ5j_sw.sgo    cJ5j    0AM300049G    2103    000D    C21S
v0695j790AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ5j_sw.sgo    cJ5j    0AM300049G    2179    000J    C21S
v0695j700AM___getriebe_DSG_Ig5j_sw.sgo    Ig5j    0AM300049G    2670    0000    C26S
v0695j810AM___getriebe_DSG_Ig5j_sw.sgo    Ig5j    0AM300049G    2681    0000    C26S
v0695j300AM___getriebe_DSG_Ig5j_sw.sgo    Ig5j    0AM300049G    9030    000V    C90S
v0695j600AM___getriebe_DSG_Ig5j_sw.sgo    Ig5j    0AM300049G    9060    000T    C90S
v0695j010AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ5j_sw.sgo    OJ5j    0AM300049G    2101    0003    C21S
v0695j750AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ5j_sw.sgo    OJ5j    0AM300049G    2175    0010    C21S
v0695j800AM___getriebe_DSG_RJ5j_sw.sgo    RJ5j    0AM300049G    2180    000L    C21S
v0695m010AM___getriebe_DSG_OV5m_par.sgo    OV5m    0AM300049K    2101    0004    C21S
v0695m010AM___getriebe_DSG_OV5m_sw.sgo    OV5m    0AM300049K    2101    0004    C21S
v0695n010AM___getriebe_DSG_OI5n_sw.sgo    OI5n    0AM300049L    2101    0004    C21S
v0695p080AM___getriebe_DSG_LB5p_sw.sgo    LB5p    0AM300049N    2108    000D    C21S
v0695q700AM___getriebe_DSG_Og5q_sw.sgo    Og5q    0AM300049P    2170    0001    C21S
v0695q820AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug5q_sw.sgo    Ug5q    0AM300049P    2182    000H    C21S


----------



## Hadaak

Code:


v0695u100AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg5u_sw.sgo    Lg5u    0AM300049T    2110    0006    C21S
v0695u710AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg5u_sw.sgo    Lg5u    0AM300049T    2171    0008    C21S
v0695v010AM___getriebe_DSG_BV5v_par.sgo    BV5v    0AM300050A    2101    0003    C21S
v0695v010AM___getriebe_DSG_BV5v_sw.sgo    BV5v    0AM300050A    2101    0003    C21S
v0696d210AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    2321        C23SR1    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9060
v0696d700AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    2370    0000    C23SR1
v0696d720AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    2372    0000    C23SR1
v0696d670AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    2667    0000    C26S
v0696d690AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    2669    0000    C26S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9030
v0696d800AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    2680    0000    C26S
v0696d820AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    2682    0000    C26S
v0696d300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    9030    0016    C90S
v0696d320AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    9032    001A    C90S
v0696d330AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    9033    0000    C90S
v0696d410AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    9041    0000    C90S
v0696d600AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    9060    0010    C90S
v0696d620AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6d_sw.sgo    OJ6d    0AM300050D    9062    0014    C90S
v0696d710AM___getriebe_DSG_RJ6d_sw.sgo    RJ6d    0AM300050D    2371    0000    C23SR1
v0696d680AM___getriebe_DSG_RJ6d_sw.sgo    RJ6d    0AM300050D    2668    0000    C26S
v0696d810AM___getriebe_DSG_RJ6d_sw.sgo    RJ6d    0AM300050D    2681    0000    C26S
v0696d310AM___getriebe_DSG_RJ6d_sw.sgo    RJ6d    0AM300050D    9031    0018    C90S
v0696d610AM___getriebe_DSG_RJ6d_sw.sgo    RJ6d    0AM300050D    9061    0012    C90S
v0696e700AM___getriebe_DSG_bD6e_sw.sgo    bD6e    0AM300050E    2670    0000    C26S
v0696e800AM___getriebe_DSG_bD6e_sw.sgo    bD6e    0AM300050E    2680    0000    C26S
v0696e300AM___getriebe_DSG_bD6e_sw.sgo    bD6e    0AM300050E    9030    001R    C90S
v0696e600AM___getriebe_DSG_bD6e_sw.sgo    bD6e    0AM300050E    9060    001F    C90S
v0696e720AM___getriebe_DSG_cD6e_sw.sgo    cD6e    0AM300050E    2672    0000    C26S
v0696e820AM___getriebe_DSG_cD6e_sw.sgo    cD6e    0AM300050E    2682    0000    C26S
v0696e320AM___getriebe_DSG_cD6e_sw.sgo    cD6e    0AM300050E    9032    001V    C90S
v0696e620AM___getriebe_DSG_cD6e_sw.sgo    cD6e    0AM300050E    9062    001K    C90S
v0696e120AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    2312    000L    C23SR1
v0696e220AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    2322    000X    C23SR1    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9033
v0696e710AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    2671    0000    C26S
v0696e730AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    2673    0000    C26S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9033
v0696e810AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    2681    0000    C26S
v0696e830AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    2683    0000    C26S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9033
v0696e310AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    9031    001T    C90S
v0696e330AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    9033    001X    C90S
v0696e610AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    9061    001H    C90S
v0696e630AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6e_sw.sgo    DD6e    0AM300050E    9063    001M    C90S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9033
v0696e740AM___getriebe_DSG_jD6e_sw.sgo    jD6e    0AM300050E    2674    0000    C26S
v0696e840AM___getriebe_DSG_jD6e_sw.sgo    jD6e    0AM300050E    2684    0000    C26S
v0696e340AM___getriebe_DSG_jD6e_sw.sgo    jD6e    0AM300050E    9034    001Z    C90S
v0696e640AM___getriebe_DSG_jD6e_sw.sgo    jD6e    0AM300050E    9064    001P    C90S
v0696f400AM___getriebe_DSG_cb6f_sw.sgo    cb6f    0AM300050F    9040    001M    C90S
v0696f690AM___getriebe_DSG_cf6f_sw.sgo    cf6f    0AM300050F    2669    0000    C26S
v0696f800AM___getriebe_DSG_cf6f_sw.sgo    cf6f    0AM300050F    2680    0000    C26S
v0696f300AM___getriebe_DSG_cf6f_sw.sgo    cf6f    0AM300050F    9030    001F    C90S
v0696f650AM___getriebe_DSG_cf6f_sw.sgo    cf6f    0AM300050F    9065    0014    C90S
v0696f680AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob6f_sw.sgo    Ob6f    0AM300050F    2668    0000    C26S
v0696f810AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob6f_sw.sgo    Ob6f    0AM300050F    2681    0000    C26S
v0696f310AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob6f_sw.sgo    Ob6f    0AM300050F    9031    001H    C90S
v0696f580AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob6f_sw.sgo    Ob6f    0AM300050F    9058    001A    C90S
v0696f670AM___getriebe_DSG_sb6f_sw.sgo    sb6f    0AM300050F    2667    0000    C26S
v0696f840AM___getriebe_DSG_sb6f_sw.sgo    sb6f    0AM300050F    2684    0000    C26S
v0696f320AM___getriebe_DSG_sb6f_sw.sgo    sb6f    0AM300050F    9032    001K    C90S
v0696f570AM___getriebe_DSG_sb6f_sw.sgo    sb6f    0AM300050F    9057    001D    C90S
v0696g210AM___getriebe_DSG_OV6g_sw.sgo    OV6g    0AM300050G    2321    0009    C23SR1
v0696g500AM___getriebe_DSG_OV6g_sw.sgo    OV6g    0AM300050G    2350    0000    C23SR1
v0696g700AM___getriebe_DSG_OV6g_sw.sgo    OV6g    0AM300050G    2670    0000    C26S
v0696g800AM___getriebe_DSG_OV6g_sw.sgo    OV6g    0AM300050G    2680    0000    C26S
v0696g810AM___getriebe_DSG_OV6g_sw.sgo    OV6g    0AM300050G    2681    0000    C26S
v0696g300AM___getriebe_DSG_OV6g_sw.sgo    OV6g    0AM300050G    9030    000J    C90S
v0696g600AM___getriebe_DSG_OV6g_sw.sgo    OV6g    0AM300050G    9060    000G    C90S
v0696h700AM___getriebe_DSG_OI6h_sw.sgo    OI6h    0AM300050H    2670    0000    C26S
v0696h800AM___getriebe_DSG_OI6h_sw.sgo    OI6h    0AM300050H    2680    0000    C26S
v0696h300AM___getriebe_DSG_OI6h_sw.sgo    OI6h    0AM300050H    9030    000H    C90S
v0696h310AM___getriebe_DSG_OI6h_sw.sgo    OI6h    0AM300050H    9031    000K    C90S
v0696h600AM___getriebe_DSG_OI6h_sw.sgo    OI6h    0AM300050H    9060    000F    C90S
v0696j220AM___getriebe_DSG_Le6j_sw.sgo    Le6j    0AM300050J    2322    000H    C23SR1
v0696j700AM___getriebe_DSG_Le6j_sw.sgo    Le6j    0AM300050J    2670    0000    C26S
v0696j800AM___getriebe_DSG_Le6j_sw.sgo    Le6j    0AM300050J    2680    0000    C26S
v0696j300AM___getriebe_DSG_Le6j_sw.sgo    Le6j    0AM300050J    9030    000U    C90S
v0696j320AM___getriebe_DSG_Le6j_sw.sgo    Le6j    0AM300050J    9032    000Y    C90S
v0696j600AM___getriebe_DSG_Le6j_sw.sgo    Le6j    0AM300050J    9060    000Q    C90S
v0696j710AM___getriebe_DSG_LE6j_sw.sgo    LE6j    0AM300050J    2671    0000    C26S
v0696j810AM___getriebe_DSG_LE6j_sw.sgo    LE6j    0AM300050J    2681    0000    C26S
v0696j310AM___getriebe_DSG_LE6j_sw.sgo    LE6j    0AM300050J    9031    000W    C90S
v0696j610AM___getriebe_DSG_LE6j_sw.sgo    LE6j    0AM300050J    9061    000S    C90S
v0696k210AM___getriebe_DSG_LB6k_sw.sgo    LB6k    0AM300050K    2321    000U    C23SR1
v0696k690AM___getriebe_DSG_LB6k_sw.sgo    LB6k    0AM300050K    2669    0000    C26S
v0696k820AM___getriebe_DSG_LB6k_sw.sgo    LB6k    0AM300050K    2682    0000    C26S
v0696k320AM___getriebe_DSG_LB6k_sw.sgo    LB6k    0AM300050K    9032    001N    C90S
v0696k580AM___getriebe_DSG_LB6k_sw.sgo    LB6k    0AM300050K    9058    001E    C90S
v0696k680AM___getriebe_DSG_rB6k_sw.sgo    rB6k    0AM300050K    2668    0000    C26S
v0696k830AM___getriebe_DSG_rB6k_sw.sgo    rB6k    0AM300050K    2683    0000    C26S
v0696k330AM___getriebe_DSG_rB6k_sw.sgo    rB6k    0AM300050K    9033    001Q    C90S
v0696k570AM___getriebe_DSG_rB6k_sw.sgo    rB6k    0AM300050K    9057    001G    C90S
v0696k220AM___getriebe_DSG_tB6k_sw.sgo    tB6k    0AM300050K    2322    000W    C23SR1
v0696k700AM___getriebe_DSG_tB6k_sw.sgo    tB6k    0AM300050K    2670    0000    C26S
v0696k800AM___getriebe_DSG_tB6k_sw.sgo    tB6k    0AM300050K    2680    0000    C26S
v0696k300AM___getriebe_DSG_tB6k_sw.sgo    tB6k    0AM300050K    9030    001J    C90S
v0696k600AM___getriebe_DSG_tB6k_sw.sgo    tB6k    0AM300050K    9060    001A    C90S
v0696k230AM___getriebe_DSG_tb6k_sw.sgo    tb6k    0AM300050K    2323    000Y    C23SR1
v0696k710AM___getriebe_DSG_tb6k_sw.sgo    tb6k    0AM300050K    2671    0000    C26S
v0696k810AM___getriebe_DSG_tb6k_sw.sgo    tb6k    0AM300050K    2681    0000    C26S
v0696k310AM___getriebe_DSG_tb6k_sw.sgo    tb6k    0AM300050K    9031    001L    C90S
v0696k590AM___getriebe_DSG_tb6k_sw.sgo    tb6k    0AM300050K    9059    001C    C90S
v0696m710AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    2371    0000    C23SR1
v0696m720AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    2372    0000    C23SR1
v0696m690AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    2669    0000    C26S
v0696m770AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    2677    0000    C26S
v0696m800AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    2680    0000    C26S
v0696m860AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    2686    0000    C26S
v0696m300AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    9030    002P    C90S
v0696m360AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    9036    0031    C90S
v0696m380AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    9038    0000    C90S
v0696m400AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    9040    0027    C90S
v0696m460AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ6m_sw.sgo    cJ6m    0AM300050L    9046    002K    C90S
v0696m700AM___getriebe_DSG_jJ6m_sw.sgo    jJ6m    0AM300050L    2370    0000    C23SR1
v0696m550AM___getriebe_DSG_jJ6m_sw.sgo    jJ6m    0AM300050L    2655    0000    C26S
v0696m850AM___getriebe_DSG_jJ6m_sw.sgo    jJ6m    0AM300050L    2685    0000    C26S
v0696m350AM___getriebe_DSG_jJ6m_sw.sgo    jJ6m    0AM300050L    9035    002Z    C90S
v0696m450AM___getriebe_DSG_jJ6m_sw.sgo    jJ6m    0AM300050L    9045    002H    C90S
v0696m490AM___getriebe_DSG_jJ6m_sw.sgo    jJ6m    0AM300050L    9049    0000    C90S
v0696m260AM___getriebe_DSG_Og6m_sw.sgo    Og6m    0AM300050L    2326    001H    C23SR1
v0696m590AM___getriebe_DSG_Og6m_sw.sgo    Og6m    0AM300050L    2659    0000    C26S
v0696m680AM___getriebe_DSG_Og6m_sw.sgo    Og6m    0AM300050L    2668    0000    C26S
v0696m810AM___getriebe_DSG_Og6m_sw.sgo    Og6m    0AM300050L    2681    0000    C26S
v0696m870AM___getriebe_DSG_Og6m_sw.sgo    Og6m    0AM300050L    2687    0000    C26S
v0696m310AM___getriebe_DSG_Og6m_sw.sgo    Og6m    0AM300050L    9031    002R    C90S
v0696m370AM___getriebe_DSG_Og6m_sw.sgo    Og6m    0AM300050L    9037    0033    C90S
v0696m410AM___getriebe_DSG_Og6m_sw.sgo    Og6m    0AM300050L    9041    0029    C90S
v0696m470AM___getriebe_DSG_Og6m_sw.sgo    Og6m    0AM300050L    9047    002M    C90S
v0696m570AM___getriebe_DSG_Ok6m_sw.sgo    Ok6m    0AM300050L    2657    0000    C26S
v0696m830AM___getriebe_DSG_Ok6m_sw.sgo    Ok6m    0AM300050L    2683    0000    C26S
v0696m330AM___getriebe_DSG_Ok6m_sw.sgo    Ok6m    0AM300050L    9033    002V    C90S
v0696m430AM___getriebe_DSG_Ok6m_sw.sgo    Ok6m    0AM300050L    9043    002D    C90S
v0696m560AM___getriebe_DSG_Rg6m_sw.sgo    Rg6m    0AM300050L    2656    0000    C26S
v0696m840AM___getriebe_DSG_Rg6m_sw.sgo    Rg6m    0AM300050L    2684    0000    C26S
v0696m340AM___getriebe_DSG_Rg6m_sw.sgo    Rg6m    0AM300050L    9034    002X    C90S
v0696m440AM___getriebe_DSG_Rg6m_sw.sgo    Rg6m    0AM300050L    9044    002F    C90S
        0AM300050L    2321            äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9042
v0696m580AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug6m_sw.sgo    Ug6m    0AM300050L    2658    0000    C26S
v0696m820AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug6m_sw.sgo    Ug6m    0AM300050L    2682    0000    C26S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9032
v0696m320AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug6m_sw.sgo    Ug6m    0AM300050L    9032    002T    C90S
v0696m420AM___getriebe_DSG_Ug6m_sw.sgo    Ug6m    0AM300050L    9042    002B    C90S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 9032
v0696n700AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe6n_sw.sgo    Oe6n    0AM300050M    2670    0000    C26S
v0696n800AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe6n_sw.sgo    Oe6n    0AM300050M    2680    0000    C26S
v0696n300AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe6n_sw.sgo    Oe6n    0AM300050M    9030    000C    C90S
v0696n310AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe6n_sw.sgo    Oe6n    0AM300050M    9031    000E    C90S
v0696n600AM___getriebe_DSG_Oe6n_sw.sgo    Oe6n    0AM300050M    9060    000A    C90S
v0696o700AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    2370    0000    C23SR1
v0696o710AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    2371    0000    C23SR1
v0696o680AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    2668    0000    C26S
v0696o690AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    2669    0000    C26S
v0696o800AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    2680    0000    C26S
v0696o810AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    2681    0000    C26S
v0696o300AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    9030    000R    C90S
v0696o310AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    9031    000T    C90S
v0696o610AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    9061    000M    C90S
v0696o620AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ6o_sw.sgo    rJ6o    0AM300050N    9062    000P    C90S
v0696p210AM___getriebe_DSG_LU6p_sw.sgo    LU6p    0AM300050P    2321    000H    C23SR1
v0696p500AM___getriebe_DSG_LU6p_sw.sgo    LU6p    0AM300050P    2350    0000    C23SR1
v0696p700AM___getriebe_DSG_LU6p_sw.sgo    LU6p    0AM300050P    2670    0000    C26S
v0696p800AM___getriebe_DSG_LU6p_sw.sgo    LU6p    0AM300050P    2680    0000    C26S
v0696p820AM___getriebe_DSG_LU6p_sw.sgo    LU6p    0AM300050P    2682    0000    C26S
v0696p300AM___getriebe_DSG_LU6p_sw.sgo    LU6p    0AM300050P    9030    000X    C90S
v0696p600AM___getriebe_DSG_LU6p_sw.sgo    LU6p    0AM300050P    9060    000T    C90S
v0696p710AM___getriebe_DSG_rU6p_sw.sgo    rU6p    0AM300050P    2671    0000    C26S
v0696p810AM___getriebe_DSG_rU6p_sw.sgo    rU6p    0AM300050P    2681    0000    C26S
v0696p310AM___getriebe_DSG_rU6p_sw.sgo    rU6p    0AM300050P    9031    000Z    C90S
v0696p610AM___getriebe_DSG_rU6p_sw.sgo    rU6p    0AM300050P    9061    000V    C90S
v0696q210AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg6q_sw.sgo    Lg6q    0AM300050Q    2321    000T    C23SR1
v0696q700AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg6q_sw.sgo    Lg6q    0AM300050Q    2670    0000    C26S
v0696q800AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg6q_sw.sgo    Lg6q    0AM300050Q    2680    0000    C26S
v0696q300AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg6q_sw.sgo    Lg6q    0AM300050Q    9030    000X    C90S
v0696q600AM___getriebe_DSG_Lg6q_sw.sgo    Lg6q    0AM300050Q    9060    000T    C90S
v0696q690AM___getriebe_DSG_Lk6q_sw.sgo    Lk6q    0AM300050Q    2669    0000    C26S
v0696q810AM___getriebe_DSG_Lk6q_sw.sgo    Lk6q    0AM300050Q    2681    0000    C26S
v0696q310AM___getriebe_DSG_Lk6q_sw.sgo    Lk6q    0AM300050Q    9031    000Z    C90S
v0696q610AM___getriebe_DSG_Lk6q_sw.sgo    Lk6q    0AM300050Q    9061    000V    C90S
v0696r110AM___getriebe_DSG_BV6r_sw.sgo    BV6r    0AM300050R    2311    0005    C23SR1
v0696r210AM___getriebe_DSG_BV6r_sw.sgo    BV6r    0AM300050R    2321    0007    C23SR1
v0696r700AM___getriebe_DSG_BV6r_sw.sgo    BV6r    0AM300050R    2670    0000    C26S
v0696r800AM___getriebe_DSG_BV6r_sw.sgo    BV6r    0AM300050R    2680    0000    C26S
v0696r810AM___getriebe_DSG_BV6r_sw.sgo    BV6r    0AM300050R    2681    0000    C26S
v0696r600AM___getriebe_DSG_BV6r_sw.sgo    BV6r    0AM300050R    9060    000H    C90S
v0696s700AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ6s_sw.sgo    IJ6s    0AM300050S    2370    0000    C23SR1
v0696s690AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ6s_sw.sgo    IJ6s    0AM300050S    2669    0000    C26S
v0696s800AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ6s_sw.sgo    IJ6s    0AM300050S    2680    0000    C26S
v0696s300AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ6s_sw.sgo    IJ6s    0AM300050S    9030    000C    C90S
v0696s310AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ6s_sw.sgo    IJ6s    0AM300050S    9031    0000    C90S
v0696s410AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ6s_sw.sgo    IJ6s    0AM300050S    9041    0000    C90S
v0696s600AM___getriebe_DSG_IJ6s_sw.sgo    IJ6s    0AM300050S    9060    000A    C90S
v0696w680AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6w_sw.sgo    OJ6w    0AM300051    2168    0009    C21S
v0696w760AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6w_sw.sgo    OJ6w    0AM300051    2176    000B    C21S
v0696w700AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6w_sw.sgo    OJ6w    0AM300051    2370    0000    C23SR1
v0696w690AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6w_sw.sgo    OJ6w    0AM300051    2669    0000    C26S
v0696w800AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6w_sw.sgo    OJ6w    0AM300051    2680    0000    C26S
v0696w300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6w_sw.sgo    OJ6w    0AM300051    9030    000E    C90S
v0696w310AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6w_sw.sgo    OJ6w    0AM300051    9031    000G    C90S
v0696w410AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6w_sw.sgo    OJ6w    0AM300051    9041    0000    C90S
v0696w590AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6w_sw.sgo    OJ6w    0AM300051    9059    000C    C90S
v0696x700AM___getriebe_DSG_bD6x_sw.sgo    bD6x    0AM300051A    2170    0007    C21S
v0696x690AM___getriebe_DSG_bD6x_sw.sgo    bD6x    0AM300051A    2669    0000    C26S
v0696x800AM___getriebe_DSG_bD6x_sw.sgo    bD6x    0AM300051A    2680    0000    C26S
v0696x320AM___getriebe_DSG_bD6x_sw.sgo    bD6x    0AM300051A    9032    000G    C90S
v0696x590AM___getriebe_DSG_bD6x_sw.sgo    bD6x    0AM300051A    9059    000B    C90S
v0696x710AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6x_sw.sgo    DD6x    0AM300051A    2171    0009    C21S
v0696x680AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6x_sw.sgo    DD6x    0AM300051A    2668    0000    C26S
v0696x810AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6x_sw.sgo    DD6x    0AM300051A    2681    0000    C26S
v0696x330AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6x_sw.sgo    DD6x    0AM300051A    9033    000J    C90S
v0696x580AM___getriebe_DSG_DD6x_sw.sgo    DD6x    0AM300051A    9058    000E    C90S
v0696b060AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6b_sw.sgo    OJ6b    0AM300051B    2106    0003    C21S
v0696b100AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6b_sw.sgo    OJ6b    0AM300051B    2110    0009    C21S
v0696b700AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6b_sw.sgo    OJ6b    0AM300051B    2670    0000    C26S
v0696b810AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6b_sw.sgo    OJ6b    0AM300051B    2681    0000    C26S
v0696b300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6b_sw.sgo    OJ6b    0AM300051B    9030    000C    C90S
v0696b600AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ6b_sw.sgo    OJ6b    0AM300051B    9060    0008    C90S
v0696l700AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob6l_sw.sgo    Ob6l    0AM300051L    2670    0000    C26S
v0696l800AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob6l_sw.sgo    Ob6l    0AM300051L    2680    0000    C26S
v0696l800AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob6l_par.sgo    Ob6l    0AM300051L    2680    0000    C26S
v0696l300AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob6l_sw.sgo    Ob6l    0AM300051L    9030    000C    C90S
v0696l600AM___getriebe_DSG_Ob6l_sw.sgo    Ob6l    0AM300051L    9060    000A    C90S
v0697u690AM___getriebe_DSG_sb7u_sw.sgo    sb7u    0AM300051M    2669    0000    C26S
v0697u800AM___getriebe_DSG_sb7u_sw.sgo    sb7u    0AM300051M    2680    0000    C26S
v0697u300AM___getriebe_DSG_sb7u_sw.sgo    sb7u    0AM300051M    9030    0009    C90S
v0697u590AM___getriebe_DSG_sb7u_sw.sgo    sb7u    0AM300051M    9059    0007    C90S
v0699p100AM___getriebe_DSG_DD9p_sw.sgo    DD9p    0AM300051R    2710    000B    C27SR1
v0699r630AM___getriebe_DSG_cV9r_sw.sgo    cV9r    0AM300051T    3663    0000    C36SR1
v0699u110AM___getriebe_DSG_LB9u_sw.sgo    LB9u    0AM300052B    2711    000K    C27SR1
v0699u130AM___getriebe_DSG_rB9u_sw.sgo    rB9u    0AM300052B    2713    000P    C27SR1
v0699w300AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ9w_sw.sgo    cJ9w    0AM300052D    2730    001M    C27SR1
v0699w310AM___getriebe_DSG_cJ9w_sw.sgo    cJ9w    0AM300052D    2731    0023    C27SR1
v0699w100AM___getriebe_DSG_OJ9w_sw.sgo    OJ9w    0AM300052D    2710    0012    C27SR1    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 60D/5270
v0699x100AM___getriebe_DSG_rJ9x_sw.sgo    rJ9x    0AM300052E    2710    0005    C27SR1
v069A3200AM___getriebe_DSG_OeA3_sw.sgo    OeA3    0AM300052K    3420    0000    C34SR1
v069A3600AM___getriebe_DSG_OeA3_sw.sgo    OeA3    0AM300052K    3660    000K    C36SR1
v069A3620AM___getriebe_DSG_OeA3_sw.sgo    OeA3    0AM300052K    4562    003E    C45SR1
v069A3710AM___getriebe_DSG_OeA3_sw.sgo    OeA3    0AM300052K    5271    000R    C52SR1
v069A3730AM___getriebe_DSG_OeA3_sw.sgo    OeA3    0AM300052K    6273    000V    C62S
v069A8100AM___getriebe_DSG_OVA8_sw.sgo    OVA8    0AM300052Q    2710    0006    C27SR1
v069A9210AM___getriebe_DSG_cDA9_sw.sgo    cDA9    0AM300052R    2321    0003    C23SR1
v069A9700AM___getriebe_DSG_cDA9_sw.sgo    cDA9    0AM300052R    2670    0000    C26S
v069A9800AM___getriebe_DSG_cDA9_sw.sgo    cDA9    0AM300052R    2680    0000    C26S
v069A9300AM___getriebe_DSG_cDA9_sw.sgo    cDA9    0AM300052R    9030    000H    C90S
v069A9600AM___getriebe_DSG_cDA9_sw.sgo    cDA9    0AM300052R    9060    000F    C90S
v069D7630AM___getriebe_DSG_cfD7_sw.sgo    cfD7    0AM300053    3463    0000    C34SR1
v069D7640AM___getriebe_DSG_EbD7_sw.sgo    EbD7    0AM300053    3464    0000    C34SR1
v069D7660AM___getriebe_DSG_EbD7_sw.sgo    EbD7    0AM300053    3466    0000    C34SR1
v069D7620AM___getriebe_DSG_ObD7_sw.sgo    ObD7    0AM300053    3462    0000    C34SR1
v069D7610AM___getriebe_DSG_OgD7_sw.sgo    OgD7    0AM300053    3461    0000    C34SR1
v069D7300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJD7_sw.sgo    OJD7    0AM300053    3030    000N    C30S
v069D7600AM___getriebe_DSG_OJD7_sw.sgo    OJD7    0AM300053    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069D7650AM___getriebe_DSG_sbD7_sw.sgo    sbD7    0AM300053    3465    0000    C34SR1
    0AM300053A    3011            äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 58Q/5271
v069D8610AM___getriebe_DSG_cDD8_sw.sgo    cDD8    0AM300053A    3461    0000    C34SR1
v069D8100AM___getriebe_DSG_DDD8_sw.sgo    DDD8    0AM300053A    3010    000P    C30S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 58Q/5270
    0AM300053A    3070            äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 58Q/5270
v069D8600AM___getriebe_DSG_DDD8_sw.sgo    DDD8    0AM300053A    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069D9200AM___getriebe_DSG_sbD9_sw.sgo    sbD9    0AM300053B    3020    0014    C30S
v069E1610AM___getriebe_DSG_cVE1_sw.sgo    cVE1    0AM300053C    3461    0000    C34SR1
v069E1620AM___getriebe_DSG_EVE1_sw.sgo    EVE1    0AM300053C    3462    0000    C34SR1
v069E1700AM___getriebe_DSG_OVE1_sw.sgo    OVE1    0AM300053C    3070    0012    C30S
v069E1600AM___getriebe_DSG_OVE1_sw.sgo    OVE1    0AM300053C    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069E2630AM___getriebe_DSG_OVE2_sw.sgo    OVE2    0AM300053D    3463    0000    C34SR1
v069E3600AM___getriebe_DSG_OIE3_sw.sgo    OIE3    0AM300053E    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069E4610AM___getriebe_DSG_LeE4_sw.sgo    LeE4    0AM300053F    3461    0000    C34SR1
v069E4600AM___getriebe_DSG_LEE4_sw.sgo    LEE4    0AM300053F    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069E5600AM___getriebe_DSG_LBE5_sw.sgo    LBE5    0AM300053G    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069E5620AM___getriebe_DSG_rBE5_sw.sgo    rBE5    0AM300053G    3462    0000    C34SR1
v069E5610AM___getriebe_DSG_tbE5_sw.sgo    tbE5    0AM300053G    3461    0000    C34SR1
v069E6600AM___getriebe_DSG_ObE6_sw.sgo    ObE6    0AM300053H    3460    0000    C34SR1
        0AM300053J    3011                äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 60D/5271
v069E7310AM___getriebe_DSG_cJE7_sw.sgo    cJE7    0AM300053J    3031    002V    C30S
v069E7320AM___getriebe_DSG_cJE7_sw.sgo    cJE7    0AM300053J    3032    002X    C30S
v069E7630AM___getriebe_DSG_cJE7_sw.sgo    cJE7    0AM300053J    3463    0000    C34SR1
v069E7640AM___getriebe_DSG_cJE7_sw.sgo    cJE7    0AM300053J    3464    0000    C34SR1
v069E7660AM___getriebe_DSG_OgE7_sw.sgo    OgE7    0AM300053J    3466    0000    C34SR1
v069E7300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJE7_sw.sgo    OJE7    0AM300053J    3030    002T    C30S    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 60D/5270
v069E7600AM___getriebe_DSG_OJE7_sw.sgo    OJE7    0AM300053J    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069E7650AM___getriebe_DSG_OkE7_sw.sgo    OkE7    0AM300053J    3465    0000    C34SR1
v069E7620AM___getriebe_DSG_RgE7_sw.sgo    RgE7    0AM300053J    3462    0000    C34SR1
v069E7330AM___getriebe_DSG_RJE7_sw.sgo    RJE7    0AM300053J    3033    003A    C30S
v069E7670AM___getriebe_DSG_RJE7_sw.sgo    RJE7    0AM300053J    3467    0000    C34SR1
v069E7690AM___getriebe_DSG_UgE7_sw.sgo    UgE7    0AM300053J    3069    003K    C30S
v069E7610AM___getriebe_DSG_UgE7_sw.sgo    UgE7    0AM300053J    3461    0000    C34SR1
v069E8300AM___getriebe_DSG_rJE8_sw.sgo    rJE8    0AM300053K    3030    000A    C30S
v069E8600AM___getriebe_DSG_rJE8_sw.sgo    rJE8    0AM300053K    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069E9600AM___getriebe_DSG_LUE9_sw.sgo    LUE9    0AM300053L    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069E9710AM___getriebe_DSG_rUE9_sw.sgo    rUE9    0AM300053L    3071    000T    C30S
v069E9610AM___getriebe_DSG_rUE9_sw.sgo    rUE9    0AM300053L    3461    0000    C34SR1
v069F1600AM___getriebe_DSG_LgF1_sw.sgo    LgF1    0AM300053M    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069F1610AM___getriebe_DSG_LkF1_sw.sgo    LkF1    0AM300053M    3461    0000    C34SR1
v069F2600AM___getriebe_DSG_BVF2_sw.sgo    BVF2    0AM300053N    3460    0000    C34SR1
v069F4430AM___getriebe_DSG_IJF4_sw.sgo    IJF4    0AM300053P    2743    0009    C27SR1
v069F4440AM___getriebe_DSG_IJF4_sw.sgo    IJF4    0AM300053P    2744    000B    C27SR1
v069F6410AM___getriebe_DSG_OJF6_sw.sgo    OJF6    0AM300053R    2741    0009    C27SR1
v069F6420AM___getriebe_DSG_OJF6_sw.sgo    OJF6    0AM300053R    2742    000B    C27SR1
v069F8420AM___getriebe_DSG_jJF8_sw.sgo    jJF8    0AM300053T    2742    0009    C27SR1
v069F8430AM___getriebe_DSG_jJF8_sw.sgo    jJF8    0AM300053T    2743    000B    C27SR1
v069H4350AM___getriebe_DSG_cfH4_sw.sgo    cfH4    0AM300054A    3635    0027    C36SR1
v069H4450AM___getriebe_DSG_cfH4_sw.sgo    cfH4    0AM300054A    3645    002V    C36SR1
v069H4360AM___getriebe_DSG_EbH4_sw.sgo    EbH4    0AM300054A    3636    0029    C36SR1
v069H4460AM___getriebe_DSG_EbH4_sw.sgo    EbH4    0AM300054A    3646    002X    C36SR1
v069H4470AM___getriebe_DSG_EbH4_sw.sgo    EbH4    0AM300054A    3647    002Z    C36SR1
v069H4330AM___getriebe_DSG_ObH4_sw.sgo    ObH4    0AM300054A    3633    0023    C36SR1
v069H4430AM___getriebe_DSG_ObH4_sw.sgo    ObH4    0AM300054A    3643    002R    C36SR1
v069H4410AM___getriebe_DSG_OgH4_sw.sgo    OgH4    0AM300054A    3641    002M    C36SR1
v069H4300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJH4_sw.sgo    OJH4    0AM300054A    3630    001X    C36SR1
v069H4320AM___getriebe_DSG_OJH4_sw.sgo    OJH4    0AM300054A    3632    0021    C36SR1
v069H4400AM___getriebe_DSG_OJH4_sw.sgo    OJH4    0AM300054A    3640    002K    C36SR1
v069H4420AM___getriebe_DSG_OJH4_sw.sgo    OJH4    0AM300054A    3642    002P    C36SR1
v069H4440AM___getriebe_DSG_sbH4_par.sgo    sbH4    0AM300054A    3644    002T    C36SR1
v069H4440AM___getriebe_DSG_sbH4_sw.sgo    sbH4    0AM300054A    3644    002T    C36SR1
v069H5320AM___getriebe_DSG_bDH5_sw.sgo    bDH5    0AM300054B    3632    001D    C36SR1
v069H5420AM___getriebe_DSG_bDH5_sw.sgo    bDH5    0AM300054B    3642    001R    C36SR1
v069H5410AM___getriebe_DSG_cDH5_sw.sgo    cDH5    0AM300054B    3641    001P    C36SR1
v069H5400AM___getriebe_DSG_DDH5_sw.sgo    DDH5    0AM300054B    3640    001M    C36SR1    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 58Q/5270
v069H5430AM___getriebe_DSG_DDH5_sw.sgo    DDH5    0AM300054B    3643    001T    C36SR1
v069H5440AM___getriebe_DSG_jDH5_sw.sgo    jDH5    0AM300054B    3644    001V    C36SR1
v069H7410AM___getriebe_DSG_cVH7_sw.sgo    cVH7    0AM300054D    3641    0010    C36SR1
v069H7420AM___getriebe_DSG_EVH7_sw.sgo    EVH7    0AM300054D    3642    0012    C36SR1
v069H7400AM___getriebe_DSG_OVH7_sw.sgo    OVH7    0AM300054D    3640    000Y    C36SR1
v069H8400AM___getriebe_DSG_OVH8_sw.sgo    OVH8    0AM300054E    3640    000F    C36SR1
v069H9400AM___getriebe_DSG_OIH9_sw.sgo    OIH9    0AM300054F    3640    000F    C36SR1
v069J1410AM___getriebe_DSG_LeJ1_sw.sgo    LeJ1    0AM300054G    3641    000S    C36SR1
v069J1400AM___getriebe_DSG_LEJ1_sw.sgo    LEJ1    0AM300054G    3640    000Q    C36SR1
v069J2400AM___getriebe_DSG_LBJ2_sw.sgo    LBJ2    0AM300054H    3640    0010    C36SR1
v069J2420AM___getriebe_DSG_rBJ2_sw.sgo    rBJ2    0AM300054H    3642    0014    C36SR1
v069J2410AM___getriebe_DSG_tbJ2_sw.sgo    tbJ2    0AM300054H    3641    0012    C36SR1
v069J3300AM___getriebe_DSG_ObJ3_sw.sgo    ObJ3    0AM300054J    3630    0009    C36SR1
v069J3400AM___getriebe_DSG_ObJ3_sw.sgo    ObJ3    0AM300054J    3640    000B    C36SR1
v069J5430AM___getriebe_DSG_cJJ5_sw.sgo    cJJ5    0AM300054L    3643    002Y    C36SR1
v069J5440AM___getriebe_DSG_cJJ5_sw.sgo    cJJ5    0AM300054L    3644    0030    C36SR1
v069J5470AM___getriebe_DSG_jJJ5_sw.sgo    jJJ5    0AM300054L    3647    0036    C36SR1
v069J5360AM___getriebe_DSG_OgJ5_sw.sgo    OgJ5    0AM300054L    3636    002H    C36SR1
v069J5460AM___getriebe_DSG_OgJ5_sw.sgo    OgJ5    0AM300054L    3646    0034    C36SR1
v069J5300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJJ5_sw.sgo    OJJ5    0AM300054L    3630    0025    C36SR1
v069J5400AM___getriebe_DSG_OJJ5_sw.sgo    OJJ5    0AM300054L    3640    002S    C36SR1    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 060D 5270
v069J5450AM___getriebe_DSG_OkJ5_sw.sgo    OkJ5    0AM300054L    3645    0032    C36SR1
v069J5420AM___getriebe_DSG_RgJ5_sw.sgo    RgJ5    0AM300054L    3642    002W    C36SR1
v069J5480AM___getriebe_DSG_RJJ5_sw.sgo    RJJ5    0AM300054L    3648    0038    C36SR1
v069J5410AM___getriebe_DSG_UgJ5_sw.sgo    UgJ5    0AM300054L    3641    000U    C36SR1
v069J6400AM___getriebe_DSG_rJJ6_sw.sgo    rJJ6    0AM300054M    3640    000C    C36SR1
v069J7400AM___getriebe_DSG_LUJ7_sw.sgo    LUJ7    0AM300054N    3640    000P    C36SR1
v069J7410AM___getriebe_DSG_rUJ7_sw.sgo    rUJ7    0AM300054N    3641    000R    C36SR1
v069J8400AM___getriebe_DSG_LgJ8_sw.sgo    LgJ8    0AM300054P    3640    000Q    C36SR1
v069J8410AM___getriebe_DSG_LkJ8_sw.sgo    LkJ8    0AM300054P    3641    000S    C36SR1
v069J9300AM___getriebe_DSG_BVJ9_sw.sgo    BVJ9    0AM300054Q    3630    0009    C36SR1
v069K1400AM___getriebe_DSG_IJK1_sw.sgo    IJK1    0AM300054R    3640    000B    C36SR1
v069O2600AM___getriebe_DSG_IJO2_sw.sgo    IJO2    0AM300057A    3460    0003    C34SR1
v069O3600AM___getriebe_DSG_OJO3_sw.sgo    OJO3    0AM300057B    3460    0003    C34SR1
v069O4600AM___getriebe_DSG_bDO4_sw.sgo    bDO4    0AM300057C    3460    0007    C34SR1
v069O4610AM___getriebe_DSG_DDO4_sw.sgo    DDO4    0AM300057C    3461    0009    C34SR1
v069O4620AM___getriebe_DSG_jDO4_sw.sgo    jDO4    0AM300057C    3462    000B    C34SR1
v069O5600AM___getriebe_DSG_jJO5_sw.sgo    jJO5    0AM300057D    3460    0003    C34SR1
v069X9360AM___getriebe_DSG_cbX9_sw.sgo    cbX9    0AM300057N    4536    002U    C45SR1
v069X9370AM___getriebe_DSG_cbX9_sw.sgo    cbX9    0AM300057N    4537    002W    C45SR1
v069X9330AM___getriebe_DSG_cfX9_sw.sgo    cfX9    0AM300057N    4533    002N    C45SR1
v069X9340AM___getriebe_DSG_EbX9_sw.sgo    EbX9    0AM300057N    4534    002Q    C45SR1
v069X9350AM___getriebe_DSG_EbX9_sw.sgo    EbX9    0AM300057N    4535    002S    C45SR1
v069X9310AM___getriebe_DSG_ObX9_sw.sgo    ObX9    0AM300057N    4531    002J    C45SR1
v069X9300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJX9_sw.sgo    OJX9    0AM300057N    4530    002G    C45SR1
v069X9320AM___getriebe_DSG_sbX9_sw.sgo    sbX9    0AM300057N    4532    002L    C45SR1
v069Y1310AM___getriebe_DSG_cDY1_sw.sgo    cDY1    0AM300057P    4531    0017    C45SR1
v069Y1300AM___getriebe_DSG_DDY1_sw.sgo    DDY1    0AM300057P    4530    0015    C45SR1
v069S3500AM___getriebe_DSG_OJS3_sw.sgo    OJS3    0AM300057Q    3650    0003    C36SR1
v069S3400AM___getriebe_DSG_OJS3_sw.sgo    OJS3    0AM300057Q    4540    0005    C45SR1
v069S3600AM___getriebe_DSG_OJS3_sw.sgo    OJS3    0AM300057Q    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069S3610AM___getriebe_DSG_OJS3_sw.sgo    OJS3    0AM300057Q    4561    0000    C45SR1
v069S3700AM___getriebe_DSG_OJS3_sw.sgo    OJS3    0AM300057Q    5270    0009    C52SR1
v069S3010AM___getriebe_DSG_OJS3_sw.sgo    OJS3    0AM300057Q    6201    0015    C62S
v069Y2310AM___getriebe_DSG_cVY2_sw.sgo    cVY2    0AM300057R    4531    0010    C45SR1
v069Y2320AM___getriebe_DSG_EVY2_sw.sgo    EVY2    0AM300057R    4532    0012    C45SR1
v069Y2300AM___getriebe_DSG_OVY2_sw.sgo    OVY2    0AM300057R    4530    000Y    C45SR1
v069Y3300AM___getriebe_DSG_OVY3_sw.sgo    OVY3    0AM300057S    4530    000D    C45SR1
v069Y4300AM___getriebe_DSG_OIY4_sw.sgo    OIY4    0AM300057T    4530    000D    C45SR1
v069Y5310AM___getriebe_DSG_LeY5_sw.sgo    LeY5    0AM300058    4531    000R    C45SR1
v069Y5300AM___getriebe_DSG_LEY5_sw.sgo    LEY5    0AM300058    4530    000P    C45SR1
v069Y6300AM___getriebe_DSG_LBY6_sw.sgo    LBY6    0AM300058A    4530    000Z    C45SR1
v069Y6310AM___getriebe_DSG_tbY6_sw.sgo    tbY6    0AM300058A    4531    0011    C45SR1
v069Y7300AM___getriebe_DSG_ObY7_sw.sgo    ObY7    0AM300058B    4530    000B    C45SR1
v069Y8300AM___getriebe_DSG_LnY8_sw.sgo    LnY8    0AM300058C    4530    000B    C45SR1
v069Y9330AM___getriebe_DSG_cJY9_sw.sgo    cJY9    0AM300058D    4533    002Z    C45SR1
v069Y9340AM___getriebe_DSG_cJY9_sw.sgo    cJY9    0AM300058D    4534    0031    C45SR1
v069Y9360AM___getriebe_DSG_OgY9_sw.sgo    OgY9    0AM300058D    4536    0035    C45SR1
v069Y9300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJY9_sw.sgo    OJY9    0AM300058D    4530    002T    C45SR1
v069Y9350AM___getriebe_DSG_OkY9_sw.sgo    OkY9    0AM300058D    4535    0033    C45SR1
v069Y9310AM___getriebe_DSG_UgY9_sw.sgo    UgY9    0AM300058D    4531    002V    C45SR1
v069Y9380AM___getriebe_DSG_UJY9_sw.sgo    UJY9    0AM300058D    4538    0039    C45SR1
v069Z1300AM___getriebe_DSG_rJZ1_sw.sgo    rJZ1    0AM300058E    4530    000B    C45SR1
v069Z2300AM___getriebe_DSG_LUZ2_sw.sgo    LUZ2    0AM300058F    4530    000Q    C45SR1
v069Z3300AM___getriebe_DSG_LgZ3_sw.sgo    LgZ3    0AM300058G    4530    000Q    C45SR1
v069Z3310AM___getriebe_DSG_LkZ3_sw.sgo    LkZ3    0AM300058G    4531    000S    C45SR1
v069S2500AM___getriebe_DSG_IJS2_sw.sgo    IJS2    0AM300058K    3650    0003    C36SR1
v069S2400AM___getriebe_DSG_IJS2_sw.sgo    IJS2    0AM300058K    4540    0005    C45SR1
v069S2600AM___getriebe_DSG_IJS2_sw.sgo    IJS2    0AM300058K    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069S2610AM___getriebe_DSG_IJS2_sw.sgo    IJS2    0AM300058K    4561    0000    C45SR1
v069S2700AM___getriebe_DSG_IJS2_sw.sgo    IJS2    0AM300058K    5270    0009    C52SR1
v069S2010AM___getriebe_DSG_IJS2_sw.sgo    IJS2    0AM300058K    6201    0015    C62S
v069S4500AM___getriebe_DSG_bDS4_sw.sgo    bDS4    0AM300058L    3650    0007    C36SR1
v069S4600AM___getriebe_DSG_bDS4_sw.sgo    bDS4    0AM300058L    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069S4700AM___getriebe_DSG_bDS4_sw.sgo    bDS4    0AM300058L    5270    000R    C52SR1
v069S4040AM___getriebe_DSG_bDS4_sw.sgo    bDS4    0AM300058L    6204    004G    C62S
v069S4340AM___getriebe_DSG_bDS4_sw.sgo    bDS4    0AM300058L    6234    0000    C62S
v069S4510AM___getriebe_DSG_DDS4_sw.sgo    DDS4    0AM300058L    3651    0009    C36SR1
v069S4410AM___getriebe_DSG_DDS4_sw.sgo    DDS4    0AM300058L    4541    000F    C45SR1


----------



## Hadaak

Code:


v0695t060AM___getriebe_DSG_LU5t_sw.sgo    LU5t    0AM300049S    2106    0001    C21S
v069S4610AM___getriebe_DSG_DDS4_sw.sgo    DDS4    0AM300058L    4561    003C    C45SR1
v069S4710AM___getriebe_DSG_DDS4_sw.sgo    DDS4    0AM300058L    5271    000T    C52SR1
v069S4520AM___getriebe_DSG_jDS4_sw.sgo    jDS4    0AM300058L    3652    000B    C36SR1
v069S4620AM___getriebe_DSG_jDS4_sw.sgo    jDS4    0AM300058L    4562    003E    C45SR1
v069S4720AM___getriebe_DSG_jDS4_sw.sgo    jDS4    0AM300058L    5272    000V    C52SR1
v069S4030AM___getriebe_DSG_jDS4_sw.sgo    jDS4    0AM300058L    6203    004E    C62S
v069S4060AM___getriebe_DSG_jDS4_sw.sgo    jDS4    0AM300058L    6206    004L    C62S
v069S4330AM___getriebe_DSG_jDS4_sw.sgo    jDS4    0AM300058L    6233    0000    C62S
v069S6600AM___getriebe_DSG_LJS6_sw.sgo    LJS6    0AM300058M    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069S6610AM___getriebe_DSG_LJS6_sw.sgo    LJS6    0AM300058M    4561    0000    C45SR1
v069S6700AM___getriebe_DSG_LJS6_sw.sgo    LJS6    0AM300058M    5270    0009    C52SR1
v069S6010AM___getriebe_DSG_LJS6_sw.sgo    LJS6    0AM300058M    6201    004A    C62S
v069S5500AM___getriebe_DSG_jJS5_sw.sgo    jJS5    0AM300058N    3650    0003    C36SR1
v069S5600AM___getriebe_DSG_jJS5_sw.sgo    jJS5    0AM300058N    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069S5610AM___getriebe_DSG_jJS5_sw.sgo    jJS5    0AM300058N    4561    0000    C45SR1
v069S5700AM___getriebe_DSG_jJS5_sw.sgo    jJS5    0AM300058N    5270    0009    C52SR1
v069S5010AM___getriebe_DSG_jJS5_sw.sgo    jJS5    0AM300058N    6201    004A    C62S
v069S5020AM___getriebe_DSG_jJS5_sw.sgo    jJS5    0AM300058N    6202    004C    C62S
v069Q5500AM___getriebe_DSG_OJQ5_sw.sgo    OJQ5    0AM300058P    3650    000H    C36SR1
v069Q5600AM___getriebe_DSG_OJQ5_sw.sgo    OJQ5    0AM300058P    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069Q5700AM___getriebe_DSG_OJQ5_sw.sgo    OJQ5    0AM300058P    5270    0023    C52SR1
v069Q5140AM___getriebe_DSG_OJQ5_sw.sgo    OJQ5    0AM300058P    6214    004N    C62S
v069Q5150AM___getriebe_DSG_OJQ5_sw.sgo    OJQ5    0AM300058P    6215    004P    C62S
v069Q5510AM___getriebe_DSG_OgQ5_sw.sgo    OgQ5    0AM300058P    3651    000K    C36SR1
v069Q5610AM___getriebe_DSG_OgQ5_sw.sgo    OgQ5    0AM300058P    4561    003C    C45SR1
v069Q5710AM___getriebe_DSG_OgQ5_sw.sgo    OgQ5    0AM300058P    5271    0025    C52SR1
v069Q5020AM___getriebe_DSG_OgQ5_sw.sgo    OgQ5    0AM300058P    6202    003T    C62S
v069Q5160AM___getriebe_DSG_OgQ5_sw.sgo    OgQ5    0AM300058P    6216    004R    C62S
v069Q5520AM___getriebe_DSG_ObQ5_sw.sgo    ObQ5    0AM300058P    3652    000M    C36SR1
v069Q5620AM___getriebe_DSG_ObQ5_sw.sgo    ObQ5    0AM300058P    4562    003E    C45SR1
v069Q5720AM___getriebe_DSG_ObQ5_sw.sgo    ObQ5    0AM300058P    5272    0027    C52SR1
v069Q5030AM___getriebe_DSG_ObQ5_sw.sgo    ObQ5    0AM300058P    6203    003V    C62S
v069Q5170AM___getriebe_DSG_ObQ5_sw.sgo    ObQ5    0AM300058P    6217    004T    C62S
v069Q5530AM___getriebe_DSG_sbQ5_sw.sgo    sbQ5    0AM300058P    3653    000P    C36SR1
v069Q5630AM___getriebe_DSG_sbQ5_sw.sgo    sbQ5    0AM300058P    4563    003G    C45SR1
v069Q5730AM___getriebe_DSG_sbQ5_sw.sgo    sbQ5    0AM300058P    5273    0029    C52SR1
v069Q5040AM___getriebe_DSG_sbQ5_sw.sgo    sbQ5    0AM300058P    6204    003X    C62S
v069Q5180AM___getriebe_DSG_sbQ5_sw.sgo    sbQ5    0AM300058P    6218    004V    C62S
v069Q5550AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    3655    000T    C36SR1
v069Q5560AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    3656    000V    C36SR1
v069Q5640AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    4564    003J    C45SR1
v069Q5650AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    4565    003L    C45SR1
v069Q5240AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    5224    002B    C52SR1
v069Q5740AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    5274    002B    C52SR1
v069Q5750AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    5275    002D    C52SR1
v069Q5050AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    6205    003Z    C62S
v069Q5190AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    6219    004X    C62S
v069Q5280AM___getriebe_DSG_EbQ5_sw.sgo    EbQ5    0AM300058P    6228    004Z    C62S
v069Q5660AM___getriebe_DSG_cbQ5_sw.sgo    cbQ5    0AM300058P    4566    003N    C45SR1
v069Q5780AM___getriebe_DSG_cbQ5_sw.sgo    cbQ5    0AM300058P    5278    002H    C52SR1
v069Q5800AM___getriebe_DSG_cbQ5_sw.sgo    cbQ5    0AM300058P    5280    002L    C52SR1
v069Q5810AM___getriebe_DSG_cbQ5_sw.sgo    cbQ5    0AM300058P    5281    002N    C52SR1
v069Q5820AM___getriebe_DSG_cbQ5_sw.sgo    cbQ5    0AM300058P    5282    002Q    C52SR1
v069Q5110AM___getriebe_DSG_cbQ5_sw.sgo    cbQ5    0AM300058P    6211    004L    C62S
v069Q5580AM___getriebe_DSG_cfQ5_sw.sgo    cfQ5    0AM300058P    3658    001A    C36SR1
v069Q5670AM___getriebe_DSG_cfQ5_sw.sgo    cfQ5    0AM300058P    4567    003P    C45SR1
v069Q5790AM___getriebe_DSG_cfQ5_sw.sgo    cfQ5    0AM300058P    5279    002J    C52SR1
v069Q5290AM___getriebe_DSG_cfQ5_sw.sgo    cfQ5    0AM300058P    6229    005B    C62S
v069Q6510AM___getriebe_DSG_cDQ6_sw.sgo    cDQ6    0AM300058Q    3651    0008    C36SR1
v069Q6610AM___getriebe_DSG_cDQ6_sw.sgo    cDQ6    0AM300058Q    4561    003C    C45SR1
v069Q6710AM___getriebe_DSG_cDQ6_sw.sgo    cDQ6    0AM300058Q    5271    000M    C52SR1
v069Q6020AM___getriebe_DSG_cDQ6_sw.sgo    cDQ6    0AM300058Q    6202    0012    C62S
v069Q6040AM___getriebe_DSG_cDQ6_sw.sgo    cDQ6    0AM300058Q    6204    0016    C62S
v069Q6050AM___getriebe_DSG_cDQ6_sw.sgo    cDQ6    0AM300058Q    6505    0000    C65S
v069Q6500AM___getriebe_DSG_DDQ6_sw.sgo    DDQ6    0AM300058Q    3650    0006    C36SR1
v069Q6400AM___getriebe_DSG_DDQ6_sw.sgo    DDQ6    0AM300058Q    4540    000B    C45SR1
v069Q6600AM___getriebe_DSG_DDQ6_sw.sgo    DDQ6    0AM300058Q    4560    003A    C45SR1    äëÿ ñöåïëåíèÿ íîâîãî îáðàçöà -> 5270
v069Q6200AM___getriebe_DSG_DDQ6_sw.sgo    DDQ6    0AM300058Q    5220    000K    C52SR1
v069Q6700AM___getriebe_DSG_DDQ6_sw.sgo    DDQ6    0AM300058Q    5270    000K    C52SR1
v069Q6010AM___getriebe_DSG_DDQ6_sw.sgo    DDQ6    0AM300058Q    6201    0010    C62S
v069Q6030AM___getriebe_DSG_DDQ6_sw.sgo    DDQ6    0AM300058Q    6203    0014    C62S
v069Q7510AM___getriebe_DSG_cVQ7_sw.sgo    cVQ7    0AM300058R    3651    0009    C36SR1
v069Q7610AM___getriebe_DSG_cVQ7_sw.sgo    cVQ7    0AM300058R    4561    003C    C45SR1
v069Q7710AM___getriebe_DSG_cVQ7_sw.sgo    cVQ7    0AM300058R    5271    000T    C52SR1
v069Q7020AM___getriebe_DSG_cVQ7_sw.sgo    cVQ7    0AM300058R    6202    0013    C62S
v069Q7050AM___getriebe_DSG_cVQ7_sw.sgo    cVQ7    0AM300058R    6205    0019    C62S
v069Q7520AM___getriebe_DSG_EVQ7_sw.sgo    EVQ7    0AM300058R    3652    000B    C36SR1
v069Q7620AM___getriebe_DSG_EVQ7_sw.sgo    EVQ7    0AM300058R    4562    003E    C45SR1
v069Q7720AM___getriebe_DSG_EVQ7_sw.sgo    EVQ7    0AM300058R    5272    000V    C52SR1
v069Q7030AM___getriebe_DSG_EVQ7_sw.sgo    EVQ7    0AM300058R    6203    0015    C62S
v069Q7060AM___getriebe_DSG_EVQ7_sw.sgo    EVQ7    0AM300058R    6206    0021    C62S
v069Q7500AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ7_sw.sgo    OVQ7    0AM300058R    3650    0007    C36SR1
v069Q7600AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ7_sw.sgo    OVQ7    0AM300058R    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069Q7700AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ7_sw.sgo    OVQ7    0AM300058R    5270    000R    C52SR1
v069Q7010AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ7_sw.sgo    OVQ7    0AM300058R    6201    0011    C62S
v069Q7040AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ7_sw.sgo    OVQ7    0AM300058R    6204    0017    C62S
v069Q8500AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ8_sw.sgo    OVQ8    0AM300058S    3650    0004    C36SR1
v069Q8400AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ8_sw.sgo    OVQ8    0AM300058S    4540    0007    C45SR1
v069Q8600AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ8_sw.sgo    OVQ8    0AM300058S    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069Q8200AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ8_sw.sgo    OVQ8    0AM300058S    5220    000B    C52SR1
v069Q8700AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ8_sw.sgo    OVQ8    0AM300058S    5270    000B    C52SR1
v069Q8010AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ8_sw.sgo    OVQ8    0AM300058S    6201    0009    C62S
v069Q8020AM___getriebe_DSG_OVQ8_sw.sgo    OVQ8    0AM300058S    6202    0011    C62S
v069Q9500AM___getriebe_DSG_OIQ9_sw.sgo    OIQ9    0AM300058T    3650    0004    C36SR1
v069Q9400AM___getriebe_DSG_OIQ9_sw.sgo    OIQ9    0AM300058T    4540    0007    C45SR1
v069Q9600AM___getriebe_DSG_OIQ9_sw.sgo    OIQ9    0AM300058T    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069Q9200AM___getriebe_DSG_OIQ9_sw.sgo    OIQ9    0AM300058T    5220    000B    C52SR1
v069Q9700AM___getriebe_DSG_OIQ9_sw.sgo    OIQ9    0AM300058T    5270    000B    C52SR1
v069Q9710AM___getriebe_DSG_OIQ9_sw.sgo    OIQ9    0AM300058T    5271    000D    C52SR1
v069Q9730AM___getriebe_DSG_OIQ9_sw.sgo    OIQ9    0AM300058T    6273    000H    C62S
v069R1510AM___getriebe_DSG_LeR1_sw.sgo    LeR1    0AM300060    3651    0008    C36SR1
v069R1610AM___getriebe_DSG_LeR1_sw.sgo    LeR1    0AM300060    4561    003C    C45SR1
v069R1210AM___getriebe_DSG_LeR1_sw.sgo    LeR1    0AM300060    5221    000M    C52SR1
v069R1710AM___getriebe_DSG_LeR1_sw.sgo    LeR1    0AM300060    5271    000M    C52SR1
v069R1750AM___getriebe_DSG_LeR1_sw.sgo    LeR1    0AM300060    6275    000U    C62S
v069R1500AM___getriebe_DSG_LER1_sw.sgo    LER1    0AM300060    3650    0006    C36SR1
v069R1400AM___getriebe_DSG_LER1_sw.sgo    LER1    0AM300060    4540    000B    C45SR1
v069R1600AM___getriebe_DSG_LER1_sw.sgo    LER1    0AM300060    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069R1700AM___getriebe_DSG_LER1_sw.sgo    LER1    0AM300060    5270    000K    C52SR1
v069R1740AM___getriebe_DSG_LER1_sw.sgo    LER1    0AM300060    6274    000S    C62S
v069R2500AM___getriebe_DSG_LBR2_sw.sgo    LBR2    0AM300060A    3650    0008    C36SR1
v069R2400AM___getriebe_DSG_LBR2_sw.sgo    LBR2    0AM300060A    4540    000F    C45SR1
v069R2600AM___getriebe_DSG_LBR2_sw.sgo    LBR2    0AM300060A    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069R2700AM___getriebe_DSG_LBR2_sw.sgo    LBR2    0AM300060A    5270    000T    C52SR1
v069R2010AM___getriebe_DSG_LBR2_sw.sgo    LBR2    0AM300060A    6201    0010    C62S
v069R2040AM___getriebe_DSG_LBR2_sw.sgo    LBR2    0AM300060A    6204    0016    C62S
v069R2520AM___getriebe_DSG_rBR2_sw.sgo    rBR2    0AM300060A    3652    000C    C36SR1
v069R2420AM___getriebe_DSG_rBR2_sw.sgo    rBR2    0AM300060A    4542    000K    C45SR1
v069R2620AM___getriebe_DSG_rBR2_sw.sgo    rBR2    0AM300060A    4562    003E    C45SR1
v069R2230AM___getriebe_DSG_rBR2_sw.sgo    rBR2    0AM300060A    5223    000X    C52SR1
v069R2060AM___getriebe_DSG_rBR2_sw.sgo    rBR2    0AM300060A    6206    0020    C62S
v069R2510AM___getriebe_DSG_tbR2_sw.sgo    tbR2    0AM300060A    3651    000A    C36SR1
v069R2410AM___getriebe_DSG_tbR2_sw.sgo    tbR2    0AM300060A    4541    000H    C45SR1
v069R2610AM___getriebe_DSG_tbR2_sw.sgo    tbR2    0AM300060A    4561    003C    C45SR1
v069R2710AM___getriebe_DSG_tbR2_sw.sgo    tbR2    0AM300060A    5271    000V    C52SR1
v069R3500AM___getriebe_DSG_ObR3_sw.sgo    ObR3    0AM300060B    3650    0003    C36SR1
v069R3600AM___getriebe_DSG_ObR3_sw.sgo    ObR3    0AM300060B    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069R3700AM___getriebe_DSG_ObR3_sw.sgo    ObR3    0AM300060B    5270    0009    C52SR1
v069R3010AM___getriebe_DSG_ObR3_sw.sgo    ObR3    0AM300060B    6201    0011    C62S
v069R3020AM___getriebe_DSG_ObR3_sw.sgo    ObR3    0AM300060B    6202    0013    C62S
v069R4400AM___getriebe_DSG_LnR4_sw.sgo    LnR4    0AM300060C    4540    0007    C45SR1
v069R4600AM___getriebe_DSG_LnR4_sw.sgo    LnR4    0AM300060C    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069R4200AM___getriebe_DSG_LnR4_sw.sgo    LnR4    0AM300060C    5220    000B    C52SR1
v069R4700AM___getriebe_DSG_LnR4_sw.sgo    LnR4    0AM300060C    5270    000B    C52SR1
v069R4710AM___getriebe_DSG_LnR4_sw.sgo    LnR4    0AM300060C    5271    000D    C52SR1
v069R4010AM___getriebe_DSG_LnR4_sw.sgo    LnR4    0AM300060C    6201    003F    C62S
v069R4020AM___getriebe_DSG_LnR4_sw.sgo    LnR4    0AM300060C    6202    003H    C62S
v069R5500AM___getriebe_DSG_OJR5_sw.sgo    OJR5    0AM300060D    3650    000H    C36SR1
v069R5400AM___getriebe_DSG_OJR5_sw.sgo    OJR5    0AM300060D    4540    0011    C45SR1
v069R5600AM___getriebe_DSG_OJR5_sw.sgo    OJR5    0AM300060D    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069R5200AM___getriebe_DSG_OJR5_sw.sgo    OJR5    0AM300060D    5220    0026    C52SR1
v069R5700AM___getriebe_DSG_OJR5_sw.sgo    OJR5    0AM300060D    5270    0026    C52SR1
v069R5100AM___getriebe_DSG_OJR5_sw.sgo    OJR5    0AM300060D    6210    004T    C62S
v069R5130AM___getriebe_DSG_OJR5_sw.sgo    OJR5    0AM300060D    6213    005C    C62S
v069R5510AM___getriebe_DSG_UgR5_sw.sgo    UgR5    0AM300060D    3651    000K    C36SR1
v069R5610AM___getriebe_DSG_UgR5_sw.sgo    UgR5    0AM300060D    4561    003C    C45SR1
v069R5710AM___getriebe_DSG_UgR5_sw.sgo    UgR5    0AM300060D    5271    0028    C52SR1
v069R5020AM___getriebe_DSG_UgR5_sw.sgo    UgR5    0AM300060D    6202    004C    C62S
v069R5140AM___getriebe_DSG_UgR5_sw.sgo    UgR5    0AM300060D    6214    005E    C62S
v069R5520AM___getriebe_DSG_RgR5_sw.sgo    RgR5    0AM300060D    3652    000M    C36SR1
v069R5420AM___getriebe_DSG_RgR5_sw.sgo    RgR5    0AM300060D    4542    0015    C45SR1
v069R5620AM___getriebe_DSG_RgR5_sw.sgo    RgR5    0AM300060D    4562    003E    C45SR1
v069R5220AM___getriebe_DSG_RgR5_sw.sgo    RgR5    0AM300060D    5222    002A    C52SR1
v069R5150AM___getriebe_DSG_RgR5_sw.sgo    RgR5    0AM300060D    6215    005G    C62S
v069R5530AM___getriebe_DSG_cJR5_sw.sgo    cJR5    0AM300060D    3653    000P    C36SR1
v069R5540AM___getriebe_DSG_cJR5_sw.sgo    cJR5    0AM300060D    3654    000R    C36SR1
v069R5630AM___getriebe_DSG_cJR5_sw.sgo    cJR5    0AM300060D    4563    003G    C45SR1
v069R5640AM___getriebe_DSG_cJR5_sw.sgo    cJR5    0AM300060D    4564    003H    C45SR1
v069R5730AM___getriebe_DSG_cJR5_sw.sgo    cJR5    0AM300060D    5273    002C    C52SR1
v069R5740AM___getriebe_DSG_cJR5_sw.sgo    cJR5    0AM300060D    5274    002E    C52SR1
v069R5050AM___getriebe_DSG_cJR5_sw.sgo    cJR5    0AM300060D    6205    004J    C62S
v069R5160AM___getriebe_DSG_cJR5_sw.sgo    cJR5    0AM300060D    6216    005J    C62S
v069R5170AM___getriebe_DSG_cJR5_sw.sgo    cJR5    0AM300060D    6217    005L    C62S
v069R5550AM___getriebe_DSG_OkR5_sw.sgo    OkR5    0AM300060D    3655    000T    C36SR1
v069R5650AM___getriebe_DSG_OkR5_sw.sgo    OkR5    0AM300060D    4565    003J    C45SR1
v069R5250AM___getriebe_DSG_OkR5_sw.sgo    OkR5    0AM300060D    5225    002G    C52SR1
v069R5750AM___getriebe_DSG_OkR5_sw.sgo    OkR5    0AM300060D    5275    002G    C52SR1
v069R5060AM___getriebe_DSG_OkR5_sw.sgo    OkR5    0AM300060D    6206    004L    C62S
v069R5180AM___getriebe_DSG_OkR5_sw.sgo    OkR5    0AM300060D    6218    005N    C62S
v069R5560AM___getriebe_DSG_OgR5_sw.sgo    OgR5    0AM300060D    3656    000V    C36SR1
v069R5460AM___getriebe_DSG_OgR5_sw.sgo    OgR5    0AM300060D    4546    001G    C45SR1
v069R5660AM___getriebe_DSG_OgR5_sw.sgo    OgR5    0AM300060D    4566    003L    C45SR1
v069R5260AM___getriebe_DSG_OgR5_sw.sgo    OgR5    0AM300060D    5226    002J    C52SR1
v069R5760AM___getriebe_DSG_OgR5_sw.sgo    OgR5    0AM300060D    5276    002J    C52SR1
v069R5070AM___getriebe_DSG_OgR5_sw.sgo    OgR5    0AM300060D    6207    004N    C62S
v069R5190AM___getriebe_DSG_OgR5_sw.sgo    OgR5    0AM300060D    6219    005P    C62S
v069R5570AM___getriebe_DSG_RJR5_sw.sgo    RJR5    0AM300060D    3657    000X    C36SR1
v069R5470AM___getriebe_DSG_RJR5_sw.sgo    RJR5    0AM300060D    4547    001J    C45SR1
v069R5670AM___getriebe_DSG_RJR5_sw.sgo    RJR5    0AM300060D    4567    003N    C45SR1
v069R5270AM___getriebe_DSG_RJR5_sw.sgo    RJR5    0AM300060D    5227    002L    C52SR1
v069R5290AM___getriebe_DSG_RJR5_sw.sgo    RJR5    0AM300060D    6229    005R    C62S
v069R5690AM___getriebe_DSG_RJR5_sw.sgo    RJR5    0AM300060D    6269    005V    C62S
v069R5680AM___getriebe_DSG_UJR5_sw.sgo    UJR5    0AM300060D    4568    003P    C45SR1
v069R5790AM___getriebe_DSG_UJR5_sw.sgo    UJR5    0AM300060D    5279    002N    C52SR1
v069R6500AM___getriebe_DSG_rJR6_sw.sgo    rJR6    0AM300060E    3650    0003    C36SR1
v069R6400AM___getriebe_DSG_rJR6_sw.sgo    rJR6    0AM300060E    4540    0005    C45SR1
v069R6600AM___getriebe_DSG_rJR6_sw.sgo    rJR6    0AM300060E    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069R6200AM___getriebe_DSG_rJR6_sw.sgo    rJR6    0AM300060E    5220    0009    C52SR1
v069R6700AM___getriebe_DSG_rJR6_sw.sgo    rJR6    0AM300060E    5270    0009    C52SR1
v069R6020AM___getriebe_DSG_rJR6_sw.sgo    rJR6    0AM300060E    6202    0013    C62S
v069R6030AM___getriebe_DSG_rJR6_sw.sgo    rJR6    0AM300060E    6203    0015    C62S
v069R7500AM___getriebe_DSG_LUR7_sw.sgo    LUR7    0AM300060F    3650    0005    C36SR1
v069R7600AM___getriebe_DSG_LUR7_sw.sgo    LUR7    0AM300060F    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069R7700AM___getriebe_DSG_LUR7_sw.sgo    LUR7    0AM300060F    5270    000K    C52SR1
v069R7010AM___getriebe_DSG_LUR7_sw.sgo    LUR7    0AM300060F    6201    000O    C62S
v069R7030AM___getriebe_DSG_LUR7_sw.sgo    LUR7    0AM300060F    6203    000S    C62S
v069R7510AM___getriebe_DSG_rUR7_sw.sgo    rUR7    0AM300060F    3651    0007    C36SR1
v069R7410AM___getriebe_DSG_rUR7_sw.sgo    rUR7    0AM300060F    4541    000D    C45SR1
v069R7610AM___getriebe_DSG_rUR7_sw.sgo    rUR7    0AM300060F    4561    003C    C45SR1
v069R7210AM___getriebe_DSG_rUR7_sw.sgo    rUR7    0AM300060F    5221    000M    C52SR1
v069R7040AM___getriebe_DSG_rUR7_sw.sgo    rUR7    0AM300060F    6204    000U    C62S
v069R8500AM___getriebe_DSG_LgR8_sw.sgo    LgR8    0AM300060G    3650    0006    C36SR1
v069R8400AM___getriebe_DSG_LgR8_sw.sgo    LgR8    0AM300060G    4540    000C    C45SR1
v069R8600AM___getriebe_DSG_LgR8_sw.sgo    LgR8    0AM300060G    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069R8700AM___getriebe_DSG_LgR8_sw.sgo    LgR8    0AM300060G    5270    000L    C52SR1
v069R8010AM___getriebe_DSG_LgR8_sw.sgo    LgR8    0AM300060G    6201    000P    C62S
v069R8030AM___getriebe_DSG_LgR8_sw.sgo    LgR8    0AM300060G    6203    000T    C62S
v069R8510AM___getriebe_DSG_LkR8_sw.sgo    LkR8    0AM300060G    3651    0008    C36SR1
v069R8610AM___getriebe_DSG_LkR8_sw.sgo    LkR8    0AM300060G    4561    003C    C45SR1
v069R8710AM___getriebe_DSG_LkR8_sw.sgo    LkR8    0AM300060G    5271    000N    C52SR1
v069R8020AM___getriebe_DSG_LkR8_sw.sgo    LkR8    0AM300060G    6202    000R    C62S
v069R8040AM___getriebe_DSG_LkR8_sw.sgo    LkR8    0AM300060G    6204    000V    C62S
v069R9500AM___getriebe_DSG_BVR9_sw.sgo    BVR9    0AM300060H    3650    0003    C36SR1
v069R9600AM___getriebe_DSG_BVR9_sw.sgo    BVR9    0AM300060H    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069R9700AM___getriebe_DSG_BVR9_sw.sgo    BVR9    0AM300060H    5270    0009    C52SR1
v069S1600AM___getriebe_DSG_LgS1_sw.sgo    LgS1    0AM300060J    4560    003A    C45SR1
v069S1700AM___getriebe_DSG_LgS1_sw.sgo    LgS1    0AM300060J    5270    000D    C52SR1
v069S1010AM___getriebe_DSG_LgS1_sw.sgo    LgS1    0AM300060J    6201    000F    C62S
v069S1020AM___getriebe_DSG_LgS1_sw.sgo    LgS1    0AM300060J    6202    0000    C62S
v069AD300AM___getriebe_DSG_IJAD_sw.sgo    IJAD    0AM300060T    4530    000F    C45SR1
v069AD400AM___getriebe_DSG_IJAD_sw.sgo    IJAD    0AM300060T    4540    0010    C45SR1
v069AD410AM___getriebe_DSG_IJAD_sw.sgo    IJAD    0AM300060T    4541    0012    C45SR1
v069AE300AM___getriebe_DSG_OJAE_sw.sgo    OJAE    0AM300061    4530    000Y    C45SR1
v069AE400AM___getriebe_DSG_OJAE_sw.sgo    OJAE    0AM300061    4540    0013    C45SR1
v069AE310AM___getriebe_DSG_QJAE_sw.sgo    QJAE    0AM300061    4531    0010    C45SR1
v069AE340AM___getriebe_DSG_QJAE_sw.sgo    QJAE    0AM300061    4534    0000    C45SR1
v069AE410AM___getriebe_DSG_QJAE_sw.sgo    QJAE    0AM300061    4541    0015    C45SR1
v069AG300AM___getriebe_DSG_bDAG_sw.sgo    bDAG    0AM300061A    4530    001D    C45SR1
v069AG400AM___getriebe_DSG_bDAG_sw.sgo    bDAG    0AM300061A    4540    0020    C45SR1
v069AG340AM___getriebe_DSG_DDAG_sw.sgo    DDAG    0AM300061A    4534    001P    C45SR1
v069AG320AM___getriebe_DSG_jDAG_sw.sgo    jDAG    0AM300061A    4532    001K    C45SR1
v069AG420AM___getriebe_DSG_jDAG_sw.sgo    jDAG    0AM300061A    4542    0024    C45SR1
v069AG430AM___getriebe_DSG_UDAG_sw.sgo    UDAG    0AM300061A    4543    0026    C45SR1
v069AH300AM___getriebe_DSG_jJAH_sw.sgo    jJAH    0AM300061B    4530    000G    C45SR1
v069AH310AM___getriebe_DSG_jJAH_sw.sgo    jJAH    0AM300061B    4531    0000    C45SR1
v069AH400AM___getriebe_DSG_jJAH_sw.sgo    jJAH    0AM300061B    4540    0010    C45SR1
v069AJ330AM___getriebe_DSG_LJAJ_sw.sgo    LJAJ    0AM300061C    4533    0000    C45SR1
v069AJ400AM___getriebe_DSG_LJAJ_sw.sgo    LJAJ    0AM300061C    4540    0010    C45SR1
v069AK330AM___getriebe_DSG_IJAK_sw.sgo    IJAK    0AM300061D    4533    0000    C45SR1
v069AK400AM___getriebe_DSG_IJAK_sw.sgo    IJAK    0AM300061D    4540    0010    C45SR1
v069AL400AM___getriebe_DSG_UJAL_sw.sgo    UJAL    0AM300061E    4540    0007    C45SR1
v069AO130AM___getriebe_DSG_cfAO_sw.sgo    cfAO    0AM300061F    5113    007C    C51S
v069AO160AM___getriebe_DSG_cbAO_sw.sgo    cbAO    0AM300061F    5116    005D    C51S
v069AS110AM___getriebe_DSG_OIAS_sw.sgo    OIAS    0AM300061K    5211    000C    C52SR1
v069AX120AM___getriebe_DSG_cJAX_sw.sgo    cJAX    0AM300061Q    5112    001E    C51S
v069ET120AM___getriebe_DSG_sbET_sw.sgo    sbET    0AM300062B    6212    0051    C62S
v069ET200AM___getriebe_DSG_sbET_sw.sgo    sbET    0AM300062B    6220    0067    C62S
v069ET130AM___getriebe_DSG_EbET_sw.sgo    EbET    0AM300062B    6213    0053    C62S
v069ET140AM___getriebe_DSG_EbET_sw.sgo    EbET    0AM300062B    6214    0055    C62S
v069ET210AM___getriebe_DSG_EbET_sw.sgo    EbET    0AM300062B    6221    0069    C62S
v069ET220AM___getriebe_DSG_EbET_sw.sgo    EbET    0AM300062B    6222    0071    C62S
v069ET150AM___getriebe_DSG_cbET_sw.sgo    cbET    0AM300062B    6215    0057    C62S
v069ET230AM___getriebe_DSG_cbET_sw.sgo    cbET    0AM300062B    6223    0073    C62S
v069ET240AM___getriebe_DSG_cbET_sw.sgo    cbET    0AM300062B    6224    0075    C62S
v069ET180AM___getriebe_DSG_ObET_sw.sgo    ObET    0AM300062B    6218    0063    C62S
v069ET250AM___getriebe_DSG_ObET_sw.sgo    ObET    0AM300062B    6225    0077    C62S
v069ET190AM___getriebe_DSG_OJET_sw.sgo    OJET    0AM300062B    6219    0065    C62S
v069EU030AM___getriebe_DSG_cDEU_sw.sgo    cDEU    0AM300062C    6203    0013    C62S
v069EV060AM___getriebe_DSG_IVEV_sw.sgo    IVEV    0AM300062D    6206    0030    C62S
v069EV070AM___getriebe_DSG_cVEV_sw.sgo    cVEV    0AM300062D    6207    0032    C62S
v069EV080AM___getriebe_DSG_EmEV_sw.sgo    EmEV    0AM300062D    6208    0034    C62S
v069EV090AM___getriebe_DSG_ImEV_sw.sgo    ImEV    0AM300062D    6209    0036    C62S
v069EV100AM___getriebe_DSG_UVEV_sw.sgo    UVEV    0AM300062D    6210    0038    C62S
v069EW010AM___getriebe_DSG_OVEW_sw.sgo    OVEW    0AM300062E    6201    0005    C62S
v069EW020AM___getriebe_DSG_OVEW_sw.sgo    OVEW    0AM300062E    6202    0007    C62S
v069EY020AM___getriebe_DSG_LeEY_sw.sgo    LeEY    0AM300062G    6202    0011    C62S
v069EY030AM___getriebe_DSG_LEEY_sw.sgo    LEEY    0AM300062G    6203    0013    C62S
v069EZ060AM___getriebe_DSG_LBEZ_sw.sgo    LBEZ    0AM300062H    6206    0023    C62S
v069FA020AM___getriebe_DSG_ObFA_sw.sgo    ObFA    0AM300062J    6202    0007    C62S
v069FC080AM___getriebe_DSG_cJFC_sw.sgo    cJFC    0AM300062L    6208    0034    C62S
v069FC090AM___getriebe_DSG_UgFC_sw.sgo    UgFC    0AM300062L    6209    0036    C62S
v069FC100AM___getriebe_DSG_IgFC_sw.sgo    IgFC    0AM300062L    6210    0038    C62S
v069FC130AM___getriebe_DSG_OJFC_sw.sgo    OJFC    0AM300062L    6213    0044    C62S
v069FD060AM___getriebe_DSG_rJFD_sw.sgo    rJFD    0AM300062M    6506    0015    C65S
v069FE060AM___getriebe_DSG_LVFE_sw.sgo    LVFE    0AM300062N    6206    0027    C62S
v069FE080AM___getriebe_DSG_LUFE_sw.sgo    LUFE    0AM300062N    6208    0031    C62S
v069FF020AM___getriebe_DSG_LgFF_sw.sgo    LgFF    0AM300062P    6202    0007    C62S
v069FF030AM___getriebe_DSG_LkFF_sw.sgo    LkFF    0AM300062P    6203    0009    C62S
v069FH020AM___getriebe_DSG_LgFH_sw.sgo    LgFH    0AM300062R    6202    0007    C62S
v069FH030AM___getriebe_DSG_LgFH_sw.sgo    LgFH    0AM300062R    6203    0009    C62S
v069FJ040AM___getriebe_DSG_UgFJ_sw.sgo    UgFJ    0AM300062S    6204    0013    C62S
v069FJ050AM___getriebe_DSG_OJFJ_sw.sgo    OJFJ    0AM300062S    6205    0015    C62S
v069FK050AM___getriebe_DSG_IJFK_sw.sgo    IJFK    0AM300062T    6205    0025    C62S
v069FK070AM___getriebe_DSG_EJFK_sw.sgo    EJFK    0AM300062T    6207    0029    C62S
v069FL050AM___getriebe_DSG_LnFL_sw.sgo    LnFL    0AM300063D    6205    0017    C62S
v069FQ040AM___getriebe_DSG_IJFQ_sw.sgo    IJFQ    0AM300063J    6204    0011    C62S
v069FR080AM___getriebe_DSG_OJFR_sw.sgo    OJFR    0AM300063K    6208    0023    C62S
v069FR090AM___getriebe_DSG_QJFR_sw.sgo    QJFR    0AM300063K    6209    0025    C62S
v069FS040AM___getriebe_DSG_jDFS_sw.sgo    jDFS    0AM300063L    6204    0015    C62S
v069FS050AM___getriebe_DSG_jDFS_sw.sgo    jDFS    0AM300063L    6205    0017    C62S
v069FS070AM___getriebe_DSG_bDFS_sw.sgo    bDFS    0AM300063L    6207    0000    C62S
v069FS080AM___getriebe_DSG_bDFS_sw.sgo    bDFS    0AM300063L    6208    0021    C62S
v069FT030AM___getriebe_DSG_jJFT_sw.sgo    jJFT    0AM300063M    6203    0009    C62S
v069FV040AM___getriebe_DSG_LJFV_sw.sgo    LJFV    0AM300063P    6204    0015    C62S
v069FV050AM___getriebe_DSG_LJFV_sw.sgo    LJFV    0AM300063P    6205    0017    C62S
v069FW060AM___getriebe_DSG_IJFW_sw.sgo    IJFW    0AM300063Q    6206    0019    C62S
v069FW070AM___getriebe_DSG_IJFW_sw.sgo    IJFW    0AM300063Q    6207    0021    C62S
v069GK020AM___getriebe_DSG_IJGK_sw.sgo    IJGK    0AM300063S    6202    0015    C62S
v069GK110AM___getriebe_DSG_IJGK_sw.sgo    IJGK    0AM300063S    6211    0031    C62S
v069GK120AM___getriebe_DSG_IgGK_sw.sgo    IgGK    0AM300063S    6212    0033    C62S
v069GL010AM___getriebe_DSG_OJGL_sw.sgo    OJGL    0AM300063T    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GL020AM___getriebe_DSG_sbGL_sw.sgo    sbGL    0AM300063T    5202    0003    C52SR1
v069GL030AM___getriebe_DSG_EbGL_sw.sgo    EbGL    0AM300063T    5203    0005    C52SR1
v069GL040AM___getriebe_DSG_EbGL_sw.sgo    EbGL    0AM300063T    5204    0007    C52SR1
v069GL050AM___getriebe_DSG_cbGL_sw.sgo    cbGL    0AM300063T    5205    0009    C52SR1
v069GL060AM___getriebe_DSG_cbGL_sw.sgo    cbGL    0AM300063T    5206    0011    C52SR1
v069GL070AM___getriebe_DSG_cfGL_sw.sgo    cfGL    0AM300063T    5207    0013    C52SR1
v069GL080AM___getriebe_DSG_ObGL_sw.sgo    ObGL    0AM300063T    5208    0015    C52SR1
v069GM010AM___getriebe_DSG_cDGM_sw.sgo    cDGM    0AM300064    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GM020AM___getriebe_DSG_DDGM_sw.sgo    DDGM    0AM300064    5202    0003    C52SR1
v069GN020AM___getriebe_DSG_cVGN_sw.sgo    cVGN    0AM300064A    5202    0003    C52SR1
v069GN030AM___getriebe_DSG_EVGN_sw.sgo    EVGN    0AM300064A    5203    0005    C52SR1
v069GN010AM___getriebe_DSG_OVGN_sw.sgo    OVGN    0AM300064A    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GO010AM___getriebe_DSG_OVGO_sw.sgo    OVGO    0AM300064B    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GP020AM___getriebe_DSG_LeGP_sw.sgo    LeGP    0AM300064C    5202    0003    C52SR1
v069GP010AM___getriebe_DSG_LEGP_sw.sgo    LEGP    0AM300064C    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GQ010AM___getriebe_DSG_LBGQ_sw.sgo    LBGQ    0AM300064D    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GQ030AM___getriebe_DSG_rBGQ_sw.sgo    rBGQ    0AM300064D    5203    0005    C52SR1
v069GR010AM___getriebe_DSG_ObGR_sw.sgo    ObGR    0AM300064E    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GS010AM___getriebe_DSG_LnGS_sw.sgo    LnGS    0AM300064F    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GT010AM___getriebe_DSG_cJGT_sw.sgo    cJGT    0AM300064G    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GT030AM___getriebe_DSG_OgGT_sw.sgo    OgGT    0AM300064G    5203    0005    C52SR1
v069GT040AM___getriebe_DSG_OJGT_sw.sgo    OJGT    0AM300064G    5204    0007    C52SR1
v069GT020AM___getriebe_DSG_UgGT_sw.sgo    UgGT    0AM300064G    5202    0003    C52SR1
v069GT050AM___getriebe_DSG_UJGT_sw.sgo    UJGT    0AM300064G    5205    0009    C52SR1
v069GU010AM___getriebe_DSG_rJGU_sw.sgo    rJGU    0AM300064H    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GV030AM___getriebe_DSG_LUGV_sw.sgo    LUGV    0AM300064J    5203    0005    C52SR1
v069GV020AM___getriebe_DSG_rUGV_sw.sgo    rUGV    0AM300064J    5202    0003    C52SR1
v069GW010AM___getriebe_DSG_LgGW_sw.sgo    LgGW    0AM300064K    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069GW020AM___getriebe_DSG_LkGW_sw.sgo    LkGW    0AM300064K    5202    0003    C52SR1
v069GX010AM___getriebe_DSG_BVGX_sw.sgo    BVGX    0AM300064L    5201    0001    C52SR1
v069LS010AM___getriebe_DSG_OVLS_sw.sgo    OVLS    0AM300065G    6501    0013    C65S
v069LY020AM___getriebe_DSG_LgLY_sw.sgo    LgLY    0AM300065N    6502    0007    C65S
v069KM020AM___getriebe_DSG_OJKM_sw.sgo    OJKM    0AM300065Q    6502    0049    C65S
v069ES020CG___getriebe_DSG_xZES_sw.sgo    xZES    0CG300045B    5702    0005    C57XR1
v069AF020AM___getriebe_DSG_OJAF_sw.sgo    OJAF    0CG300045D    4702    0011    C47HR1
v069DA060CG___getriebe_DSG_OJDA_sw.sgo    OJDA    0CG300045F    5306    0023    C53H
v069DA070CG___getriebe_DSG_OJDA_sw.sgo    OJDA    0CG300045F    5307    0025    C53H
v069DA080CG___getriebe_DSG_OJDA_sw.sgo    OJDA    0CG300045F    5308    0027    C53H


----------



## Hadaak

or just go here and put your SW number  => mine from vcds 02E300051R
Part No SW: *02E 300 051 R* HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
https://www.dunt.at/dsg-flashfile-tabelle/


----------



## E.L.Wisty

Hi Hadaak

Newbie questions, but what this makes me want to ask is /a/ how do I know if there's a later version for my own car, and /b/ would I gain anything by getting flashed to it?

Are the versions unique to a model or do they represent something distinct to the software rather than the map itself (the latter would obviously differ from model to model).

(I seem to recall reading that - at least in the US - Audi ended up making the DSGs behave more like the slushboxes drivers there were used to, so I could imagine that being a possible variation for example, presumably affecting how the clutches dis/engage to modify driving feel)

Sorry for stupid questions  just curious!


----------



## MT-V6

Here's my 2007 V6

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 CC HW: 02E 927 770 AD
Component: GSG DSG 082 1403 
Revision: 05508020 Serial number: 00001108180969
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
VCID: 52AB9CC3CD1A9A8E727-8007

No fault code found.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The only take away I have from all that is "getriebe" is German for "transmission". :lol:

I'm taking mine in for service in the next few months, so I'll be sure to check with the service manager about whether or not my STronic has the latest software update. I would imagine that since mine is a 2007, there have been a few updates since it rolled off the production line, but whether or not it was done as a "courtesty" service during a routine service visit is up for debate. Knowing that Audi isn't one to just give things away, I doubt it.

From the TSB's out of the KB -
"37 Rough gear changes both when accelerating and slowing down"
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2013/ ... 3-3402.pdf

I also found this bit of information -

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/d ... ade.69590/

_(Apr 2, 2009) I have just noticed this item in my April issue of Audi Driver which arrived today....

Regal Autosport and its German partner EDS have developed a software upgrade which changes the way the DSG gearbox operates. If you just remap the fuel and ignition curves the car will still change up at 6500rpm and you won't see the full benefit of the increased rev limit, but with Regal's remapped transmission software are now raised to 6900, 7000 and 7200-rpm. Priced at £450 incl VAT the new DSG transmission software upgrade takes about 30 minutes to install at Regal's Southampton tuning centre or through dealers nationwide.

For more details contact Regal Autosport on 02380 558 636 or visit their website at http://www.regal-auto.co.uk_

And here's a bit more information "How to Flash Your DSG/S-Tronic with the VR Tuned iFlash"

https://www.vrtuned.com/blog/vw-audi-ds ... tructions/

And one more in case you're interested -

_VR Tuned uses the Frieling iFlash to be able to work with all 2006 and up DSG control modules via the OBDII port. With our OBDII solution, you are able to ID the firmware of your vehicle with the iFlash software. Once you have the ID, we then use our database of VAG files to find the matching original firmware, to which we create the new tuned DSG S-Tronic file. The question of "is this a generic or custom DSG tune", can easily be answered. When you identify your firmware, we must take that matching original decoded file and tune it to what is optimal for your vehicles transmission performance. Each customer will have a different tune based on firmware and any requested settings where applicable._

VR Tuned DSG Transmission Flash Audi TT MK2 DQ250

https://www.vividracing.com/tuned-dsg-t ... 61610.html

And last but not least, Ross-Tech's wiki page - "6-Speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG/02E)"

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... x_(DSG/02E)
.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

And in case that wasn't enough information, here's a few recalls Audi had in the past regarding the DSG. I think the bottom line here is it's going to take a visit to an Audi service center to have them verify if your vehicle is affected by any of the recalls over the past decade and to verify if you have the latest software updated across the entire vehicle given so many different components have their own software; e.g. DSG, Haldex, etc.

*2009 model year Audi 8J TT Coupe with 6sp DQ250 DSG: loss of drive*
_In October 2009, a recall was issued for 2009 model year Audi 8J TT Coupe vehicles fitted with the six-speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG). For these vehicles, the control unit in the DSG could cause a false temperature signal that indicated that the clutch was overloaded. If this occurred, the control unit would open the clutch in order to protect the gearbox. As a consequence, the clutch protection function was activated, resulting in a flashing gear-change indicator, uneven transmission of power, reduced engine torque and release of clutch._

*2012-13 Audi 8J TT Coupe with 7sp DQ200 DSG: loss of drive*
_In November 2013, a recall was issued for Audi 8J TT Coupe vehicles with seven-speed DQ200 DSG transmissions that were manufactured between October 2012 and April 2013. In these vehicles, electrolysis of sulphur constituents in the synthetic oil could cause them to separate and accumulate between electrical conductor paths. In turn, this could create a short circuit and blow the gearbox fuse, causing the clutch to fully open. While the majority of failures occurred on start-up when the vehicle was stationary, a failure when the vehicle was in motion would result in a sudden loss of power at the wheels. All other functions of the vehicle, however, would remain active. As part of the recall, the synthetic transmission oil was to be replaced with mineral oil._

*Audi USA: DQ250 DSG fault and extended warranty*
_In December 2009, Volkswagen and Audi USA initiated a 'Customer Satisfaction Campaign' for 2007-09 'model year' Volkswagen vehicles that had six-speed DSG transmissions.Faulty component and jerky gearshifts

According to Volkswagen/Audi, the six-speed DQ250 DSG transmissions of a limited number of 2007-09 'model year' vehicles had a faulty component inside the transmission's Mechatronic unit. Specifically, the bushings of two solenoid valves inside the mechatronic unit could wear prematurely, causing the clutches inside the transmission to 'operate less smoothly than before' and provide jerky gearshifts. According to Volkswagen, the vehicle remained safe to drive since it did not affect forward or rearward motion of the vehicle. As part of the 'Customer Satisfaction Campaign', Volkswagen/Audi would replace mechatronic units that were identified as faulty by Volkswagen's diagnostic tool.
Extended DSG warranty

As part of the Customer Satisfaction Campaign, Volkswagen and Audi extended the warranty on the DQ250 DSG transmission to ten years or 100,000 miles (160,900 kilometres) - whichever occurred first - from the vehicle's original 'in-service' date. The 'in-service' date was defined as the date that the vehicle was delivered to the original purchaser/lessee or, if the vehicle was a demonstrator, the date that the vehicle commenced service.

Under the extended warranty, the Volkswagen/Audi dealer was responsible for diagnosing and repairing the DSG transmission at no cost to the owner provided that the vehicle was maintained in accordance with the requirements in the owner's manual._


----------



## Hadaak

Good info there, thanks.
I'm aware of all of these issues. Mine has been behaving great since I got it from Ingolstadt in 2009.
Absolutely trouble free. The only thing that bothered a long time ago is the milliseconds of no man's land you feel when you're going 70 km/h and you try to overtake by downshifting using the paddle. I just learned to accelerate a bit before downshifting. That's something I talked about in my DSG best practice post. I took it to Audi and they couldn't find anything. So I learned the thing. I think it was then that they flashed it under warranty. Or was it on the first dsg oil change done by VW? not sure. I'll have to check the dates.

The clunk from 2 to 1 was always there from the beginning. The TT is now 150.000 km old. that's a long way without troubles. But I treat it well and I did the second oil service myself at 120.000 using oem oil. I'm doing an oil service tomorrow just to rule out an underfill or a leak or an oil issue. I bought the second service oil kit from VW. yesterday I got the kit from Audi. I know the kit is the same.

My research so far indicates I have the latest update for my Software/Hardware setup. 
I will give Audi a ring next week and give them my firmware version to check.
I've read some posts where people put different firmware in different dsg hardware. A russian guy states his update fixed his issues. If you have ODIS you can play wih the files and rollback if you have trouble. But you can also wreck your DGS  
So like the saying goes if it ain't broke don't fix it 
My issue is not very bad, the clunk from 3 to 2 is occasional but I don't want to wait until the box falls to pieces. I'd like to prepare for what's coming unless I decide to sell and move on to another car. Plus you get to know what's going on under the hood. Some info on the net points to the N215/N216 solenoids. They are around 280/300€. They might be my next step.
I started logging everything on the trans module using the advanced measuring blocks in vcds.
I should have done this logging when I bought the car new to have some baseline. I will be analyzing the data and see if there are any noticeable glitches to pinpoint the failing or misbehaving part.

I've been running without an open thermostat for a few months already. So the temps don't reach 90c. Oil temp is ruled out. 
I will upload the log files later.

Here is a good read on the subject:
https://www.team-bhp.com/forum/technica ... arbox.html

Here is the SSP of the DQ250:


----------



## Hadaak

Here is how to do advanced logging. My carpc is broken so I use a 11 inch laptop. Just be careful when doing this stuff. I do it daily and have no issues. Just take your precautions, use someone with you, don't get your feet entangled in cables. Don't get your laptop flying through the windscreen if you go into some emergency braking.... do it the right way. 
My setup is an odbii cable extension which is routed correctly to the passenger side and an 11 inch laptop which sits on the floor mat in the passenger side while I'm on the road. This way it won't smash the windscreen or get snatched by 'someone' at the red light  BE CAREFUL. 
Here are some pics form another forum for engine advanced measure blocks logging. same goes for the tranny. (steps are from bottom to top  )


----------



## Hadaak

MT-V6 said:


> Here's my 2007 V6
> 
> Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
> Part No SW: 02E 300 011 CC HW: 02E 927 770 AD
> Component: GSG DSG 082 1403
> Revision: 05508020 Serial number: 00001108180969
> Coding: 0000020
> Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
> VCID: 52AB9CC3CD1A9A8E727-8007
> 
> No fault code found.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Hadaak

E.L.Wisty said:


> Hi Hadaak
> 
> Newbie questions, but what this makes me want to ask is /a/ how do I know if there's a later version for my own car, and /b/ would I gain anything by getting flashed to it?


Either you ask the dealer on your next visit or find your version in the info I posted above if you have vcds. If the box is working fine let it alone 



E.L.Wisty said:


> Are the versions unique to a model or do they represent something distinct to the software rather than the map itself (the latter would obviously differ from model to model).


Firmwares are for specific hardware version. I've read about a russian guy playing with files not intended for his hardware but I guess he was so desperate  It worked for him though. But I wouldn't try it.



E.L.Wisty said:


> (I seem to recall reading that - at least in the US - Audi ended up making the DSGs behave more like the slushboxes drivers there were used to, so I could imagine that being a possible variation for example, presumably affecting how the clutches dis/engage to modify driving feel)
> 
> Sorry for stupid questions  just curious!


Check this detailed post for the DSG history:
https://www.team-bhp.com/forum/technica ... arbox.html


----------



## E.L.Wisty

Thanks Hadaak, I'll have a good read of that. Very smooth changes in mine between all gears, but when hot it can be jerky moving off from a standstill and in reverse will surge a bit. It did have an oil change, I think at around 40k miles, but I need to check if filter was changed too, and it's now at 60k, so may be due for another change? Is it 40k then every 20k?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

You know, now that I think about it, I have a "clunk" right as it passes the 50-km/h mark. Does it pretty much every time, at exactly the same speed but only during slow acceleration, not if I'm on it hard departing an Autohof and merging into the abahn. Wonder if this is common across the 2007's....??


----------



## Hadaak

which gear? Shifting up I guess?

I changed the oil yesterday.
Oil was still good. A bit dirty and a bit dirtier in the filter compartment but still ok. 30.000km.
I got out 4L and put about 4.8L. I did the level and all that according to ElsaWin instructions.
I probably have a leak somewhere as I have oil on some wiring I can not trace to anything. I will be monitoring using a camera.
The occasional 3 to 2 clunk is still there, milder now or is it just me after the oil change :roll: 
I will wait for the warmer days to start replacing mechatronic parts.
The mechatronic is easily accessible on the BWA 2L engine.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I'm not sure during which gear change but 2nd --->3rd would make sense. And right at 50kp/h "needle on the number" every time under normal (driving through the neighborhood) acceleration, so it's definitely repeatable especially if the road is really smooth.

To be honest, it's a really subtle thing, not a harsh bang or knock. There's no jerking or anything at all. In fact when I took the service manager for a drive to show him, the road was just rough enough that it was undetectable even after three or four attempts. After I had the transmission fluid changed it stopped doing it for a little while, however it eventually came back.

There's a new service manager at the Audi shop where I have mine serviced who's really friendly. We've already discussed the Haldex filter issue and was very agreeable about getting it changed out. Based on this post, I'm going to ask him whether or not there's any applicable software updates for either the transmission and/or Haldex and if he would please ensure if anything is out of date, that he take care of it.


----------



## Hadaak

Good. If you get a chance try to get his take one the 3 to 2 gear downshift clunk when decelerating. 
The link I mention on this post (https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1873197) talks about the valve n215/n216 which are the same component with different names since one is for clutch 1 and the second is for clutch 2.

http://www.evosoft.dk/tech.html

_*Hard downshifting from 3 to 2 and 2 to 1st gear followed by some loud "clunk" noises. *
Again, this can be caused by sticky N215 / N216 , changing them should help.*_


----------



## Hadaak

But these same solenoids are working fine with all other gears and I know there is another valve responsible for shifting to 2nd gear. n90 I guess. 
To be continued...


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Hadaak - I sent an email to my service manager asking about any possible software updates. I sent him an entire VCDS scan I had done which included the data I shared previously. Unfortunately he told me there are no software updates for my transmission. Guess that's good and bad news.

Interesting post about the N215/N216 solenoids. It would be good to know if it's possible to interrogate them with a VCDS in the measuring blocks and to determine if they're 'sticking' or not. Have you gone through 02-Auto Trans. to see which blocks are applicable?


----------



## HAWKS

4l out and 4.8l back in.
What oil spec for the box


----------



## Hadaak

I haven't found any info on how much oil must go in exactly. The fill procedure for such a highly complicated box is just ridiculous. I guess it's the same for all other boxes where you have to fill from underneath. The box has a capacity of 7.2 L according the SSP attached in my post above. The oil change kit is 6L. I put the 6 liters in using the official ElsaWin procedure and did the level checking following the same procedure. When between 35 and 45c more than a litre was pushed back to the fill bottle. When a small amount of oil or no oil is dripping from the pan you're done. Last oil change I put about 4.6L using the filter fill method from above.

Here is a close example to the elsa procedure:

https://manuals.goapr.com/Transmission_ ... cedure.pdf

I'm aware of the difference between what I removed and what I put in. I have some oil dripping on some wires and I cannot trace it back to anything. I guess the box is probably leaking and has leaked since the last oil change 30.000 km ago.
I'm focusing on finding the source of the leak for the moment.
The oil change has attenuated the 3 to 2 clunk. I haven't done the vcds adaptation since the oil change. I did it a week ago and don't want to stress the box as the adaptation does make some pretty scary noises.


----------



## Hadaak

And by the way the gravity fill method is tool slow and you need to punch holes in the bottles then pump the oil in. Next time I'm getting something like this and hack the hoses to make a VAS unit for less than 15€


----------



## Hadaak

Here is the tool I used with the OEM oil bottles:


----------



## Hadaak

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Hadaak - I sent an email to my service manager asking about any possible software updates. I sent him an entire VCDS scan I had done which included the data I shared previously. Unfortunately he told me there are no software updates for my transmission. Guess that's good and bad news.
> 
> Interesting post about the N215/N216 solenoids. It would be good to know if it's possible to interrogate them with a VCDS in the measuring blocks and to determine if they're 'sticking' or not. Have you gone through 02-Auto Trans. to see which blocks are applicable?


Well at least in case of issues you rule out the software update.
I'm gathering vcds logs, 12 measuring block at at a time. the two valves are among the values. I will be analyzing them soon.


----------



## Hadaak

An example of what I'm logging.


----------



## Hadaak

Here is a log I took yesterday. 25km approximately. Mostly highway.
You can see the clutches and solenoids working


----------



## nick2000

Can you identify on the log, where you see the problem ?

When it's not snowing ! I will get my dsg software revision to add to your research.

It's interesting how many reports there are of dsg jerk from 3 >2>1. Yet some people say it's smooth no problem. Is this because the box is optimised for up shifts and inherently by design it's just not as good at downshifting and perhaps some people are more sensitive to any slight mechanical discrepancy?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Hadaak - Instead of a pressurized garden sprayer, I found a built-for-purpose kit that might work better. It includes the pressure bottle, hose and various adapters. Seems they make them for BMW, Mercedes, VAG, etc.

I found this one eBay for about 90-Euro. But a decent auto or tool specality shop might also carry them.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/6L-Druckluft-Ol ... 2620158002


----------



## Hadaak

nick2000 said:


> Can you identify on the log, where you see the problem ?
> 
> When it's not snowing ! I will get my dsg software revision to add to your research.
> 
> It's interesting how many reports there are of dsg jerk from 3 >2>1. Yet some people say it's smooth no problem. Is this because the box is optimised for up shifts and inherently by design it's just not as good at downshifting and perhaps some people are more sensitive to any slight mechanical discrepancy?


I haven't yet had the time to sit and read all the logs.
I don't have a jerk, I don't feel any hard downshifting. It is just a metallic noise when the box goes from 3 to 2 and 2 to 1. 2 to 1 was there from the start. Not every downshift made a noise. Same on 3 to 2, occasional, but 3 to 2 only appeared recently on mine. I think I have a leak. I started the investigation and will report back when I get where the leak is coming from.


----------



## Hadaak

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Hadaak - Instead of a pressurized garden sprayer, I found a built-for-purpose kit that might work better. It includes the pressure bottle, hose and various adapters. Seems they make them for BMW, Mercedes, VAG, etc.
> 
> I found this one eBay for about 90-Euro. But a decent auto or tool specality shop might also carry them.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/6L-Druckluft-Ol ... 2620158002
> 
> View attachment 1


I know the tool but I already bought the adapters and tubes and all that. I just need the pump. I have a motive brake bleeder which works the same way but I use it for my brake fluid and can't use it on the box. I will just add the pulverize to what I have. You don't need much pressure. Hand pressure on the 1L bottles was enough to push oil in the box. You can even use a pump like this with the oem bottles:






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fashion ... 38658.html


----------



## Hadaak

I think I'm having some luck with the 3 to 2 downshift clunk after the dsg oil service.
Still testing and monitoring. I'll report back the result soon


----------



## nick2000

GSG DS6 AG6 431 1803

Measure Block 82: Flash Date E10 02

Also Meas Block 41: gives the V0698.....etreibe _DSG file. reference

For me anyway, that file and the hardware VAG number didn't appear on the website. https://www.dunt.at/dsg-flashfiles/

But fingers crossed your oil change has solved your 'clunk'.


----------



## Hadaak

Still testing. Let's say the clunk is less present from 3 to 2 but there there. 2 to 1 is there almost all the time. 
I need to dive into the workings of the DSG some day.


----------



## Hadaak

https://www.selmec.org.uk/article_0004_ ... ssion.aspx


----------



## Hadaak

Anyone with vcds and a laptop to do some on the road real-time logging to help compare some data.
I'm logging the speed sensors which are used as input for gear changes.
The box uses these sensors:
Vehicle Speed (in km)
Engine Speed (G28) (rpm)
Driveshaft 1 - Speed (G501) (rpm)
Driveshaft 2 - Speed (G502) (rpm)

I would like to see if the g501 and g502 are working correctly.
I will upload a log file. 
I'm doing the advanced measuring blocks logging and will look into how to synch the data I'm getting from vcds. I see rpm is not consistent from the two sensors, I mean sometimes they are in sync with the speed sensor and other times not. I'm not sure they are supposed to be in sync. I'm not sure that the difference I'm seeing is not due to vcds latency.


----------



## Hadaak




----------



## Hadaak

Are you ready for some crazy stuff ?
I found the source of the leak and certainly the source of the recent dsg behavior.
One of the DSG wires is leaking, yes you read it right, a wire leaking oil and pressure !!
Video coming soon.
I've seen a leaking dsg connector but a leaking wire no way ! I've been trying to find the source of this leak for so long and should have torn the thing apart a long time ago but I never suspected wires to leak oil !!!


----------



## Hadaak




----------



## SwissJetPilot

Looks like the epoxy seal has failed. Not good!


----------



## Hadaak

But how does oil travel inside the wire? 
I thought about sealing the wire this afternoon and monitoring the leak again.


----------



## Hadaak

I'm looking into a robust solution to seal this thing for good. 
Ideas are welcome.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

If I understand the design correctly, there's an epoxy potted connection in the transmission housing. Is that correct? if so, oil may be leaking through a gap between the epoxy and the connection pin (male side?), and then making it's way to the other connector (female side?) and down the wire. You might disconnect the plug and see if you can spot the leak.


----------



## Hadaak

yep. there is a transparent tube covering a possible wire join/connection. I will have to carefully uncover this area and see what's in there. I will need some heat resistant epoxy or resin to seal the connection. The leak is apparently on the two thick wires coming out of the transmission. The biggest leak is the one which keeps flowing when I drive the TT for a long distance. So my clunk was both due to low pressure and oil under-fill resulting from this leak.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Please post some pictures. Would be interesting to see exactly where this is located. It was a bit difficult to tell from your YouTube video. But yeah, interesting leak.


----------



## Hadaak

The wires are coming from the DSG big connector on the top.
They disappear somewhere near the starter cable and another cable going to the box I guess.
This is on the left side as mine is Left-hand. I will post pics.


----------



## Hadaak

I'm getting something like this to seal the wiring/

https://www.amazon.co.uk/TEMPERATURE-SI ... B006C65ZCO


----------



## Hadaak

Ordered this version available on amazon France.
I will clean and seal this weekend as I need to let the sealant cure for 24 hours.


----------



## Hadaak

While waiting for the high temp silicone sealant/glue I used some electric tape and a heat tape on top of it to stop the bleeding.
Here is a video of where all this is happening:
you can see the taped wires.


----------



## Hadaak

a vwortex thread with a leaking dsg connector:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... viewfull=1


----------



## Hadaak

Anyone ready to do some vcds realtime road logging?


----------



## Hadaak

Here is an example of what I need. This is a log of morning's trip.
I've been logging all sorts of measuring block combinations lately. I understand the 0.5 to 0.8L of missing oil did mess up the transmission so I'm looking for values of a normally working/filled dsg 6 speed (dq250) to compare. Not sure if the damage has already been done about 30.000 km of driving in this condition. The oil didn't disappear all at one so maybe the box is not that wrecked. I'm fixing the leak this weekend and adding oil to get the right level again. Next step if the box starts to go nuts I will remove the mechatronic cover, replace the connector and seal and maybe the n215/216 valves or all of the valves. For the moment I don't feel the need to tear it up. It seems to be working fine. But i'd like to know if I'm getting back to the oem values like on a normally working box.

Measuring block used:

Main pressure - valve current
Transmission - Input Speed (G182)
Engine Speed (G28)
Actual pressure - clutch 1 (G193)
Actual pressure - clutch 2 (G194)
Solenoid current - clutch valve 1
Solenoid current - clutch valve 2
Solenoid Valve 1 - (N88)
Solenoid Valve 2 - (N89)
Solenoid Valve 3 - (N90)
Solenoid Valve 4 - (N91)
Temperature - Transmission Fluid


----------



## Hadaak

we really need to have a collection of log files for working dsg boxes and why not working engines to refer to when troubleshooting these guys. I will be uploading my dsg logs here or I will create a separate thread for my logs. you really see the box in action with these logs using the vcds VCScope soft.


----------



## Hadaak

So I tried the sealant fix yesterday. Big fail. This sealant is not intended for such use. I removed the wrapping tube over the cable joints and added the sealant then slipped the tube back over the joint. When I checked this morning I could easily push the tube so this was not going to hold. There is no gluing agent in there.
I'm now going to cut the wires and use this:










I have already used this stuff and it is pretty good. I didn't want to cut the wires but I don't have any other options right now. 
I will cut the wires right before the oem wire joint so that I can insert the heat shrink solder sealant on each wire and seal each wire separately. The solder will go between the wires and make a barrier. The sealant and heat shrink tube will take care of the rest. I will add an additional heat shrink tube over the solder seal to add some heat protection.
In the future I will to open the box and replace the mechatronic connector seal then redo the wiring with a new connector and seal with the same self-solder sealant.

Pics coming.


----------



## french

Hadaak said:


> But how does oil travel inside the wire?
> I thought about sealing the wire this afternoon and monitoring the leak again.


Its called "Wicking" 
It happens a lot on Mercedes when the O ring on the auto box connector fails , it wicks up to the gearbox ECU & just about ruins it. I used to change the O ring along with connector every 2 years as I came to the conclusion the ECU connecting plug was suffering from heat shrinkage from the exhausts. Nobody agreed ,but i never had any problems.
https://mbworld.org/forums/m275-v12-bi- ... u-box.html


----------



## Hadaak

Thanks for the info. Exactly what I was thinking: it is going to wreck the ecu with this oil travelling inside the wires. 
I sealed the wires now near the connector so oil leak on these wires will stop right after the connector.
I will replace the o-ring and seal the other wires. I sealed the 4 wires which were leaking.
I guess I'm lucky the oil has found a way out on its way to the ecu. The box lost around 0.8L in 30.000 km. Maybe some of that oil is already in the ecu but I don't think so.


----------



## Hadaak

The four wires are now completely sealed.
Will test the fix tomorrow on the way to work. 
Will also order the o-ring tomorrow. I really didn't want to remove the transmission pan.
I guess I will order the n216/n215 valves while I'm there.


----------



## Hadaak

I will make this bullet-proof and cut/solder/seal all the wires coming from the connector to force the leak out of the connector next time the o-ring goes bad and stop the wicking. The leak will be visible and traceable. I've been trying to find the leak source for a long time :x


----------



## Hadaak

35km this morning. No tace of dsg oil 8) on the wires. I even left the oem wire splice without any seal to check for leaks. everything is dry. 
Now let's wait for the connector to start leaking and replace the damn o-ring.


----------



## Hadaak

The wicking is back  
The pressure is still pushing oil through the wires. Not as much as before my fix but it's still there.
I just ordered the o-ring, the nuts and the pan seal.
Will be doing the o-ring this weekend.
I will still look into a solution to stop the wicking. 
Ideas/Solutions are welcome.
I'm thinking of some sort of anti-wicking connector but cannot find one.
I'm contacting these guys here to see where I can buy their connectors.
http://www.dsmt.com/products-and-servic ... tureblock/
i can still come up with some kind of custom connection box to stop the wicking.
DSG guys should really start worrying about this wicking.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Great information. What would also be helpful are some photos of the location of the wires/plug/connector so we know where to look.


----------



## MT-V6

Those heat solder joins look good. My brake pad sensor wire is broken so I might repair it with those

Looks like you're discovering a lot, I hope you find a permanent fix


----------



## Hadaak

Here is a quick and easy check all dsg guys should be doing before ending up with an oil flooded ecu or a misbehaving dsg:

1. Open the hood
2. Locate the dsg connector
3. Turn it anti-clockwise using the tab on the connector. Just go ahead and turn. The connector is pretty tight and you will be afraid to break it ! BUT just remember turn ANTI-CLOCKWISE, ok !
The connector will unscrew back.
Have a look at the inside of the connector.
If you see oil you better order the o-ring, the pan gasket and the bolts.
If it's dry you're good for some time, nobody know how much 
Maybe repeat every 10.000 km or on every engine oil service.

WHT001403 x2
N 91032702 x5
02E321371E x1


----------



## Hadaak

MT-V6 said:


> Those heat solder joins look good. My brake pad sensor wire is broken so I might repair it with those
> 
> Looks like you're discovering a lot, I hope you find a permanent fix


yes the solder seals are great but if you get them try to practice on some wires before doing the real ones.
You can use a torch light or a simple lighter. Just practice so you know the melting point and the point of no return  
And be careful not to melt the surrounding wires if you're working in a tight space.


----------



## Hadaak

Here is a diagram of where the connector is:

WHT001403 x2 => number 3A
N 91032702 x5 => number 5
02E321371E x1 => number 3

Bad O-ring is number 3A


----------



## Hadaak

TT is definitely running better now despite the tiny leak. 
I guess after a complete seal and an oil topup the dsg will be back to life.


----------



## MT-V6

Is it worth replacing the seals as a precaution?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Replacing it means removing the oil pan and replacing the pan gasket, the 5 bolts and the connector o-ring correctly. If you mess up the job you might end up with more issues. I recommend checking the connector first. And check if you have the same wire splice as in mine. The splice is blocking the wicking on the thick wires because it uses an epoxy/glue which wicks into the wire strands and stops the wicking if it happens. You will start seeing oil on the connector loom. If you don't have the splice, diffetent dsg version, the wicking might go on without notice. Pressure is pushing the oil through the least resistent path. If you think you can do the job right, torquing stuff right then i guess it's a good preventive maintenance to do it every 30k km or every 60k km service. But checking the connector is easy.
Anothe way if making sure to see the wicking is cutting all the dsg wires and adding a transparent junction box. When you start seeing oil in this box you know you have a bad o-ring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

I will upload a video of how to remove the connector. I couldn't find the correct procedure even in ElsaWin. It only says turn the connector and remove !! But which way  I don't want to wreck the damn precious connector 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Got the parts from Audi this morning. I showed the Audi guy the leak. His immediate answer was: you have to replace the mechatronic m
Parts price: 19.55€

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I found this on one of the VW Forums. Is this the same problem you're experiencing??

_PN: WHT001403
https://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/WHT001403/
You'll also need a new gasket for the mechatronic oil pan (02E321371E)
https://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/02E321371E/
Also, just be warned that if you see fluid in the mechatronic connector like that, there is a possibility that the fluid could be leaking through the connector itself, which means replacing the mechatronic to fix it._

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... viewfull=1


















Also, I found this which addresses a similar failure with the connector - maybe your local Audi Service Center will make good on it...

https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... on-message


----------



## Hadaak

I know that post. I mentioned it earlier. Almost the same except the guy is seeing the leak at the connector which is good. In my case the outer connector seal is good, so good the oil is not going out the connector but out through the wires which is pretty bad since oil will get to the ecu somehow. But since the two thick wires are split a few cm from the connector oil was finding its way only out of these two thick wires. Now there are orher thinner wires which might be transporting oil all the way up to the ecu. So what I'm doing next is making a barrier box and cutting all the wires and rewiring them through this junction box. Any future wicking in all the wires will stop there and will be visible in this box. And When I test this setup I will go ahead and replace the o-ring because of I stop the wicking oil will start forcing it's way through the connector.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Another solution would be to get a new outer connector (female) and make it wicking proof somehow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Since the leak is coming from behind the male pins inside the unit, it would make sense to remove it and pot the male pins with a thin layer of epoxy. This is a common method for electrical devices to ensure the circuit boards inside a case are protected. This way the leak is stopped at the source.

Just be sure the epoxy can handle the operating temperature.

https://www.ecnmag.com/product-announce ... lectronics

_"AC-526N-CL from EpoxySet is a clear epoxy for applications requiring continuous operation at 300°C. This very unique, low viscosity adhesive yields very high electrical insulation properties with a low dielectric constant of 2.8. It is used in optical applications due to its high transmission rate and a refractive index of 1.56. High bond strength allows for use as an adhesive, sealant, impregnant and structural bonder. Once fully cured, AC-526N-CL exhibits a glass transition temperature of 190°C which will prevent movement in aligned parts even during temperature cycling"._


----------



## Hadaak

That looks promising, thanks. I will do some research. I wil need to order the connector pin removal tool to try the epoxy potting. I couldn't find this type of epoxy when I was looking. It can also work as a barrier in a custom sealing splice box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

From other posts I could find on disassembling of the unit, it looks like the back of the male connector has a very thin ribbon cable which may break easily. So instead of taking it apart and risk breaking the cable, maybe it would be better to do the epoxy potting on the pin-side of the male connector and just lay down a 1 to 1.5 mm layer of epoxy across the bottom of the connector, sufficient to seal the pins.

As long as you seal the pins with this layer of epoxy (shown in blue) this should prevent oil from coming through. Just don't make the epoxy too think or it may prevent the female side from seating properly.


----------



## Hadaak

I'm not sure exactly where the leak is coming from on the mechatronic side. Is it from the male connector pins or the o-ring sealing the connector to the oil pan? I'm going to start with the o-ring when I get the time.
Maybe it would be more practical to use another automotive grade connector where Audi spliced the wires and prepare/pot it correctly.
This way we don't need to touch the oem connector and if a leak happens it is immediately visible on this secondary connector. I like this option. I will need a 8 wire connector.
For this weekend I will just use a strong glue I got yesterday to stop the leak. When I figure out which connector to use I will open the box and fix the o-ring.


----------



## Hadaak

Some pics for the record: (dsg connector for the dq250 is 1J0927320 )


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Great pictures! Do you know the part number for the female-side harness?


----------



## Hadaak

Yes. Just added it above to make this thread useful for search engines.
1J0927320
Oem price for the connector is 23€. Add wires and pins.

Aliexpress full package is 30$

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/20-Pin-F ... 12794.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

A connector like this oem 8 wires will do the job. I have to confirm wire gauge:
8D0973734 
https://restomods.com/listing/8-PIN-1x- ... 07086.html


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Do you know the P/N for the entire harness, not just the connector? I've been going through the 7zap parts list and can't find it anywhere. There must be a VAG P/N listed somewhere...?? :x


----------



## Hadaak

It's part of the engine harness. (individual parts; wiring harness for interior)
Connector is number 22

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 71-971081/


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Ah, very good. Thanks!


----------



## Hadaak

Ok change of plans, no connector.
Just 8 inline fuse holders and some high temp epoxy potting.
The fuse holders have enough space to fill with epoxy and seal the wires on the connector side. I will first prepare the connector side on the bench and do the other side using solder only on the car. This will emulate the oem epoxy seal which broke and will make a durable fix. Leaving the harness side without potting makes maintenance of this fix easier in the future. You just break the epoxy potting on the connector side, unsolder on the harness side and replace with a new connector wiring and epoxy seal. The important thing is to break the connection using a single strand wire so the epoxy potting will be more effective. 
I chose the fuse holder path because it is easier to pot and prepare than the vw connector. Plus you never know the connector might start going loose or not making a good contact later and messing up the transmission.


----------



## Hadaak

Will end up like this :lol:


----------



## Hadaak

Here is a video of how to disconnect/connect the connector:


----------



## Hadaak

While waiting for the potting epoxy and the the fuse holders to make a nice clean job I did this to stop the leak. Quick and dirty. I just slit a transparent hose open, filled it a string glue (does not harden), and tied all leaking wires inside. I let it sit overnight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Fix is still holding.
I was going to replace the o-ring today but after doing further research I don't think the o-ring is the culprit here. The o-ring sits between the mechatronic connector and the oil pan. If the o-ring was leaking oil would be coming outside the connector. I will have to double check this afternoon when I get under the car. 
I guess there are 3 solutions:
1. Prep and install a new female connector with epoxy. This involves cutting the wires and preping them as well.
2. Keep the current connector but cut/prep the wires with potting epoxy. I'm using a super glue for the moment but not clean. I'm waiting for some parts to do a clean job.
3. Replace the mechatronic  
Well of course by now you know replacing the mechatronic is not an option especially if it is still running fine except for the 3 to 2 clunk which is now 98% cured. 
Some people say the wicking is a result of over-filling but I know that's not the case here. 
I also ordered a connector from aliexpress as Audi wanted 20€ for the connctor and 18€ for every 15cm wire. I need 8 wires. so Off to aliexpress and 30€ for the connector and all it's wires.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20-Pin- ... 12794.html


----------



## Hadaak

What would you guys say if I tell you that this morning I drove 35km without a single clunk/noise?
I'm going to open a paypal account for those who want the fix of the year :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hadaak

Ok ok no one is interested in my fix of the year 
Here is a hint:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6

Anti roll bar drop link?


----------



## Hadaak

Yep. A combination of low dsg oil level, due to the leak, and the worn out drop links. 
I replaced the right side (lefthand drive) and didn't notice a difference. I then replaced the left one and no more clunking. I'm even surprised now when I come to a stop and don't hear the clunk. I do hear a faint one sometimes but most of the time there is just a silent clean stop smooth stop. 
I now have another issue: the oil leak which I stopped with the glue mentioned in my earlier post is now happening at the connector level. So I will need to replace the connector o-ring and the mechatronic gasket. iI have the parts already. Leak is only in the form of oily mist surrounding the connector area for the moment.
I still have a slight pop when I turn the wheel at low speed. I guess I have left the drop links unattended for so long the swaybar bushings are probably worn and causing this minor pop and the occasional clunk when coming to a stop. I'm looking for the bushings right now.
So lesson learned: never leave a broken item in a broken state even if you 'think' it is not that important. I have noticed the drop links were going bad a long time ago and should have replaced them then.


----------



## Hadaak

Dsg oil leak has migrated to the connector now and is more visible.
I'm getting ready to put in a new sealed/potted connector, a new mechatronic pan seal and new connector o-rings.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Dsg oil leak has migrated to the connector now and is more visible.
> I'm getting ready to put in a new sealed/potted connector, a new mechatronic pan seal and new connector o-rings.


Well done "Hadaak" a really good explanation of the problems and your cure. Thankfully not problems I have had, but I'm sure this will be a very handy guide for others. Merci


----------



## Hadaak

An informative article about the dq250:

https://www.searchautoparts.com/motorag ... g?page=0,1

_A further look at the DSG
By tbrandyberry
Created 07/28/2014 - 08:32
Submitted by tbrandyberry on Mon, 07/28/2014 - 08:32
After completing a basic diagnostic routine, here are the places to look for potential problems
In the July issue of Motor Age, we took sometime to discuss the DSG, specifically the DQ200 dual dry clutch unit covering typical failures encountered with this transmission. Reprogramming the Mechatronic unit with modified software from TVS resolved many of these failures. Much of this information was dedicated to the online, international POWERTRAIN PRO readers.

In this article, attention is given to the DQ250 commonly known here in United States as the DSG 02E gear box (Figure 1). TVS comments that of all the varieties of Volkswagen's DSG gear boxes, this is the best one. That doesn't mean its problem-free either. This too has programming in need of modifications, which will in part be covered in this article.

Before we do, aside from pulling codes and making fluid level and condition checks, it always is good to perform the following checks and procedures as a preliminary diagnostic routine.

FIGURES 1-4

Check wheel speed signals as the ABS interacts with the Mechatronic unit and can contribute to a malfunction (The Mechatronic unit is the computer and valve body combined as seen in Figure 2).
Check engine load sensors and related filters (fuel, air, etc.). Skewed sensor information will affect the engine computer's ability tocalculate engine torque. This information then is delivered to the Mechatronic unit to control clutch apply pressure. The Mechatronic unit also measures engine torque by how much pressure is required to maintain a 1 percent slip on the fully applied clutch. Wrong data can affect this operation.
The dual mass flywheel can cause noise and clunk complaints (Figure 3). Listen for noise coming from between the engine and transmission. The clutch drum assembly can also cause clunk shifts. The clutch drum drive cover snap ring is known to pop out of its groove (Figure 4). This is not to be confused with the sealing cover (Figure 5). The drive cover is located behind the sealed cover. The actual double clutch drum is held in position by a small heavy snap ring. The drive cover indexes to the double clutch drum (Figures 6 and 7). When the drive cover snap ring pops out, this cover does not have too much room to travel, so it bounces between the sealed cover and the double clutch drum assembly causing the clunking sound on the shifts. 
Perform Basic Settings with a capable scan tool or lap top based program.
Software updates, basic settings and oil changes are useless in 96 percent of the cases when a gearbox has a real problem, unless the gearbox has had no new oil in about 124,000 miles.

FIGURES 5-7

With these preliminary diagnostic routines now discussed, the problems encountered with this box are the Mechatronic unit, a failed clutch assembly and bearing failure, though this is very rare. Although TVS hears from others that they see bearing problems, they themselves see only a few a year.

When these DSG units begin to fail, the shifts become very clunky. It can be due to programming issues, clutch drum problems or that something is wrong inside the transmission. TVS engineering feels it is better to replace what is needed rather than rebuilding it. From their experience, it is better to just change the Mechatronic assembly, the clutch drum assembly or the main gear box with a new one. It seems that once you disassemble these transmissions, after repairs and installation, the transmission never seems to shift right. In fact, they partially disassembled a new transmission, reassembled it and installed it into a vehicle. The result was a noisy gearbox. After driving it approximately 620 miles, the noise did quiet down some but still remained very noticeable. For this reason, TVS has concluded that opening a DQ250 is not a very good idea, particularly so if you have a customer that complains about everything. There will be noise and it will not shift as smooth as it once did.

This is especially true with the 4-wheel drive version, as it already is inherently noisy and clunky, and unexplainably so. You can use all new parts, torque everything perfectly with all proper clearances and you will still have noise and clunk issues in many cases. They had a brand new 2-wheel drive transmission that was shifting smoothly and had no noise. They converted it to a 4-wheel drive setup with minimum necessary parts and it had noise. It also resulted in a very harsh engagement into Drive or Reverse.

Another problem that can be experienced occurs in vehicles using 2.0L TDI engines. The driver accelerates up to 4th gear at 2,000 rpm when the turbo kicks in hard and you feel a heavy vibration in the car. It feels like a bad fuel injector. Replacing the clutch assembly helps about 35 percent of the time. Besides clutch issues being the cause in some cases, these assemblies might have torsion spring problems as well. Other times there migh be fluid to friction issues, which by changing the fluid might help. It does not completely eliminate the problem, but it does help. If changing the clutch assembly eliminates the problem, it might come back again approximately 6,200 miles later with the same complaint. The shudder complaint usually occurs after a highway run and the transmission is hot. Once you are back into city driving the shudder comes back again.

Sometimes changing the Mechatronic assembly also can help, but the real problem has to do with programming. When fully applied the clutch is programmed to have a 1 percent slip. If it doesn't see that slip, it will lessen the apply pressure. Then when it slips too much, it increases pressure. The cycling of the clutch in an attempt to maintain a 1 percent slip causes the heavy vibration throughout the vehicle. In time it causes damage to the friction plates and properties in the fluid break down as well. TVS reprograms the Mechatronic unit with a modified slip ratio to resolves this problem.

Just a bit more on this closed loop system, using engine management software as an example; it has a fuel map targeted to obtain a 14.7 to 1 air fuel ratio. Through oxygen sensor input, the system constantly adjusts fuel delivery to maintain the ideal 14.7 air fuel ratio.

Similarly, the Mechatronic unit receives input that the engine controller is calling for 300Nm of torque. The Mechatronic unit calculates that 116 psi (8 bars) of pressure will be needed to maintain a 1 percent slip, i.e., when engine rpm is 2,500, input shaft 1 or 2 rpm will be 2,475. By preset values such as this, the Mechatronic unit quickly can adjust clutch pressure to meet engine torque while constantly maintaining a 1 percent slip. If it notices a zero percent slip with 116 psi, it begins to drop pressure and sees that at 109 psi (7.5 bars) it sees the 1 percent slip. The Mechatronic is learning and then adapts to a new preset value of - 7 psi (-0.5 bars) for the next time 300Nm of torque is required.

This adaptation value, however, is not presented in psi or bars; it is presented in amperage and frequency percent of the clutch solenoid. The computer will decrease or increase amperage via frequency to raise or lower clutch pressures so one might see a -0.15 amps as an adaptation value. Again, within the program there are tables that cross reference data of preset values to quickly respond to real time driving. This is done for acceleration, deceleration, high, medium and low loads as well as creep modes (when you are driving just a few miles per hour).

One complaint often times voiced by the driver is that acceleration from a stop seems slow. You can burry the pedal yet the vehicle will accelerate slower than expected. The reason for this is to keep torque increase relative to clutch pressure. They both build up slowly so everything goes smoothly. This is considered normal.

There is an option called a launch control for those who want a faster acceleration for racing. This is not a standard option in every vehicle here in the U.S. Launch control is when you select sport mode and deactivate stability control, then stand on both the break and the throttle simultaneously; the engine will ramp up to about 3,000 rpm. As soon as you release the brake pedal, the computer will manage the torque and close clutch to provide a maximum zero to 60 performance.

But even this is slower than what is desired, and TVS developed a program to shorten the lag time without compromising the clutch. Their launch control operates from the manual shift mode. They removed the annoying half-second delay time normally observed on launch, pumping 174 psi (12 bars) into the clutch. It becomes so strong that it wants to push the vehicle through the brakes.

Another software issue that occurs is during deceleration. Some newer software with added features affects the way it assists breaking the vehicle through "engine braking." Some earlier versions lacking these added features allowed for smoother deceleration. When a new Mechatronic unit is installed, they now have a more pronounced engine braking occurring during deceleration, which they have not had before. Additionally, you can have two vehicles the same year, make and engine size yet this feature will act completely different between the two vehicles. The Mechatronic unit interacts with the engine's software of which there can be differences, thus causing a problem in one of the vehicles and not the other. Once again, reprogramming the Mechatronic unit will be required to eliminate the rough downshift feel the driver will complain about.

There are several other shifting complaints that are considered normal for this double clutch transmission. One of which is shifting from 5th to 6th and back to 5th. Under certain driving conditions, it is difficult for the transmission to make this transition smoothly. The action it takes to make the shift is perceived as a slip.

Delayed Tiptronic down shift control is another. This too is considered normal operation, as this requires multiple declutching. Certain synchronization speeds must be reached for declutching to take place, which can be as long as one second.

One other point to make relates to parking the vehicle. A contributing factor in causing premature failure of the transmission is to place the vehicle into Park before applying the power brake. We have seen parking pawls snap as a result of this incorrect procedure. The proper procedure is to apply the power brake first then place the selector lever into Park._


----------



## Hadaak

I'm now investigating the 2 to 1 (or coming to a stop) clunk in D mode.
I've always noticed this clunk but what is intriguing is that it is less noticeable or not present in M mode.
Sometimes even in D mode I don't get the clunk.


----------



## Hadaak

Here is a collecction of my DSG DQ-250 vcds logs.


----------



## Wolvez

Running the Basic Settings will solve most of your problem if you already solve the leaking issue. If there is a leak air can get in the hydraulic system making it impossible to bleed.


----------



## Hadaak

that's planned. I did that once but before I sealed the wire splice. I will do it again when I seal the connector.


----------



## Wolvez

Also make sure the vent is not clogged causing pressure to build up.


----------



## Hadaak

Yes checked it as I was wondering why the dsg is not venting if there was really excess pressure but found it clean.


----------



## Hadaak

https://www.team-bhp.com/forum/technica ... arbox.html


----------



## Hadaak

I disconnected the battery for the last three months. When I started using the TT recently i noticed that the DSG box was behaving like it was reset to stock settings. It is changing gears at 1800/1900/2000 rpm at almost every gear. The only thing I changed recently was the fuel filter. I know it is supposed to do that but it's a fixed pattern now. Maybe the box memory was erased and it is learning again. 
Or it might be low on oil as I still have a small leak at the connector. 
I will do a dsg adaptation run via vcds this week and check/top up the oil level later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Bad news here: Added about 200ml of oil. Drove 30 km. Did an adaptation using vcds while box is still hot. Left the TT for 4 hours. Went back started going out of the underground parking (3 floors). First floors in first gear (M mode). last floor in second as it a longer drive (m mode). I heard some banging, stopped and continued. Go out of the parking, started slowly on a road in D, first, second, third then at 2000 rpm bang and no more dsg indications/info on the dash. I shut down the engine and started it back again and then drove off again. same scenario happened again. I went back to the parking crawling in second/third. I will get the TT out and redo the adaptation then test drive it. I should have done: adaptation => test drive. 
I even got an engine MIL code: P0777 - powertrain. pressure control Solenoid 'B' Stuck On. This was reported by Torque. i will plug vcds tonight and restart the adaptation. 
But something is fishy !!


----------



## Hadaak

Good news !
I got the TT out of the underground parking lot. Let it idle till transmission oil was over 50c. Cleared the fault codes (one engine and one dsg. I'll add them later). Did the basic setting magic again. Drove off in manual mode all the way to the 6th gear. I was near the highway. I put the warning/hazard lights on and dit 5 mn in every gear except 1 and second. Then in town I found an empty avenue (lucky again - holidays) and did the hard braking and then quick acceleration in D mode to test the oil flow back. I did a short distance in D mode then finished the trip in Manual mode. No faults. TT will be resting for some time again. Will update as things evolve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Small but maybe important update here:
I still haven't had the chance to fix the connector leak. The leak is pretty tiny. Last week I cleaned the leak area and noticed that it was dry after a few drives. I then drove until the engine and the box were pretty warmed up. I then did a dsg calibration using vcds. Immediately after I test drove it going up through each gear, except 1st and 2nd, for about 5 mn. This was done on a low traffic freeway with hazard (warnings) lights on. 
Now the box is upshifting smooth and downshifting smooth. changes from 3 to 2 are smooth. There are occasional clunks but maybe due to specific gear change conditions. The only thing which is still bothering me is the 1900 and almost 2000 rpm gear change from 2nd to 3rd. 
So conclusion: The box was probably overfilled by myself even if I did check the level with vcds at the right temperature. I'll drive it this way and try to fix that connector soon. I am going to open the pan and replace the gasket and the connector o-ring. 
Question: anyone know how to remove DSG DQ250 6 speed vent cap? 
I don't want to break it and I haven't found anything in Elsawin about this cap.


----------

